# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW][3.3.5.12340] Info Dump Thread

## Nesox

Just because Apoc is so lazy  :Smile: 

Object Funcs 1:



```
0040DF0D    $LN10
0041B585    $LN10_5
0088C4C9    $LN10_6
0088C965    $LN11_11
0041334F    $LN11_3
00419DC0    $LN11_5
0088C573    $LN11_9
00411392    $LN12
0088C11B    $LN12_5
0088CE07    $LN12_8
00412BB3    $LN13_4
0041A20C    $LN13_8
004121EF    $LN14_1
0041301D    $LN14_3
004152C9    $LN14_4
0041BB98    $LN14_7
0040D13B    $LN15
008915FA    $LN15_6
0041B664    $LN16_2
0088F1A3    $LN16_4
0088B819    $LN17_1
0088B56B    $LN18_1
0088C2CC    $LN18_3
0088EEE2    $LN18_4
0040E0B1    $LN19
00890C84    $LN19_7
0041A38A    $LN20_1
0088BFFE    $LN21_1
0040E0BD    $LN23
00416A34    $LN24_1
0041A35B    $LN24_2
0040D150    $LN27
00412F70    $LN27_1
00419F81    $LN31
00419EBE    $LN35
00411182    $LN37_0
0041AB00    $LN38_1
004111BE    $LN44_0
00416BD9    $LN48
0040C8F4    $LN7
0041AFC4    $LN7_4
0041506B    $LN8_2
0041A3DC    $LN8_3
0088CB6B    $LN8_8
0041AF83    $LN9_2
004192F4    _$I10_OUTPUT
00417562    ____lc_codepage_func
00413195    ___addlocaleref
0088EF96    ___AdjustPointer
0041A5A4    ___ansicp
0041AFCD    ___ascii_stricmp
0041B9E0    ___ascii_strnicmp
0088F398    ___BuildCatchObject
0088F219    ___BuildCatchObjectHelper
0088FA2C    ___check_float_string
0041A5EB    ___convertcp
0041C109    ___crtCompareStringA
0040CEE4    ___crtCorExitProcess
0040CF0A    ___crtExitProcess
0040D89D    ___crtGetEnvironmentStringsA
004172C9    ___crtGetStringTypeA
0041B892    ___crtGetStringTypeW
0041238F    ___crtInitCritSecAndSpinCount
004170CE    ___crtLCMapStringA
0041C2EB    ___crtsetenv
0088B0E8    ___CxxFrameHandler3
0088EF42    ___DestructExceptionObject
00410080    ___doserrno
00414B82    ___dtold
009C3846    ___dtoxmode
0088EDD8    ___FrameUnwindFilter
0088EE1C    ___FrameUnwindToState
004174D9    ___free_lconv_mon
00417499    ___free_lconv_num
00413055    ___freetlocinfo
0088DE9A    ___getgmtimebuf
0040E2B3    ___heap_select
0040C200    ___hw_cw_sse2
0041B43D    ___initconout
00412FA9    ___initmbctable
0088F8F5    ___InternalCxxFrameHandler
00891604    ___libm_error_support
00419D29    ___lock_fhandle
009C4AA3    ___loctotime32_t
0041B271    ___mtold12
0041321B    ___removelocaleref
00416834    ___report_gsfailure
00413B77    ___sbh_alloc_block
00413792    ___sbh_alloc_new_group
004136E2    ___sbh_alloc_new_region
004133A3    ___sbh_find_block
004133CE    ___sbh_free_block
0041335B    ___sbh_heap_init
00413898    ___sbh_resize_block
0040E566    ___security_init_cookie
0040DDCF    ___set_flsgetvalue
00410F42    ___set_fpsr_sse2
00418C34    ___strgtold12_l
0088ED7C    ___TypeMatch
0041AF3D    ___tzset
004132E5    ___updatetlocinfo
00412B18    ___updatetmbcinfo
0041BCD1    ___wtomb_environ
00895A73    __87except
0040FB75    __abnormal_termination
0088BA70    __alldiv
00414CD0    __alldvrm
00414F50    __allmul
00419DEB    __alloc_osfhnd
0040BB50    __alloca_probe
0040CA10    __alloca_probe_16
0040CA26    __alloca_probe_8
0088BB20    __allrem
0088B6C0    __allshl
0088D3F0    __allshr
0040CEC0    __amsg_exit
0088DAC0    __atof_l
0040BC10    __atoi64
0088BE30    __aulldiv
00414F90    __aulldvrm
0088BD30    __aullrem
0040D181    __c_exit
0041245E    __callnewh
00416938    __calloc_impl
0088C5C4    __callthreadstartex
0040D172    __cexit
0040F224    __cfltcvt
0040BACF    __cfltcvt_init
004B4F30    __cfltcvt_init_0
004DBC70    __cfltcvt_init_1
004F16F0    __cfltcvt_init_8
0040F19E    __cfltcvt_l
0040EB87    __cftoa_l
0040EB69    __cftoe
0040EA9B    __cftoe_l
0040E92E    __cftoe2_l
0040EFED    __cftof_l
0040EEF8    __cftof2_l
0040F0A6    __cftog_l
00895B6F    __chsize_nolock
0088D820    __CIacos
00892D30    __CIacos_pentium4
0088D9B0    __CIasin
008942A0    __CIasin_pentium4
009C3320    __CIatan
009C4470    __CIatan_pentium4
009C31F0    __CIcos
009C42C0    __CIcos_pentium4
009C315C    __CIexp
009C4000    __CIexp_pentium4
009C3440    __CIlog
009C4760    __CIlog_pentium4
0040CFDC    __cinit
0088D0C0    __CIpow
00891A60    __CIpow_pentium4
0088DB80    __CIsqrt
0088DC80    __CItan
008948D0    __CItan_pentium4
0040C2A0    __clearfp
0041BAD5    __close
0041BA41    __close_nolock
00410EB9    __clrfp
0041B58D    __commit
0040C377    __control87
00410E44    __controlfp_s
0040C90C    __copysign
0088B333    __CreateFrameInfo
0040E808    __cropzeros_l
0041237F    __crtInitCritSecNoSpinCount(x,x)
00410EC5    __ctrlfp
00892B8C    __d_inttype
0040DD3D    __decode_pointer
004115CE    __decomp
0088E87C    __difftime32
00410093    __dosmaperr
00894D36    __EH_prolog3
00894D69    __EH_prolog3_catch
009C6993    [email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]
009C5C46    [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]@Z
0040DCC6    __encode_pointer
0040DD34    __encoded_null
0088C58B    __endthreadex
00411B81    __errcode
0041006D    __errno
0040BC70    __except_handler3
0040E3D0    __except_handler4
00411CFE    __except1
00411DB8    __except2
0040D161    __exit
0040E8DE    __fassign
0040E89E    __fassign_l
0041B49F    __fclose_nolock
0041A176    __fcloseall
0040D37C    __FF_MSGBANNER
0041A277    __fflush_nolock
00890E26    __filbuf
00415BB8    __fileno
0088B37C    __FindAndUnlinkFrame
00412260    __FindPESection
0040C932    __finite
008918B4    __floor_default
00891985    __floor_default_0
0040DDB4    __fls_getvalue(x)
0040DE01    __fls_setvalue(x,x)
004100B1    __flsbuf
00894820    __fltin2
00414C3D    __fltout2
0041A215    __flush
0040E912    __forcdecpt
0040E797    __forcdecpt_l
0040C975    __fpclass
0040BB2F    __fpmath
00414AC5    __fptostr
00414DCF    __fptrap
0088CB75    __fread_nolock_s
00417309    __free_lc_time
00419C37    __free_osfhnd
0041447B    __freea
0041BBA2    __freebuf
0040E0C6    __freeptd
00895A62    __frnd
0088C863    __fseek_nolock
0088C061    __fsopen
0041A485    __ftbuf
0088C96F    __ftell_nolock
0088B9F6    __ftol2
0088B9C0    __ftol2_sse
0088BE98    __fullpath
009C3977    __fullpath_helper
0088C2F2    __fwrite_nolock
00410032    __get_errno_from_oserr
00419CB8    __get_osfhandle
00415C94    __get_printf_count_output
00415975    __getbuf
0089073F    __getdcwd_nolock
00894DAC    __getdrive
0040DF8D    __getptd
0040DF16    __getptd_noexit
00890B5D    __getstream
0040FA8C    __global_unwind2
0088DEE2    __gmtime32
0088DD6D    __gmtime32_s
00411978    __handle_exc
00411C4C    __handle_qnan1
00411C9F    __handle_qnan2
0040E30E    __heap_init
0040C172    __hw_cw
0088FA80    __inc
0040D190    __init_pointers
00412071    __initp_eh_hooks
0040F245    __initp_misc_cfltcvt_tab
00410FB4    __initp_misc_winsig
0040DE57    __initptd
0040CF31    __initterm
0040CF49    __initterm_e
0088FABB    __input_l
0040C7A2    __invalid_parameter
0040C7C6    __invalid_parameter_noinfo
0040C684    __invoke_watson
0040D9D2    __ioinit
00414305    __isalnum_l
00413FAF    __isalpha_l
004159B9    __isatty
00414403    __iscntrl_l
00414E95    __isctype_l
0041411E    __isdigit_l
0088B35B    __IsExceptionObjectToBeDestroyed
0041AF8C    __isindst
0041AD8F    __isindst_nolock
00415E24    __isleadbyte_l
004140A6    __islower_l
004128F7    __ismbblead
0088D7CC    __ismbcspace
0088D70A    __ismbcspace_l
0040C947    __isnan
004122B0    __IsNonwritableInCurrentImage
00414384    __isprint_l
0041428D    __ispunct_l
00414215    __isspace_l
0041402E    __isupper_l
0041A4B4    __iswctype_l
00414196    __isxdigit_l
0086C4E0    __loaddll
0040FAF1    __local_unwind2
00413E5C    __local_unwind4
0088E133    __localtime32
0088DF06    __localtime32_s
004121F8    __lock
00415AEE    __lock_file
00415B2A    __lock_file2
0040CF1F    __lockexit
00890CD8    __lseek_nolock
004151BA    __lseeki64
00415137    __lseeki64_nolock
009C4D4B    __mbctolower
009C4CA7    __mbctolower_l
0041C641    __mbschr
0041C587    __mbschr_l
009C4E23    __mbscspn
009C4D59    __mbscspn_l
008958CF    __mbsicmp
008956B5    __mbsicmp_l
0041BCBA    __mbsnbicoll
0041BBCE    __mbsnbicoll_l
009C3719    __mbsnicmp
009C3550    __mbsnicmp_l
009C4A90    __mbsrchr
009C49D0    __mbsrchr_l
009C3833    __mbsupr_s
009C3730    __mbsupr_s_l
0041A04C    __mbtowc_l
00894C2C    __modf_default
0040F2C9    __ms_p5_mp_test_fdiv
0040F28D    __ms_p5_test_fdiv
004112F8    __msize
004120CB    __mtdeletelocks
0040E12F    __mtinit
00412135    __mtinitlocknum
00412082    __mtinitlocks
0040DE1A    __mtterm
0040FBC0    __NLG_Call
0040FBA1    __NLG_Notify
0040FB98    __NLG_Notify1
0040D1DC    __NMSG_WRITE
0040C8BE    __onexit
0040C7D6    __onexit_nolock
008908BD    __openfile
004102B2    __output_l
00415E84    __output_s_l
0040E888    __positive
00891A79    __pow_pentium4
00892BF0    __powhlp
0040BAA5    __purecall
00419F8A    __putwch_nolock
00411957    __raise_exc
0041167D    __raise_exc_ex
00891507    __read
00890F46    __read_nolock
00416CB0    __recalloc
00873F50    __RTC_NumErrors
006CEE50    __RTC_SetErrorFunc
0040E3AD    __SEH_epilog4
0040E368    __SEH_prolog4
00412860    __set_error_mode
00411549    __set_exp
00419BBA    __set_osfhnd
00410EEC    __set_statfp
0040D7E4    __setargv
0040F264    __setdefaultprecision
0040D571    __setenvp
0088C7E8    __setjmp3
00412E0F    __setmbcp
00412C36    __setmbcp_nolock
0088D61A    __setmode_nolock
0040E8F5    __shift
0088E7CF    __snprintf
00411573    __sptype
009C39D5    __stat32
00410EAE    __statfp
0041A3EF    __stbuf
004175A8    __store_num
00417588    __store_str
0088EC98    __strcoll_l
0041C537    __strdup
0041B0D5    __stricmp
0041B002    __stricmp_l
0088E76D    __strlwr
0088E73B    __strlwr_s_l
0041B215    __strnicmp
0041B125    __strnicmp_l
0041C149    __strnicoll_l
0088E8A6    __strtod_l
0040F8FE    __strtoi64
0040F927    __strtoui64
0088E558    __strupr
0088E525    __strupr_s_l
004144CD    __tolower_l
0088B575    __toupper_l
00894E72    __tsopen_nolock
0041A851    __tzset_nolock
00411BAE    __umatherr
00407E90    __uncaught_exception(void)
006CEB00    __uncaught_exception(void)
00769220    __uncaught_exception(void)
007FD620    __uncaught_exception(void)
0088D4CD    __ungetc_nolock
00412120    __unlock
00419DC9    __unlock_fhandle
00415B58    __unlock_file
00415B8E    __unlock_file2
0040CF28    __unlockexit
0040FAAC    __unwind_handler
004132A7    __updatetlocinfoEx_nolock
0040DC5A    __use_encode_pointer
0040FC90    __ValidateEH3RN
00412230    __ValidateImageBase
00890708    __validdrive
009C3CDE    __wcstombs_l_helper
00415CAA    __wctomb_s_l
00411F0B    __VEC_memcpy
0040F349    __VEC_memzero
0088FA96    __whiteout
0040D514    __wincmdln
004152D3    __write_nolock
008A0976    __WSAFDIsSet
0088BC83    __vsnprintf
00410CD9    __vsnprintf_helper
0088BBD2    __vsnprintf_l
00410C46    __vsprintf_l
00410DA3    __vsprintf_s_l
0040D3B6    __XcptFilter
0040E5FA    _abort
0088D7E0    _acos
0088D970    _asin
009C32E0    _atan
0040C8FA    _atexit
0088DB69    _atof
0040BBFA    _atol
009C3F3B    _bsearch
0040FA58    _CallDestructExceptionObject
00416A56    _calloc
0088CF60    _ceil
0040B87A    _check_managed_app
0041C28E    _copy_environ
009C31B0    _cos
0041290A    _CPtoLCID
0041AB9A    _cvtdate
0088B010    _CxxThrowException(x,x)
0040D06E    _doexit
00413F4E    _EH4_CallFilterFunc(x,x)
00413F7E    _EH4_GlobalUnwind(x)
00413F98    _EH4_LocalUnwind(x,x,x,x)
009C3120    _exp
0040B856    _fast_error_exit
00411E84    _fastcopy_I
0040F2F2    _fastzero_I
0041B511    _fclose
0088D5EB    _ferror
0041A393    _fflush
0041C241    _findenv
0088CE30    _floor
0041A2B9    _flsall
0088C125    _fopen
0088C138    _fopen_s
0088B426    _fprintf
0088B6DF    _fputs
0088CE11    _fread
0088CD7B    _fread_s
00412FC7    _free
0040DFA5    _freefls(x)
0088D30A    _frexp
0088C8EA    _fseek
0088CB07    _ftell
0088C451    _fwrite
0041B8D0    _getenv
00414DD8    _has_osfxsr_set
0041203A    _inconsistency(void)
00414359    _isalnum
00414003    _isalpha
00414452    _iscntrl
0041416D    _isdigit
00415E5A    _isleadbyte
004140F5    _islower
004143D8    _isprint
004142DC    _ispunct
009C38FF    _IsRootUNCName
00414264    _isspace
0041407D    _isupper
0041A536    _iswctype
00415E68    _iswdigit
00415E76    _iswspace
004141EA    _isxdigit
0041139B    _ldexp
00418030    _localeconv
009C3400    _log
0088C734    _longjmp
00415074    _malloc
0041A15F    _mbtowc
0088D420    _memchr
0088AE44    _memcpy_s
0088AEBF    _memmove_s
0040BB80    _memset
0088EB50    _modf
0040D64C    _parse_cmdline
0088D080    _pow
0041100E    _raise
0088B867    _rand
00416A95    _realloc
00890C8D    _rt_probe_read4(x)
0040BD6E    _seh_longjmp_unwind(x)
00413F32    _seh_longjmp_unwind4(x)
0040BDC0    _shortsort
00410FCD    _siglookup
0040C0F7    _sprintf
0088DB94    _sqrt
0088B85A    _srand
0088BE0D    _sscanf
0041263D    _strcat_s
0040CA50    _strchr
0040F9D0    _strcmp
0088ED3C    _strcoll
004127FB    _strcpy_s
00418060    _strcspn
00418013    _strftime
00412770    _strlen
0088E9E0    _strncat
004180A6    _strncmp
0088B890    _strncpy
004126AE    _strncpy_s
0041BD66    _strnlen
00418170    _strpbrk
004144A0    _strrchr
0088C4E0    _strspn
0088BCA0    _strstr
0088E9C1    _strtod
0040F617    _strtol
0040F640    _strtoul
0040BD90    _swap
0088DC40    _tan
0088D2E2    _test_whether_TOS_is_int
0088C605    _threadstartex(x)
0088B821    _time
004145E4    _tolower
0088B68D    _toupper
00415025    _V6_HeapAlloc
0040FBD0    _ValidateScopeTableHandlers
0041B489    _wcslen
009C3F24    _wcstombs
00415E09    _wctomb_s
0088C2D6    _vfprintf
0088C188    _vfprintf_helper
00410211    _write_char
00410244    _write_multi_char
00410268    _write_string
0088BDA5    _vscan_fn
00410CC2    _vsprintf
00410E29    _vsprintf_s
```

Object Funcs Pt2:


```
008A094C    accept
009C500E    acmFormatSuggest
009C501A    acmStreamConvert
009C5008    acmStreamOpen
009C5020    acmStreamPrepareHeader
009C5002    acmStreamSize
009C5014    acmStreamUnprepareHeader
00751C40    AddCombatLogEntry
004046C0    AdditionalCheck1
0076B2A0    AddLineToExecFile
005DEB60    AddQuestPointDisplay
0050B8C0    AddReputationGainLossChatMsg
007C07C0    Alloc_WAREA
0074B7B0    AllocCMoveSpline
006EBC70    AllocPlayerMoveEvent
0076F9E0    AllocString
00775040    ARC4__Init
00774EA0    ARC4__Process
007062C0    AreaListInitialize
008C51D0    AssertAndCrash
004BA680    AsyncFileReadThread
004BA060    AsyncFileReadWait
004BAE10    AsyncFileReadWaitAll
0059F150    AuctionClose
006C5890    BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC___BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC
004C8610    BattlenetLogin__BattlenetLogin
008C8490    BattlenetLogin__BN_EVENT
008C8640    BattlenetLogin__BN_EVENT_0
008C86B0    BattlenetLogin__BN_EVENT_1
008C8550    BattlenetLogin__BN_REALM
008C8840    BattlenetLogin__BN_REALM_1
008C6E30    BattlenetLogin__GameAccount_0
004C5FB0    BattlenetLogin__PatchInstruction
008C52E0    BattleNetLogin__vFunc0
00532800    BattleNetLogin__vFunc1
004C5D40    BattleNetLogin__vFunc10
008C52D0    BattleNetLogin__vFunc18
004268C0    BattleNetLogin__vFunc24
008C5E20    BattleNetLogin__vFunc34
008C73D0    BattleNetLogin__vFunc4
006CF350    BattleNetLogin__vFunc42
008C9F70    BattleNetLogin__vFunc46
008C8F00    BattleNetLogin__vFunc47
008A0988    bind
00872320    BLLLoader__GetExport
009C28B0    BNetDll__GetProcAddressFromName
009C0CB0    bnetvfunc2
009C0CC0    bnetvfunc3
0060BF60    BroadcastSpellEvent
005219E0    BroadcastUIError
004C36F0    C3Spline__GetVectorAtIndex
004C4CD0    C3Spline__ISetPoints
004C3830    C3Spline__SetPoints
004096D0    C3Spline_Base__Ctor
004C43B0    C3Spline_CatmullRom__IFrameArcLength
004C4DA0    C3Spline_CatmullRom__ISetPoints
004F4AE0    C3Spline_CatmullRom__Read
00482970    C3Vector__Add
00407F80    C44Matrix__Copy
00407F40    C44Matrix__CreateIdentityMatrix
004F6970    callback
0074B510    CallObjectVFunc16
0074B3F0    CallVFunc57OnObject
0074B340    CallVFunc59OnObject
004BFCA0    CameraCreate
004BFCE0    CameraDuplicate
004D9590    CancelRealmListQuery
004A8570    CaptureScreen
004BA170    CAsyncObject__Alloc
005DE960    cb
004A2780    CBackdropGenerator__LoadXML
004E0380    CCharCreateInfo__CreateCharacter
004E01F0    CCharCreateInfo__CycleCharCustomization
004E1740    CCharCreateInfo__RandomizeCharCustomization
004E1FD0    CCharCreateInfo__ResetCharCustomizeInfo
004D8E10    CCharCreateInfo__SendCharCustomize
004D8F20    CCharCreateInfo__SendFactionChange
004D9040    CCharCreateInfo__SendRaceChange
004E20B0    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedRace
004E1540    CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedSex
00926A70    CClientConnection__Send
004CFD90    CClientDb__CopyRowData
004F5090    CClientMoveUpdate__Read
004D3890    CClientObjCreate__Read
004D3A80    CClientObjCreate__Skip
00772A80    CConsole__PrintError
004038A0    CDataStore___scalar_deleting_destructor_
00401010    CDataStore__Alloc
0047B290    CDataStore__CanRead
004669A0    CDataStore__CreateFromData
006664C0    CDataStore__Destroy
0047AE10    CDataStore__DetachBuffer
00401130    CDataStore__Finalize
00401030    CDataStore__Free
008CD160    CDataStore__Free_0
0047ADE0    CDataStore__GetBufferParams
0047B340    CDataStore__GetByte
0047B560    CDataStore__GetCString
0047B6A0    CDataStore__GetCString_2
0047B440    CDataStore__GetFloat
0047B3C0    CDataStore__GetInt
0047B380    CDataStore__GetInt16
00401140    CDataStore__GetInt8_2
004D3870    CDataStore__GetInt8_3
0047B5F0    CDataStore__GetIntArray
0047B480    CDataStore__GetString
0047B400    CDataStore__GetUInt64
0076DC20    CDataStore__GetWowGUID
00403EC0    CDataStore__InitPacket2
0047AE50    CDataStore__InternalDestroy
00936900    CDataStore__InternalFetchRead
0047AEA0    CDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
004010D0    CDataStore__IsRead
0064CA90    CDataStore__Load
008CD0B0    CDataStore__New
0047B0A0    CDataStore__Put
0047B1C0    CDataStore__PutCString_2
0047B280    CDataStore__PutCString_3
0047B160    CDataStore__PutFloat
0047B100    CDataStore__PutGuid
0047B040    CDataStore__PutInt16
0047AF40    CDataStore__PutInt16AtPos
0047AF90    CDataStore__PutInt32AtPos
0047AEF0    CDataStore__PutInt8AtPos
0076DD00    CDataStore__PutPackedGuid
0047B300    CDataStore__PutString
00406DA0    CDataStore__PutVector3
005F79A0    CDataStore__ReadAddonInfoPacket
0047B6B0    CDataStore__ReadBytes
0050F420    CDataStore__ReadInt32
007152B0    CDataStore__ReadPackedVector3
00403F10    CDataStore__ReleasePacket2
004010E0    CDataStore__Reset
00636C00    CDataStore__Reset_0
00401050    CDataStore_GenPacket
00401170    CDataStore_GetInt
00401190    CDataStore_GetPosition
0047AFE0    CDataStore_PutByte
00403880    CDataStore_Release
00774C50    CDebugSCritSect__DumpAllEntries
00774C00    CDebugSRWLock__DumpAllEntries
006F94C0    CEffect__AddEffect
006F8C50    CEffect__UpdateAttachment
005A8E40    CGActionBar__GetCooldown
005A97F0    CGActionBar__GetTexture
005A7A80    CGActionBar__HideGrid
005AA240    CGActionBar__IsCurrentAction
005ABE70    CGActionBar__PickupAction
005AB120    CGActionBar__PutActionInSlot
005A7A70    CGActionBar__ShowGrid
005ABBC0    CGActionBar__UseAction
006B1060    CGame__GetPlayerName
007729B0    CGame__PrintError
00771870    CGame_SetLastError
00729010    CGameUI__SetActiveMover
005A7CC0    CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
005A7CB0    CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE
005D6F10    CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
004FB530    CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED
005D3090    CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
00754CD0    CGBag_C__FindItem
007546F0    CGBag_C__FindItem_0
00754A80    CGBag_C__FindItemOfClass
00754D00    CGBag_C__GetItemTypeCount
00754B90    CGBag_C_GetItemIdByName
0057B8D0    CGBankInfo__OnCloseBank
005FE4E0    CGCamera__CreateViewFromCamera
00600B60    CGCamera__ParentToWorld
006048A0    CGCamera__ResetView
00603330    CGCamera__SetView
006023D0    CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing
006020B0    CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing
005FF950    CGCamera__ZoomIn
005FFA60    CGCamera__ZoomOut
00606410    CGCamera_Unknown0
00604940    CGCamera_Unknown1
00604B90    CGCamera_Unknown2
006053D0    CGCamera_Unknown3
004D37C0    CGCamera_Unknown4
00604A70    CGCamera_Unknown5
005FF500    CGCamera_virt00
00600C20    CGCamera_virt04
00600CC0    CGCamera_virt08
00600D60    CGCamera_virt0C
005E8D30    CGCharacterInfo__PutItemInBackpack
00596450    CGClassTrainer__AddServices
005942B0    CGClassTrainer__GetSkillLineIndexFromService
005940E0    CGClassTrainer__SetTrainer
00706A20    CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C
0070B1F0    CGContainer_C_virt00
005D9D90    CGContainerInfo__LeaveWorld
00706430    CGCorpse_C__CGCorpse_C
00705B20    CGCorpse_C__PostInit
00616830    CGCursor_C__SetCursorFromName
006162C0    CGCursor_C__Update
005CFBD0    CGDuelInfo__AcceptDuel__
005CFC50    CGDuelInfo__CancelDuel
005CFDD0    CGDuelInfo__InitializeGame
007053A0    CGDynamicObject_C__CGDynamicObject_C
00705230    CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit
00714250    CGGameObject_C__CGGameObject_C
0070BAC0    CGGameObject_C__CloseInteraction
00713F20    CGGameObject_C__Destructor
00712B80    CGGameObject_C__Disable
0070EF30    CGGameObject_C__GetLockRecord
007140A0    CGGameObject_C__Initialize
00712400    CGGameObject_C__LoadBaseObject
00711140    CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick
00712F30    CGGameObject_C__PostInit
00714150    CGGameObject_C__Shutdown
0070BA00    CGGameObject_C__unkFunc
007130A0    CGGameObject_C_Disable
00713130    CGGameObject_C_PostReenable
0070ED50    CGGameObject_C_Reenable
0070CBE0    CGGameObject_C_virt10
0070F940    CGGameObject_C_virt18
007111A0    CGGameObject_C_virt38
007124A0    CGGameObject_C_virt3C
0070EE80    CGGameObject_C_virt40
00713F50    CGGameObject_C_virt64
00523EB0    CGGameUI__AcceptSpiritGuide
008165E0    CGGameUI__CheckBindings
005191C0    CGGameUI__CheckPermissions
00519280    CGGameUI__ClearCursor
00518D50    CGGameUI__ClearInteractTarget
00512E60    CGGameUI__CloseInteraction
005216F0    CGGameUI__DisplayError
00528010    CGGameUI__EnterWorld
00513660    CGGameUI__GetCursorItem
005136D0    CGGameUI__GetCursorVirtualItem
005138D0    CGGameUI__GetPartyMember
00527830    CGGameUI__HandleTerrainClick
0052B550    CGGameUI__InitializeGame
00512A00    CGGameUI__IsPartyMember
00513DF0    CGGameUI__LastErrorMessage
00528C30    CGGameUI__LeaveWorld
00527360    CGGameUI__OnTerrainClick
006D1E20    CGGameUI__OpenGossipWindow
00512570    CGGameUI__OpenGuildInvite
00513530    CGGameUI__Reload
00520770    CGGameUI__SetCursorItem
0051FCE0    CGGameUI__SetInteractTarget
00513380    CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback_0
00528F00    CGGameUI__Shutdown
00529160    CGGameUI__ShutdownGame
00526370    CGGameUI__StartCinematicCamera
0051D7C0    CGGameUI__StopCinematicInternal
00524BF0    CGGameUI__Target
00513770    CGGameUI__UnlockItem
0059A050    CGGuildRegistrar__BuyGuildCharter
005FCD70    CGInputControl__CGInputControl
005FAC60    CGInputControl__EnterWorld
005F95D0    CGInputControl__GetActive
005FAB70    CGInputControl__OnMouseMoveRel
005FA170    CGInputControl__SetControlBit
005FBE10    CGInputControl__ToggleControlBit
005FA450    CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
005FBBC0    CGInputControl__UpdatePlayer
00706D70    CGItem_C__BuildItemName
005176F0    CGItem_C__CanEquipInSlot
00709840    CGItem_C__CGItem_C
0061E290    CGItem_C__CreateItemLink
0061E3A0    CGItem_C__CreateItemLink2
00706AD0    CGItem_C__GetBag
0070A910    CGItem_C__GetInventoryArt
00707280    CGItem_C__GetInventoryType
00707360    CGItem_C__GetItemEntry
0061BB20    CGItem_C__GetStatName
00709440    CGItem_C__Initialize
00708200    CGItem_C__OnRightClick
0070AF80    CGItem_C__PostInit
007089E0    CGItem_C__RequestRefundInfo
00706CF0    CGItem_C__SetItemRefundToken
00709A10    CGItem_C__Shutdown
0060BFE0    CGItem_C__SignalEvent
0050F630    CGItem_C_GetItemIdFromLink
00706B60    CGItem_C_virt00
0070AFC0    CGItem_C_virt04
007069A0    CGItem_C_virt08
0070AFB0    CGItem_C_virt0C
00707150    CGItem_C_virt5C
006207A0    CGItemStats_C
0061BA90    CGItemStats_C__CleanStatNames
0061B5B0    CGItemStats_C__Create
0061B930    CGItemStats_C__GetSocketFlags
0061B9E0    CGItemStats_C__MakeStatNamesPretty
0058A1A0    CGItemText__SetItem
00589140    CGLootInfo__LootSlot
00588310    CGLootWindow__GetLootItemRarity
00588190    CGLootWindow__GetNumLootItems
004D8BD0    CGlueMgr__ChangeRealm
004D8C60    CGlueMgr__CreateCharacter
004D8A30    CGlueMgr__DefaultServerLogin
004D8CC0    CGlueMgr__DeleteCharacter
004D9BD0    CGlueMgr__EnterWorld
004DB9F0    CGlueMgr__Initialize
004DA9D0    CGlueMgr__NetDisconnectHandler
004DA5F0    CGlueMgr__Resume
004DBBC0    CGlueMgr__Shutdown
004D98D0    CGlueMgr__StatusDialogClick
00428000    CGlueMgr__UpdateCurrentScreen
0056D4D0    CGMailFrame__Show
00584600    CGMerchantInfo__CloseMerchant
00989B70    CGMovementInfo__SetFacing
00743760    CGObject_C__AddWorldObject
00745E60    CGObject_C__CGObject_C
00744380    CGObject_C__CopyMatrix
00744D20    CGObject_C__Disable
00744DB0    CGObject_C__Enable
004D5EE0    CGObject_C__GetFacing
004D5EF0    CGObject_C__GetFacing_Override
0074B590    CGObject_C__GetObjectFacingByGuid
004D5EA0    CGObject_C__GetPosition
00745DA0    CGObject_C__GetQuestStatus
004D5F00    CGObject_C__GetScale
007460C0    CGObject_C__Initialize
004CEE50    CGObject_C__IsLocalPlayer
004D4EA0    CGObject_C__PostInit
00743EC0    CGObject_C__PreAnimate
00743130    CGObject_C__SetTypeByTypeId
00743640    CGObject_C__SetupDescriptorBounds
00744E50    CGObject_C__Shutdown
004D5F20    CGObject_C__TranslateRotation
00712EE0    CGObject_C__VFunc49
00959DE0    CGObject_C__virt98
004D5FE0    CGObject_C__virtCC
004D6010    CGObject_C_Destructor
00743FF0    CGObject_C_PostReenable
007438E0    CGObject_C_virt14
007451B0    CGObject_C_virt20
004D5F10    CGObject_C_virt3C
00744460    CGObject_C_virt4C
007444E0    CGObject_C_virt50
004899F0    CGObject_C_virt54
00743250    CGObject_C_virt98
007432E0    CGObject_C_virt9C
00744330    CGObject_C_virtA0
004D5FA0    CGObject_C_virtA4
004D5FF0    CGObject_C_virtAC
00743490    CGObject_C_virtB0
007434E0    CGObject_C_virtB4
00743530    CGObject_C_virtB8
004D5F70    CGObject_C_virtD4
004D5F90    CGObject_C_virtD8
007442E0    CGObject_C_virtDC
00743330    CGObject_C_virtE4
00743300    CGObject_C_virtE8
0052BD10    CGPartyInfo__GetNumPartyMembers
0052C680    CGPartyInfo__IsMember
005D3080    CGPetInfo__HideGrid
005D4900    CGPetInfo__PetAbandon
005D4620    CGPetInfo__PetAttackTarget
005D46F0    CGPetInfo__PetDismiss
005D4210    CGPetInfo__SendPetAction
005CEEF0    CGPetitionInfo__SetPetition
006E6FE0    CGPlayer_C___CGPlayer_C
006D4450    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGroup
006D4760    CGPlayer_C__AcceptGuild
00521B00    CGPlayer_C__AcceptLevelGrant
006D4CA0    CGPlayer_C__AcceptQuest
006D1D30    CGPlayer_C__AcceptResurrectRequest
006E7B00    CGPlayer_C__AddKnownSpell
006DFC40    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipCursorItem
006DFEE0    CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipItem
006D6B10    CGPlayer_C__BuyPetition
006CEF80    CGPlayer_C__CancelGiftWrap
00729530    CGPlayer_C__CanInteract
006DCA90    CGPlayer_C__CanTrackObject
006DCA00    CGPlayer_C__CanTrackUnit
006DC3F0    CGPlayer_C__CanUseItem
006E6B40    CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C
006E01A0    CGPlayer_C__ClearPendingEquip
00727400    CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove
0072B3A0    CGPlayer_C__ClickToMoveStop
006D4D40    CGPlayer_C__CompleteQuest
0072EE20    CGPlayer_C__CTMAttackUnit
0072B730    CGPlayer_C__CTMInteractGO
006D44D0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGroup
006D47D0    CGPlayer_C__DeclineGuild
006E78D0    CGPlayer_C__destructor
006E6020    CGPlayer_C__Disable
006D62A0    CGPlayer_C__EnableTaxi
006D29F0    CGPlayer_C__FindSlotIndex
006DC8D0    CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
0051A2B0    CGPlayer_C__GetCoinage
006D7B70    CGPlayer_C__GetCreatureTracking
006DC9D0    CGPlayer_C__GetDevText
006DC940    CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
004F7310    CGPlayer_C__GetFarSightGuid
006DC980    CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
006CEAF0    CGPlayer_C__GetNewContinentID
006DD060    CGPlayer_C__GetPossessedUnit
006DC1C0    CGPlayer_C__GetSkillIndexById
00594710    CGPlayer_C__GetSkillMaxRank
0051A250    CGPlayer_C__GetSkillValue
006D6640    CGPlayer_C__GetSoulstone
006DE330    CGPlayer_C__GetVisibleItemEntryId
006D4DD0    CGPlayer_C__GiveQuestItems
006CEE90    CGPlayer_C__HandleActivateTaxiReply
006DDBB0    CGPlayer_C__HandleOnRightClick
006D2950    CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest
00546150    CGPlayer_C__HasZoneExplored
006E45D0    CGPlayer_C__Initialize
00721F90    CGPlayer_C__IsClickMoving
006DE980    CGPlayer_C__IsCommentatorOrInArenaMap
006CEFB0    CGPlayer_C__IsGiftWrapping
0071C570    CGPlayer_C__IsInPartyOrRaid
006D4540    CGPlayer_C__LeaveGroup
0072C2B0    CGPlayer_C__OnAttackIconPressed
006CDBA0    CGPlayer_C__OnBuyFailed
006CDD10    CGPlayer_C__OnBuySucceeded
00589100    CGPlayer_C__OnLootClearMoney
006CED80    CGPlayer_C__OnLootItemNotify
006CECA0    CGPlayer_C__OnLootMoneyNotify
006D59E0    CGPlayer_C__OnLootReleaseResponse
006D5860    CGPlayer_C__OnLootRemoved
006D53B0    CGPlayer_C__OnLootResponse
006D58D0    CGPlayer_C__OnLootSlotChanged
006CF140    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionDecline
006DD270    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionRename
006D69F0    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowList
006D6D20    CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowSignatures
006D0AB0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverChooseReward
006CD7C0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverInvalidQuest
006D0240    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverListQuests
006D1110    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestComplete
006CDA70    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
006D08F0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverRequestItems
006D0460    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverSendQuest
006D11C0    CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverStatus
006D1650    CGPlayer_C__OnRefundInfo
006D1540    CGPlayer_C__OnSellResponse
006CEFD0    CGPlayer_C__OnSignedResults
006D5FC0    CGPlayer_C__OnTaxiNodeStatus
0072B6D0    CGPlayer_C__OnTerrainClick
006D12C0    CGPlayer_C__OnTrainerList
006CF1A0    CGPlayer_C__OnTurnInPetitionResults
006D9B40    CGPlayer_C__OnVendorInventory
0073AD70    CGPlayer_C__PlayEmote
006E8280    CGPlayer_C__PostInit
006E7F50    CGPlayer_C__PostInit_0
006E1D70    CGPlayer_C__PostReenable
006D5EB0    CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
006D4C10    CGPlayer_C__QueryQuest
006D6320    CGPlayer_C__QueryTaxiNodes
006D4F80    CGPlayer_C__QuestLogRemoveQuest
006D5D90    CGPlayer_C__ReadItemResult
006CDE20    CGPlayer_C__ReceiveResurrectRequest
006E6150    CGPlayer_C__Reenable
006DD9E0    CGPlayer_C__SendTextEmote
006E5180    CGPlayer_C__SetActiveMirrorHandlers
006E1660    CGPlayer_C__SetCombatMode
006DF7A0    CGPlayer_C__SetPlayerMirrorHandlers
006DAF60    CGPlayer_C__ShopFromMerchant
006E0840    CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
006D6050    CGPlayer_C__ShowTaxiNodes
006E4780    CGPlayer_C__Shutdown
006D2740    CGPlayer_C__SpellClick
006DB9D0    CGPlayer_C__SplitItem
006D63A0    CGPlayer_C__StartTaxi
006DF890    CGPlayer_C__SwapItems
006D2640    CGPlayer_C__TalkToAuctioneer
006D2340    CGPlayer_C__TalkToBanker
006D25C0    CGPlayer_C__TalkToBattlemaster
006D2120    CGPlayer_C__TalkToBinder
006D23C0    CGPlayer_C__TalkToGuildBanker
0056DA60    CGPlayer_C__TalkToMailbox
006D2480    CGPlayer_C__TalkToNpcPetition
006DB180    CGPlayer_C__TalkToSpiritGuide
006DB010    CGPlayer_C__TalkToSpiritHealer
006D26C0    CGPlayer_C__TalkToStableMaster
006D1F20    CGPlayer_C__TalkToTrainer
006E0FD0    CGPlayer_C__TogglePlayerFlag
00594DA0    CGPlayer_C__TrainerBuySpell
006DCB40    CGPlayer_C__TryChangeStandState
006E5960    CGPlayer_C__UnsetActiveMirrorHandlers
006DAC10    CGPlayer_C__virt114
006DE6D0    CGPlayer_C__virt11C
006E0C30    CGPlayer_C__virt120
006E6FC0    CGPlayer_C__virt128
006D2DE0    CGPlayer_C__XBuyItem
006E04D0    CGPlayer_C_virt108
006E05D0    CGPlayer_C_virt110
006DC330    CGPlayer_C_virt118
006D68D0    CGPlayer_C_virt124
007631A0    CGPlayer_C_virtF4
007633F0    CGPlayer_C_virtF8
007634F0    CGPlayer_C_virtFC
00546100    CGPlayerData__HasZoneExplored
005E0420    CGQuest_C_CalculateExperience
0058CD20    CGQuestInfo__AcceptQuest
0058CCB0    CGQuestInfo__CompleteQuest
0058BC50    CGQuestInfo__ConfirmAcceptQuest
0058CE00    CGQuestInfo__DeclineQuest
005DEEE0    CGQuestInfo__GetQuestInfo
0058CFA0    CGQuestInfo__GetQuestReward
0058CF40    CGQuestInfo__GiveQuestItems
0058CBB0    CGQuestInfo__IsCompletable
0058D050    CGQuestInfo__ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions
0058CC20    CGQuestInfo__QueryQuest
0058CA70    CGQuestInfo__QuestGiverFinished
0058D190    CGQuestInfo__QuestItemInfo
0058A750    CGQuestInfo_C__GetActiveQuestFromIndex
0058A660    CGQuestInfo_C__GetAvailableQuestInfoFromIndex
0058A6C0    CGQuestInfo_C__GetNumActiveGossipQuests
0058A5D0    CGQuestInfo_C__GetNumAvailGossipQuests
005E3AC0    CGQuestInfo_C__GetQuestStepInfo
0058ABA0    CGQuestInfo_C__IsLowLevel
0058B070    CGQuestInfo_C__SelectGossipAvailableQuest
005E0CC0    CGQuestLog__AbandonSelectedQuest__
005DEC40    CGQuestLog__GetQuestAtIndex
005E3840    CGQuestLog__GetQuestIdByIndex
005E0EA0    CGQuestLog__IsQuestCompleted
0058F9D0    CGSimpleHealthBar__RemoveMirrorHandlers
0053BC40    CGSpellBook__CastSpell
0053BAF0    CGSpellBook__PickupSpell
0053CA70    CGSpellBook__UpdateSpells
00598EC0    CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00590BA0    CGTaxiMap__CloseMap
005914B0    CGTaxiMap__TakeTaxiNode
00590C70    CGTaxiMap__TaxiNodeType
005873E0    CGTradeInfo__HandleTradeMessage
005DCC40    CGTradeSkillInfo__SetInvTypeFilter
00530840    CGTutorial__TriggerTutorial
0055E700    CGUIBindings__GetCommand
00562490    CGUIBindings__GetCommandAction
005622E0    CGUIBindings__GetCommandKey_0
007283A0    CGUnit_C__AffectedByAura
007385C0    CGUnit_C__AnimationData
007293D0    CGUnit_C__CanAssist
00729A70    CGUnit_C__CanAttack
00721F50    CGUnit_C__CanAutoInteract
007192C0    CGUnit_C__CanGossip
0073F660    CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C
00721CA0    CGUnit_C__CurrentShapeshiftForm_HasFlag_0x1
00734FD0    CGUnit_C__Disable
0072A480    CGUnit_C__DisplayInfoNeedsUpdate
00715E30    CGUnit_C__EntryHasFlag_0x80
00715F70    CGUnit_C__EntryHasFlag_0x800
006DE230    CGUnit_C__EquippedItemMeetSpellRequirements
00714AC0    CGUnit_C__Field_A30_Has_0x400
00556E10    CGUnit_C__GetAura
00723490    CGUnit_C__GetAuraCaster
004F8850    CGUnit_C__GetAuraCount
00565510    CGUnit_C__GetAuraFlags
004F8870    CGUnit_C__GetAuraSpellId
0071B770    CGUnit_C__GetBasePowerForType
00718B70    CGUnit_C__GetControllingPlayer
00717A20    CGUnit_C__GetCreatureModelDataRec
00718A00    CGUnit_C__GetCreatureRank
0071F300    CGUnit_C__GetCreatureType
004F61D0    CGUnit_C__GetDistanceToPos
006E6F60    CGUnit_C__GetFacing
00716470    CGUnit_C__GetGroundNormal
0071BA60    CGUnit_C__GetHealthRegenRateFromSpirit
0071B9F0    CGUnit_C__GetManaRegenRateFromSpirit
00717B20    CGUnit_C__GetModel
006E6EE0    CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
00754EF0    CGUnit_C__GetParryingItem
006E6F10    CGUnit_C__GetPosition
0071B960    CGUnit_C__GetPowerModifier
00744640    CGUnit_C__GetQuestInteractType
0071AF70    CGUnit_C__GetShapeshiftFormId
0071B8D0    CGUnit_C__GetStatsField_34
00734790    CGUnit_C__GetThreatEntry
00719950    CGUnit_C__GetTitleString
006E6F70    CGUnit_C__GetTransportGuid
0056C220    CGUnit_C__GetUnitF58Field_14_4F03C0
0072A000    CGUnit_C__GetUnitName
004F6210    CGUnit_C__GetVehicleRecPtr
005D3340    CGUnit_C__GetVehicleSeatRec
0071FD80    CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
0071AF90    CGUnit_C__GuidA20_Is_NonZero
007282A0    CGUnit_C__HasAuraBySpellId
00718A90    CGUnit_C__HasEntryFlag_0x400_NotAPlayer
0074B9A0    CGUnit_C__HasMovementFlags2_0x1
005D3310    CGUnit_C__HasNotUnitFlags_18_22_23
00722180    CGUnit_C__HasVehicleOr_EntryFlag_0x8
00742220    CGUnit_C__Initialize
004D43C0    CGUnit_C__IsActiveMover
0071EF20    CGUnit_C__IsAllowedToSendMessage
0051A230    CGUnit_C__IsFriendlyTowards
00514080    CGUnit_C__IsHatedTowards
0071BCE0    CGUnit_C__IsInFrontOfTargetWithGuid
00718D70    CGUnit_C__IsInMyParty
00718CA0    CGUnit_C__IsInMyPartyOrRaid
0071B680    CGUnit_C__IsNotInPvP_IsNotLeader
0052C8C0    CGUnit_C__IsPartyMember
00573200    CGUnit_C__IsRaidMember
0071C260    CGUnit_C__ModPredictedHealth
007474B0    CGUnit_C__OnAiReaction
00726280    CGUnit_C__OnChannelUpdate
006F0DD0    CGUnit_C__OnJump
0072D1B0    CGUnit_C__OnKnockBackPacket
0073C8E0    CGUnit_C__OnMonsterMovePacket
00740D30    CGUnit_C__OnMovementPacket
007307A0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveModePacket
006F0CF0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStart
006F0EB0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveStop
0072D2D0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveTeleportAck
007188F0    CGUnit_C__OnMoveUnRoot
007188C0    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStart
006EED10    CGUnit_C__OnPitchStop
00731260    CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
006F10D0    CGUnit_C__OnSetRunMode
007406A0    CGUnit_C__OnSetSpeedPacket
00740BA0    CGUnit_C__OnSplineMoveEffectPacket
00740A60    CGUnit_C__OnSplineSpeedChange
006F0D60    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStart
006F0F10    CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStop
006F1120    CGUnit_C__OnTeleport
00718890    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStart
006F1080    CGUnit_C__OnTurnStop
0071A260    CGUnit_C__PlayEmote
0073AB90    CGUnit_C__PlayEmoteAnimation
007207C0    CGUnit_C__PlayEmotes
0073FCC0    CGUnit_C__PostInit
00724EA0    CGUnit_C__PostShutdown
00725F50    CGUnit_C__QueryModelStats
007237F0    CGUnit_C__Reenable
0072D940    CGUnit_C__RefreshDataPointers
00716F10    CGUnit_C__RequestMirrorImageData
0071F210    CGUnit_C__Send_CMSG_MOVE_SPLINE_DONE
007413F0    CGUnit_C__SendMovementPacket
00721B90    CGUnit_C__SendMovementPackets_954_958
00717D90    CGUnit_C__SendMoveTimeSkipped
0073AF00    CGUnit_C__SetAnimType
00715A80    CGUnit_C__SetCurrentSpellAndCastId
00715400    CGUnit_C__SetCurrentSpellDestLocation
00746540    CGUnit_C__SetImpactKitEffect
00716050    CGUnit_C__SetPredictedHealth
00722C50    CGUnit_C__SetPredictedPower
00742BB0    CGUnit_C__Shutdown
00715AC0    CGUnit_C__ToggleFieldB70_Flag_0x200
0074B9B0    CGUnit_C__ToggleMovementFlag2_0x40
0071A360    CGUnit_C__TryChangeStandState
0073D4A0    CGUnit_C__TrySendMSG_MOVE_FALL_LAND
006D1DE0    CGUnit_C__UnitCanGossip
00716710    CGUnit_C__UnitOrPossessorDoesNotHaveUnitFlag_0x1
007251C0    CGUnit_C__UnitReaction
006E6F40    CGUnit_C__UpdateFacing
006E6EF0    CGUnit_C__UpdatePosition
00716FD0    CGUnit_C__Uses_A30_Flag_0x40000000
0074C7F0    CGUnit_C__VehicleExit
0074C8B0    CGUnit_C__VehicleNextSeat
0074C9A0    CGUnit_C__VehiclePrevSeat
0071FEF0    CGUnit_C__virt20
00719310    CGUnit_C__virt54
007193C0    CGUnit_C__virt58
0073DAB0    CGUnit_C__virt68
00730F30    CGUnit_C__virt70
0071C0E0    CGUnit_C__virt78_0
006E6ED0    CGUnit_C__virtAC
006E6F80    CGUnit_C__virtBC
0074B830    CGUnit_C__virtC0
00715B50    CGUnit_C__virtC8
0074B810    CGUnit_C__virtD4
0073B140    CGUnit_C__virtE8
0073A6C0    CGUnit_C__virtEC
0072AF60    CGUnit_C__virtF0
0071F0C0    CGUnit_C__WriteMovementPacketWithTransport
007374C0    CGUnit_C_CalculateThreat
00737620    CGUnit_C_GetThreatEntry
00737BA0    CGUnit_C_virt00
007402B0    CGUnit_C_virt0C
007370D0    CGUnit_C_virt10
0071F440    CGUnit_C_virt108
0071AA70    CGUnit_C_virt118
0071AD20    CGUnit_C_virt124
00729F40    CGUnit_C_virt38
007192E0    CGUnit_C_virt3C
00724DF0    CGUnit_C_virt48
00724E20    CGUnit_C_virt4C
00725980    CGUnit_C_virt50
00725BF0    CGUnit_C_virt54
0072B7E0    CGUnit_C_virt58
00718AC0    CGUnit_C_virt5C
0073E840    CGUnit_C_virt64
007156A0    CGUnit_C_virt74
0073AD60    CGUnit_C_virt78
0071A390    CGUnit_C_virt84
0073C1D0    CGUnit_C_virt98
00720F80    CGUnit_C_virt9C
00722760    CGUnit_C_virtA0
00722B50    CGUnit_C_virtA4
00716650    CGUnit_C_virtA8
00715560    CGUnit_C_virtB0
006E6FA0    CGUnit_C_virtB4
00729C70    CGUnit_C_virtB8
008A1420    CGUnit_C_virtCC
006F1700    CGUnit_C_virtE4
00747310    CGUnit_C_virtF4
007464D0    CGUnit_C_virtF8
007463E0    CGUnit_C_virtFC
004F5F20    CGUnitData__GetCharmerOrCreatorGuid
005774B0    CGUnitData__GetEffectiveStat
005EE050    CGUnitData__GetSpellCostModifier
00716160    CGUnitData__HasAuraState
004FAF60    CGWorldFrame___scalar_deleting_destructor_
004FA560    CGWorldFrame___vector_deleting_destructor_
00521040    CGWorldFrame__CreateFrames
004F5960    CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
0077F310    CGWorldFrame__Intersect
004FB080    CGWorldFrame__OnFrameRender
004F8190    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerTrackObject
004FA040    CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate
004FA5F0    CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate
004F7880    CGWorldFrame__PerformDefaultAction
004F8EA0    CGWorldFrame__Render
004FAF90    CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld
004FA390    CGWorldFrame_C__CGWorldFrame_C
00544140    CGWorldFrame_C__TranslateToMapCoords
005468F0    CGWorldMap__ProcessClick
00546310    CGWorldMap__SetMap
00547170    CGWorldMap__SetMapToCurrentZone
0068A4C0    CGxDevice__AdapterMonitorModes
00744150    CGxDevice__BuildSelectionMatrix
00532AF0    CGxDevice__Caps
00688690    CGxDevice__Ctor
00689C10    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterID
00689DB0    CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterInfer
00684FE0    CGxDevice__DeviceOverride
00683670    CGxDevice__LogOpen
00682CF0    CGxDevice__NullOutF58
00685FB0    CGxDevice__Pop
007E4370    CGxDevice__ProjectTex2D
00409670    CGxDevice__Push
00744EB0    CGxDevice__SetCircleRenderStates
006904D0    CGxDeviceD3d__DeviceSetFormat
0068ED80    CGxDeviceD3d__ILoadD3dLib
0068D6D0    CGxDeviceOpenGl__DeviceSetFormat
00681BE0    CGxTexFlags__CGxTexFlags
004FE460    ChannelCommand
006D2500    ChannelPlayerCommand
004DFD00    CharCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
005488F0    CheckEventWorldStateUITimerUpdate
006B9CF0    Checksum
005FAA40    CheckToCancelCurrentChannelSpell
0074D210    CheckToSanitizeUnitLowGuid
005FD1D0    CInputControl__Ctor
005F95F0    CInputControl__RemoveFlags_0x11000
005F95E0    CInputControl__RemoveFlags_0xF0000
005FB4B0    CInputControl__VehicleAimChange
009C0D20    ClearBattleNetDllImports
0053B3F0    ClearPetSpellInfo
00715C70    ClickToMove__CanUseAction
0071B3B0    ClickToMove__GetInteractDistanceOfAction
00465320    ClientConnection___ClientConnection
00465450    ClientConnection___scalar_deleting_destructor_
006B18C0    ClientConnection__CharacterAbortLogout
004650E0    ClientConnection__ClientConnection
00464410    ClientConnection__HandleAddonInfo
00464640    ClientConnection__HandleAuthResponse
00464780    ClientConnection__HandleCharacterLoginFailed
00464C10    ClientConnection__HandleCharEnum
00464730    ClientConnection__HandleClientCacheVersion
00464A40    ClientConnection__SendCharEnumOpcode
00464AB0    ClientConnection__SendPlayerLoginOpcode
00636270    ClientDB__Free
004CFBB0    ClientDb__Unpack
004CFD20    ClientDb_GetLocalizedRow
006337D0    ClientDb_RegisterBase
00634910    ClientDb_StringLookup
00406510    ClientDestroyGame
00403340    ClientIdle
00405540    ClientInitializeGame
006E83B0    ClientInitializeGame_0
007E2BD0    ClientInitializeGameTime
008CC3E0    ClientLink__CMD_AUTH_LOGON_CHALLENGE
008CC980    ClientLink__CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_CHALLENGE
004CC620    ClientLink__CMD_XFER_DATA
008CCB40    ClientLink__CMD_XFER_INITIATE
00401B60    ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
006CE480    ClientServices__ClearMessageHandlers_2
006B1A70    ClientServices__DeleteCharacter
006B0970    ClientServices__GetCurrent
00631F90    ClientServices__GetSessionKey
00406F40    ClientServices__SendPacket
006B1620    ClientServices_CharacterCreate
006B1930    ClientServices_CharacterForceLogout
006B0BC0    ClientServices_ClearMessageHandler
006B1390    ClientServices_Connect
006B0940    ClientServices_Disconnect
006B0F40    ClientServices_GetErrorToken
006B2200    ClientServices_Initialize
006B1100    ClientServices_PollStatus
006B0B50    ClientServices_Send
00716AD0    ClientServices_SetMessageHandler
004D7750    ClntObjMgrCreate
004D6750    ClntObjMgrDestroy
004D3790    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
004038F0    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj
006CD770    ClntObjMgrGetMapID
004D76E0    ClntObjMgrInitialize
004D4AC0    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
004D4DB0    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
0074B320    ClntObjMgrSetMovementGlobals
004D5B40    ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
00523640    CloseLoot
008A0970    closesocket
007C0A90    CMap__AllocAreaLow
007C0750    CMap__AllocBaseObjLink
007C0830    CMap__AllocMapChunk
007BF120    CMap__CreateMapObjDef
007BF460    CMap__CreateMapObjDef_0
007BFCE0    CMap__Load
007D9990    CMap__LoadTexture
007BF8B0    CMap__LoadWdt
007D7150    CMap__SafeLoad
007BD480    CMap__SafeOpen
007BD4D0    CMap__SafeRead
007A2230    CMap__VectorIntersectDX
007A23E0    CMap__VectorIntersectDY
007A20E0    CMap__VectorIntersectSX
007A2180    CMap__VectorIntersectSY
007A39F0    CMap__VectorIntersectTerrain
007B9890    CMapChunk__CreateChunkLayerTex
007B8E20    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaBits
007B87F0    CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaShadowBits
007B0CC0    CMapObj__Create
0047B6F0    CmdLineGetBool
0047B720    CmdLineProcess
005977C0    CModelComplex__CModelComplex_0
005974A0    CModelComplex__CopyCameras
006EC8B0    CMovement__AddPlayerMoveEvent
006E9280    CMovement__AddTimeSkipped
00987570    CMovement__CalcCurrentSpeed
00986F00    CMovement__CalcFallStartElevation
009872B0    CMovement__ClearMovementFlag_0x8000000
005868E0    CMovement__CreateMovementStatus
006E90E0    CMovement__CreateMovementStatus_NoMovementFlags0x88000200
009870F0    CMovement__CreateSplineAndSetDest
0098C240    CMovement__DisableFlying
009883F0    CMovement__EnableHover
006E8FC0    CMovement__field_D0
009872C0    CMovement__FillFromStatus
006EC400    CMovement__ForceSetTransportInt
00987490    CMovement__GetGroundNormal
00986DE0    CMovement__GetModifiedSplineDuration
006E9870    CMovement__GetMoveEventMsgId
006E9F50    CMovement__GetMoveStartTime
0075EE60    CMovement__GroundNormal
006EBC20    CMovement__HandleSplinePackets_1235_1236
004F5240    CMovement__HasSpline_IsNotSplineMover
005FEDE0    CMovement__IsFalling
006EABA0    CMovement__IsFallingSwimmingFlying_6636D0
0075EDA0    CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_FlyingSwimming
0071C660    CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_IsNotFlyingFeatherFalling
0071C6C0    CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_NotHovering
0071C720    CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_NotHoveringFlyingSwimming
006F09F0    CMovement__MoveUnit
006E9A70    CMovement__NoSpline_0x400_HasSpline_0x200
006EE700    CMovement__On_MSG_1234_Packet
006EF060    CMovement__OnCanFlyChangePacket
006EEEF0    CMovement__OnChangeHoverPacket
006EEE50    CMovement__OnFallChangePacket
006EF680    CMovement__OnFallLand_OnHeartbeat
006EE180    CMovement__OnFlightBackSpeedChange
006EE120    CMovement__OnFlightBackSpeedChange_ActiveMover
006EE030    CMovement__OnFlightSpeedChange_ActiveMover
0098B5D0    CMovement__OnFlightSyncPacket
006EE0D0    CMovement__OnForceFlightBackSpeedChangePacket
006EDFE0    CMovement__OnForceFlightSpeedChangePacket
006EEFF0    CMovement__OnForceMoveRootChangePacket
006EE2B0    CMovement__OnForcePitchRateChangePacket
006EDC20    CMovement__OnForceRunBackSpeedChange
006EDB30    CMovement__OnForceRunSpeedChange
006EDEF0    CMovement__OnForceSwimBackSpeedChangePacket
006EDE00    CMovement__OnForceSwimSpeedChange
006EE1C0    CMovement__OnForceTurnRateSpeedChangePacket
006EE690    CMovement__OnForceUnkSpeedChangePacket
006EDD10    CMovement__OnForceWalkSpeedChange
006F0E30    CMovement__OnKnockback
007187F0    CMovement__OnKnockbackPacket
006E9780    CMovement__OnMonsterMoveFlag_0x200000
006E96C0    CMovement__OnMosterMoveFlag_0x800
006EEF60    CMovement__OnMoveHover
006EE5D0    CMovement__OnMoveRoot
006EDC70    CMovement__OnMoveSetRunBackSpeed
006EDB80    CMovement__OnMoveSetRunSpeed
006EDF40    CMovement__OnMoveSetSwimBackSpeed
006EDE50    CMovement__OnMoveSetSwimSpeed
006EE210    CMovement__OnMoveSetTurnRate
006EDD60    CMovement__OnMoveSetWalkSpeed
006EF630    CMovement__OnMoveStopAscendPacket
006EE620    CMovement__OnMoveUnRoot
006EF0D0    CMovement__OnMoveUpdateCanFlyPacket
006EE300    CMovement__OnPitchSpeedChange_ActiveMover
006EE550    CMovement__OnSetFacing
006EEEC0    CMovement__OnSetFeatherFall
006EE590    CMovement__OnSetPitch
006EEDE0    CMovement__OnSetWaterWalk
006EB9D0    CMovement__OnSplineMoveRoot
006E9250    CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleFeatherFall
006EB060    CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleHover
006E90D0    CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleRunMode
006E9240    CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleWaterWalk
006EBA20    CMovement__OnSplineMoveUnRoot
006E91D0    CMovement__OnSplineSetFlightBackSpeed
006E91B0    CMovement__OnSplineSetFlightSpeed
006E9210    CMovement__OnSplineSetPitchRate
006E9130    CMovement__OnSplineSetRunBackSpeed
006E9110    CMovement__OnSplineSetRunSpeed
006E9190    CMovement__OnSplineSetSwimBackSpeed
006E9170    CMovement__OnSplineSetSwimSpeed
006E91F0    CMovement__OnSplineSetTurnRate
006E9150    CMovement__OnSplineSetWalkSpeed
006EBF70    CMovement__OnSplineStartSwim
006EB020    CMovement__OnSplineStopSwim
006EF5C0    CMovement__OnStartAscendOrDescendPacket
006EEB80    CMovement__OnStartSwim
006EEBD0    CMovement__OnStopSwim
00988DC0    CMovement__OnStrafeStop
006EF370    CMovement__OnTimeSyncRequest
006F1010    CMovement__OnTurnStart
00989450    CMovement__OnTurnStop
006EED70    CMovement__OnWalkChangePacket
006ED0F0    CMovement__ProcessMoveEvent
009872A0    CMovement__SetMovementFlag_0x8000000
006E96A0    CMovement__SetSplineFaceData_FacingAngle
006E9670    CMovement__SetSplineFaceData_GuidTarget
006E9640    CMovement__SetSplineFaceData_VectorPos
006F0C70    CMovement__SetTransportAndSend_909
00989890    CMovement__SplineEnableFlying
006E9AD0    CMovement__SplineFlags
006EBE50    CMovement__SplineToggleEnableFlying
00988DF0    CMovement__StartTurn
0098BFF0    CMovement__Swimming_FallCalc
00987440    CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag_0x20000000_FeatherFall
00586C00    CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag_0x40000000_Hover
0098B570    CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag2_0x80
006ED990    CMovement__UpdateStatus
006EB3B0    CMovement__UsesWeirdMovementFlags
007164B0    CMovement__WriteMovementStatusToPacket
006EBD30    CMovementData__CMovementData
00988BA0    CMovementData__RemoveFromMoversList
004F4500    CMovementData__TransformToTransport
006E8F90    CMovementGlobals__GetLastUpdateTime
00987680    CMovementGlobalsCloseLogFile
004F42A0    CMovementInfo__SetFacing
004F4460    CMovementInfo__TransformToWorldPos
004F4C50    CMovementStatus__ctor
004F4D40    CMovementStatus__Read
004F4CA0    CMovementStatus__Skip
004F4ED0    CMovementStatus__Write
006F1240    CMoveSpline__CopyFrom
0074B7E0    CMoveSpline__Dtor
004F4B50    CMoveSpline__Read
004F4A50    CMoveSpline__Skip
006325C0    CNetClient__HandlePong
00631FE0    CNetClient__Process
00631FC0    CNetClient__ResetHandler
00631F70    CNetClient__SetUserNameAndSessionKey
008C3270    CompletionRoutine
008A097C    connect
004DA3D0    Console__PrintF
007658A0    ConsoleCommandExecute
007691C0    ConsoleCommandInitialize
0086B5A0    ConsoleCommandInvalidPtrCheck
00769100    ConsoleCommandRegister
007689E0    ConsoleCommandUnregister
00768AE0    ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
0076AB80    ConsoleDeviceInitialize
007653B0    ConsolePrintf
007662A0    ConsoleScreenDestroy
00766140    ConsoleScreenInitialize
00765270    ConsoleWrite
00765360    ConsoleWriteA
004F56C0    CopyAndExpandDescriptors
0074B4C0    CopyMatrixByGuid
006E9050    CPlayerMoveEvent__FromMoveStatus
00689EF0    CreateCGxDeviceD3d
0068BF20    CreateCGxDeviceOGL
0074D920    CreateCombatLogEntry
00681290    CreateGxDevice
004D6C00    CreateObject
006F5900    CreateObjField_CC
00805010    CreatePendingSpellCast
008888F0    CreateSocket
008A131C    CreateToolhelp32Snapshot
00749790    CreateVehiclePassenger
0053B8E0    CreatureStats__GetName
00485970    CRenderBatch__Clear
004858E0    CRenderBatch__QueueCallback
00486B20    CSimpleFontString__UpdateString
004932C0    CSimpleFrame__LoadXML
00490840    CSimpleFrame__OnFrameRender
00495EB0    CSimpleTop__CSimpleTop
00621070    CSimpleUI__CreateTooltip
0047D0E0    CSRWLock__Enter
00481390    CSRWLock__Leave
0047C500    CStatus__CStatus
0072B660    CTMFace
005FB560    CurrentVehicleSeatHasFlag
00616800    CursorSetCursorMode
00616630    CursorSetHeldItem
007673F0    CVar__Destroy
00768340    CVar__Initialize
00767440    CVar__Lookup
00767FC0    CVar__Register
0051D9B0    CVar__RegisterAll
007668C0    CVar__Set
007693B0    CVGxApiCallback
00769240    CVGxColorBitsCallback
007692D0    CVGxDepthBitsCallback
0076A580    CVGxRefreshCallback
0076A220    CVGxResolutionCallback
00783500    CWorld__ObjectCreate
004F7020    CWorld__UnloadMap
0067C3E0    DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067DB90    DbArenaTeamCache_Load
00679F00    DBCache__CancelCallback
0067A3A0    DBCache__CancelCallback_0
00676BF0    DBCache_ArenaTeam
006791E0    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache__InternalDelete
00676860    DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00672D40    DBCache_CreatureStats__Destroy
006754B0    DBCache_CreatureStats__Destructor
00678F70    DBCache_CreatureStats__InternalDelete
00670270    DBCache_CreatureStats__InternalNew
00675EE0    DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00676D20    DBCache_Dance
00679210    DBCache_DanceCache__InternalDelete
00675DB0    DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00679090    DBCache_GuildStats__InternalDelete
006763A0    DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
006732A0    DBCache_ItemName__Destroy
00675570    DBCache_ItemName__Destructor
00678FD0    DBCache_ItemName__InternalDelete
00670650    DBCache_ItemName__InternalNew
00676010    DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00675C80    DBCache_ItemText
00679180    DBCache_ItemTextCache__InternalDelete
00635060    DbCache_LoadAll
00679060    DBCache_NameCache__InternalDelete
00676270    DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID___DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID_
00673800    DBCache_NpcText__Destroy
00675630    DBCache_NpcText__Destructor
00679030    DBCache_NpcText__InternalDelete
00670970    DBCache_NpcText__InternalNew
00676140    DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT_
006790F0    DBCache_PageTextCache__InternalDelete
00676600    DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00679120    DBCache_PetNameCache__InternalDelete
00676730    DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
006790C0    DBCache_QuestCache__InternalDelete
006764D0    DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00676AC0    DBCache_Warden
006791B0    DBCache_WardenCachedModule__InternalDelete
006348B0    dbcLoadFunction
0067B6A0    DbCreatureCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067F760    DbCreatureCache_Load
0098D4C0    DbCreatureCache_Unpack
006806D0    DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067BA40    DbDanceCache_Load
0067BD40    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067C0E0    DbGameObjectCache_Load
0075B3E0    DbGuildCache__Unpack
0067D930    DbGuildCache_GetInfoBlockById
00680D70    DbGuildCache_Load
004FD200    DBItemCache__GetItemNameByIndex
0067CA30    DBItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID
006803D0    DbItemCache_Load
0067E3E0    DbItemNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067D470    DbItemNameCache_Load
0067F4C0    DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067C740    DbItemTextCache_Load
0067D770    DbNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067E0E0    DbNameCache_Load
0067D0D0    DbNpcCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067F1C0    DbNpcCache_Load
00680170    DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067CDD0    DbPageTextCache_Load
0067EF70    DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
00680920    DbPetitionCache_Load
0067EA30    DbPetNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067A940    DbPetNameCache_Invalidate
0067E740    DbPetNameCache_Load
007F70E0    DbQuestCache__Unpack
0067DE90    DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067EC80    DbQuestCache_Load
0067FA80    DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067FE00    DbWoWCache_Load
007DA930    DbWoWCache_Shutdown_WARDEN_UNLOAD
0076BA30    DetectHardware
008A103C    DirectInput8Create
005DE980    DisplayQuestFailed
007F4930    DisplayQuestPoint
0076E5D0    DllMain(x,x,x)
004D08A0    DNameNode__DNameNode
0095D870    DynamicString__Append
0095D680    DynamicString__DynamicString
0095D760    DynamicString__Resize
0095D8F0    DynamicString__Unknown1
00401FD0    EnableCallback
004BAB50    EnqueueAsyncObject
004D4B30    EnumVisibleObjects
00401A10    ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
0047D230    EventIsKeyDown
0047D770    EventRegister
0047D3C0    EventRegisterEx
0047D690    EventSetMouseMode
00403370    EventSetTimer
0047D530    EventSetTimer_1
0047D790    EventUnregister
0047D450    EventUnregisterEx
00772760    ExceptionFilterWin32
008AC3C0    FactionRec__GetFileName
0063AB00    FactionRec__LoadDB
004B6920    FillInSolidTexture
006DF850    FindEmptySwapIndex
00753AC0    FindItemClassCallback
0086FC80    fnInternetCallback
00938600    fptc
```

'Lua' Funcs:


```
008167E0    FrameScript__FillScriptMethodTable
0084E590    FrameScript__FindTable
007225E0    FrameScript__GetLocalizedText
0084DF20    FrameScript__IsNumber
0084E350    FrameScript__PushString
00401B00    FrameScript__Reload
0084DBF0    FrameScript__SetTop
00750400    FrameScript__SignalCombatLogEvent
0084DFE0    FrameScript_equal
00819210    FrameScript_Execute
0084F3B0    FrameScript_getfield
00819D40    FrameScript_GetText
0084DBD0    FrameScript_GetTop
00818010    FrameScript_GetVariable
0084F860    FrameScript_Load
0084E150    FrameScript_objlen
0084EC50    FrameScript_PCall
0084E4D0    FrameScript_pushboolean
0084E400    FrameScript_pushcclosure
0084E2D0    FrameScript_pushinteger
004181B0    FrameScript_RegisterFunction
0084E900    FrameScript_setfield
0081AC90    FrameScript_SignalEvent
0044E2C0    FrameScript_toboolean
0084E1C0    FrameScript_tocfunction
0084E070    FrameScript_tointeger
0084E0E0    FrameScript_ToLString
0084E030    FrameScript_ToNumber
0084E1F0    FrameScript_tothread
0084E210    FrameScript_touserdata
00817FD0    FrameScript_UnregisterFunction
```

Moar object funcs:


```
004FD1E0    GameObjectStats__GetName
0086D640    GenSecureRandom
00869710    GetACP
005F4FF0    GetAddonsCount
007176B0    GetAnimationDataRecField_6
00608180    GetArenaGUID
0060A2F0    GetArenaPetGUID
00549630    GetArenaPetGUIDCount
005D6F20    GetBagAtIndex
007072B0    GetBagFamily
00754390    GetBagItem
00715C60    GetClickToMoveState
00715CF0    GetClickToMoveStruct
0074DCB0    GetCombatLogFlags
0056B1E0    GetCommentatorGUID
0051F430    GetCorpsePosition
0076FDC0    GetCurrentProcessId
006081B0    GetCurrentQuestGiverGUID
0076FDB0    GetCurrentThreadId
00753BB0    GetDisplayErrorByInventoryError
007714E0    GetExceptionNameWin32
004B51C0    GetFileName
008960B0    GetFileVersionInfoA
008960B6    GetFileVersionInfoSizeA
007F6990    GetGameTableValue
0061E650    GetGlyphLink
0075EC10    GetGroundNormal
0060ABF0    GetGUIDByKeyword
0060C1C0    GetGuidByKeyword_0
006CEF10    GetHomebindAreaId
00709DE0    GetItemIDByName
007071D0    GetItemName
00754560    GetItemTypeCountCallback
00402760    GetM2CvarFlags
00634950    GetMapDifficultyInfoByMapIdAndDifficulty
00634A80    GetMapResetTime
00634AB0    GetMaxPlayersForMap
006D71E0    GetModalNextSpell
00512A30    GetMouseoverGuid
006B0990    GetNetClientPtr
005E1300    GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
0074D750    GetObjectNameFromGuid
004D4BB0    GetObjectPtr
00707180    GetPageTextId
0052BC50    GetPartyMemberGUID
0052C6E0    GetPartyPetGUID
0074F350    GetPendingCombatLogData
0071F390    GetPetPersonalityRow
005E0870    GetQuestIdFromIndex
005DED90    GetQuestItemRewards
0061E5C0    GetQuestLink
005DEAE0    GetQuestSortId
005DED30    GetQuestSuggestedPlayers
005E0070    GetQuestTag
005E0000    GetQuestTitle
005DEC70    GetQuestTitleText
00512A80    GetRaidMemberGUID
00518CE0    GetRaidPetGUID
005728C0    GetRaidTargetIndexFromGuid
006B0DC0    GetRealmName
005D05B0    GetRepListRepValue
00718B30    GetReputationIndexForFaction
0065C290    GetRow_ClientDB
007FEF10    GetSpellFailedEventString
007FCCA0    GetSpellFailedResult
00540200    GetSpellIdByName
00802850    GetSpellIdForDifficulty
0061E4B0    GetSpellLink
007FA290    GetSpellVisualRow
0071D1F0    GetSummonPropertiesRow
00412BBC    getSystemCP(int)
004B7020    GetTexture_0
004FBA10    GetTimeString
00462280    GetTrackerForLocale
0060B060    GetUnitByKeyword
0060C1F0    GetUnitFromName
00715E50    GetUnitSkinnableType
005F9D20    GetVehicleUnitPtr
00990560    GetWMOAreaRec
00548D10    GetWorldState
008CACA0    GruntLogin__GruntLogin
008CA0B0    GruntLogin__vFunc0
004C9BD0    GruntLogin__vFunc1
008CA400    GruntLogin__vFunc10
008CA420    GruntLogin__vFunc11
00465530    GruntLogin__vFunc12
00465550    GruntLogin__vFunc13
008CB160    GruntLogin__vFunc14
00465600    GruntLogin__vFunc16
00465F10    GruntLogin__vFunc17
008CA4F0    GruntLogin__vFunc18
008CAC00    GruntLogin__vFunc20
004CA130    GruntLogin__vFunc21
008CA740    GruntLogin__vFunc23
008CA7F0    GruntLogin__vFunc24
008CA450    GruntLogin__vFunc25
008CA4D0    GruntLogin__vFunc26
008CA570    GruntLogin__vFunc27
008CA540    GruntLogin__vFunc28
00465520    GruntLogin__vFunc3
008CA560    GruntLogin__vFunc30
00465730    GruntLogin__vFunc31
00465740    GruntLogin__vFunc32
004CA720    GruntLogin__vFunc33
008CAFA0    GruntLogin__vFunc36
008CA9B0    GruntLogin__vFunc37
008CA9F0    GruntLogin__vFunc38
008CAFE0    GruntLogin__vFunc39
008CAA30    GruntLogin__vFunc40
008CAA90    GruntLogin__vFunc41
004CA4F0    GruntLogin__vFunc43
008CAB10    GruntLogin__vFunc45
008CAC50    GruntLogin__vFunc47
008CA260    GruntLogin__vFunc5
008CA360    GruntLogin__vFunc6
008CA3B0    GruntLogin__vFunc7
008CAD40    GruntLogin__vFunc8
008CA3E0    GruntLogin__vFunc9
0074D0D0    GUIDToHexString
006DD360    GuildCharterTurnInCallback
00599E90    GuildRegistarClose
00681210    GxAdapterMonitorModes
00682D20    GxDevice__GetCaps
0047BF30    GxTexDestroy
006BDE80    GxuFontCreateFont
0047BF50    HandleCreate
004B94E0    HashNewTexture_0
005A7C80    HasOverrideSpellData
007FE820    HasOverrideSpellData2
0053C5B0    HasSpell
004D27E0    HeapUsage
009C5056    HidD_FreePreparsedData
009C506E    HidD_GetAttributes
009C5080    HidD_GetHidGuid
009C5074    HidD_GetPreparsedData
009C5062    HidD_GetProductString
009C505C    HidD_GetSerialNumberString
009C507A    HidD_SetFeature
009C5068    HidP_GetCaps
008A0994    htonl
008A098E    htons
004A8BA0    ILayerPaint
008960D4    ImmAssociateContext
008960E0    ImmAssociateContextEx
008960EC    ImmGetCandidateListA
008960CE    ImmGetCompositionStringA
008960C8    ImmGetContext
008960C2    ImmGetConversionStatus
008960E6    ImmNotifyIME
008960BC    ImmReleaseContext
008960DA    ImmSetConversionStatus
008A09AC    inet_addr
004067F0    InitializeGlobal
006EC2C0    InitMovementGlobals
004D3FF0    InitObject
005D6D90    InitPetPacketHandlers
00635B40    InitQueryHandlers
0058BB60    InitRewRepFields
0058BB90    InitRewRepShowMask
008CCEE0    InitSomePacket
005FD3D0    InputControlDestroy_0
005F9580    InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
00868D40    InputEvent
00407870    InstallGameConsoleCommands
008A0952    ioctlsocket
006D7590    Is_RAF_Player
0071DAA0    IsAnimationDataId_RifleRelated
007FE180    IsAutoRepeatingSpell
005DECC0    IsDailyQuest
006E9320    IsDistBetweenEnoughToFall
005726F0    IsGuidInMyRaid
0051A1D0    IsInFlyableArea
00990420    IsMovementAckPacket_NeedsMovementStatus
009904E0    IsOpcodeAllowedToBeSent
0071B7F0    IsOutdoors
005D0C70    IsPlayerWatchingFaction
005A8470    IsStackableAucItem
005AC170    IsTicketTextValid
004A8E00    IStockInitialize
00540650    IsValidSpell
0040BC0B    j__atol
0059FF30    j_AuctionClose
0088B05A    j_CDataStore__Alloc
00598F40    j_CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00881370    j_CGUnit_C_virtCC
006817C0    j_CGxDevice__LogOpen
004011C0    j_ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
00635520    j_DbCache_LoadAll
00512A60    j_GetPartyGUID
00512A70    j_GetPartyPetGUID
004A8D00    j_ILayerPaint
005FD430    j_InputControlDestroy_0
008C51C0    j_PerformanceCounter
0070CBA0    Level2Object_SetupDescriptorBounds
008A0982    listen
009C29C0    LoadBattleNetLib
009C2460    LoadBNetDLLAndGetExports
007D9A20    LoadMapChunk
0071EF80    LoadMovePacket
00403B70    LoadNewWorld
005120E0    LoadScriptFunctions_
004658D0    LoginBase__Ctor
00403460    LogObjectInfo
004033E0    LogRealmInfo
00404B00    LogZoneInfo
006FB600    LootRoll__AllPassed
006FA690    LootRoll__MasterLoot
006FAE40    LootRoll__Roll
006FB2C0    LootRoll__Start
006FBB10    LootRoll__Won
0083CB40    M2Cache__LoadSkinProfile
0083CF00    M2Cache__ReadM2ModelHeader
0077FBF0    M2Model__IsOutdoors
0081C0D0    M2Model__M2Initialize
00835B80    M2ModelHeader__ReadByteArray
0043A4A0    M2ModelHeader__ReadCameras
00836E40    M2ModelHeader__ReadEvents
00835C20    M2ModelHeader__ReadInt32_Array
0083AF90    M2ModelHeader__ReadParticleEmitters
00835B30    M2ModelHeader__ReadSkinTextureUnits
00836B60    M2ModelHeader__ReadTextures
008382A0    M2ModelHeader__ReadTransparency
00835BD0    M2ModelHeader__ReadVector3
00571730    MailBoxClose
007D6EF0    MapArea__Parse
007BFE40    MapMem__Alloc
007BFE60    MapMem__Free
00576B90    MathState__AddIntArg
00577AD0    MathState__HandleOps_2_8
00577900    MathState__HandleOps_9_20
004F5720    MirrorInitialize
008A1310    Module32First
008A1316    Module32Next
0074B730    MovementAddTransport
006F0C30    MovementDestroy
0074B330    MovementGetGlobals
0074B430    MovementGetTransportMatrixInternal
006E9230    MovementGlobalsGetField_12C
006E8F70    MovementGlobalsSetField_130
00401520    MovementInit
0074B6E0    MovementMoveTransports
0074B750    MovementRemoveTransport
00728CA0    NameQueryCallback_0
0047C080    NDCToDDCHeight
00633130    NetClient___NetClient
006331B0    NetClient___NetClient_0
00633300    NetClient___scalar_deleting_destructor_
004643D0    NetClient__CantConnect
00464350    NetClient__Connected
00632390    NetClient__DelayedDelete
006322A0    NetClient__Destroy
00631EA0    NetClient__Disconnect
00464390    NetClient__Disconnected
006320D0    NetClient__GetNetStats
00632460    NetClient__HandleData
00632540    NetClient__HandleDisconnect
00631D30    NetClient__Initialize
00632A40    NetClient__NetClient
004D3700    NetClient__PopObjMgr
004D36C0    NetClient__PushObjMgr
00631FA0    NetClient__SetMessageHandler
00632060    NetClient__WCDisconnected
00633330    NetClient__WCMessageReady
006B2A90    NetClient_Login
00633650    NETEVENTQUEUE__AddEvent
00633440    NetEventQueue__Ctor
004C4F40    NTempest__CMath__exp2_
004C4E90    NTempest__CMath__log2_
004C5090    NTempest__EnsureProperRadians
008A099A    ntohs
004D6FC0    ObjDelete
004D3650    ObjectAllocAddHeap
004D7050    ObjectUpdateHandler
004D6DA0    ObjectUpdateHandler_0
00764990    OnChar
007659C0    OnIdle_0
00523900    OnItemPushResult
00765AF0    OnKeyDown
00764B90    OnKeyDownRepeat
00763BE0    OnKeyUp
00764A10    OnMouseDown
007639D0    OnMouseMove
004A8720    OnPaint
007189A0    OnUnitMoveEvent
00461B00    OsCloseFile
00667EF0    OsCreateDirectory
00461FA0    OsCreateFile
00461B90    OsFileWrite
00773A30    OsGetCurrentModuleHandle
0086B240    OsGetNumberOfProcessors
00461B50    OsReadFile
00888860    OsSendPacket
0086B280    OsSleep
0086D6E0    OsTlsSetValue
007752A0    OutputTime
00464F50    Packet_
004D73A0    Packet__0
004D74D0    Packet__1
004D7610    Packet__2
0070ED00    Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
004D6E80    PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
004F6A40    pCallback
00806700    PendingSpellCast__OnSpellStartPacket
009AB9C0    PendingSpellCastData__FillTargetData
009AB8B0    PendingSpellCastData__WriteTargetInfo
0086AE20    PerformanceCounter
005A2880    PetitionVendorClose
005A0F10    PetStablesClose
00576100    PlayDance
006D3730    PlayerClientInitialize
007E64D0    PlayerNameInitialize
007E53A0    PlayerNameShutdown
00737390    PossessNPC
004D63B0    PostInitObject
00401840    PrintFilterMask
0058C790    ProcessQuestRewardFactions
0047CC20    PropGet
006D50C0    QueryQuestgiverStatusMultiple
006DF2B0    QuestAcceptCallback
00634E70    QuestCache__Constructor
006CB990    RandomRollNameQueryCallback
008A09A0    recv
0076A630    RegisterGxCVars
00765FF0    RegisterHandlers_1
008CD040    ReleaseSomePacket
005DEC10    RemoveQuestPointDisplay
005E85D0    RepairItem
004D95C0    RequestCharEnum
0041D04E    RtlUnwind
0076B620    SaveHardware
00773870    SCmdGetBool
00773460    SCmdGetNum
00773890    SCmdProcess
00773990    SCmdProcessCommandLine
00773590    SCmdRegisterArgList
004C21B0    ScreenToWorld
00774640    SCritSect__Enter
00774650    SCritSect__Leave
00774620    SCritSect__SCritSect
004A8D20    ScrnInitialize
004A8BB0    ScrnLayerCreate
00464580    SecureRandom__GetHash
004C1510    SecureRandom__Seed
009C5B11    SEH_41E9C0
009C5B83    SEH_41F900
009C5C58    SEH_420930
009C5C78    SEH_420B30
009C5CF0    SEH_422FB0
009C5ED8    SEH_431640
009C6048    SEH_437770
009C608B    SEH_4386C0
009C6140    SEH_43CE70
009C6181    SEH_43D240
009C5A60    SEH_43E610
009C61F0    SEH_43EDD0
009C6250    SEH_43F9D0
009C6260    SEH_43FAB0
009C6270    SEH_43FD70
009C6310    SEH_4411A0
009C63D1    SEH_443060
009C641E    SEH_443C10
009C6478    SEH_4445A0
009C6588    SEH_445FF0
009C6671    SEH_449360
009C66F8    SEH_449C10
009C6738    SEH_44A940
009C6761    SEH_44AF30
009C67FE    SEH_44B150
009C6846    SEH_44B740
009C69EA    SEH_44E510
009C6A29    SEH_44E9E0
009C6CEF    SEH_450D80
009C6D13    SEH_450E80
009C6D54    SEH_451140
009C6DC3    SEH_4519C0
009C6EA8    SEH_452900
009C7168    SEH_458980
009C7238    SEH_45A880
009C6D2B    SEH_45AD50
009C725B    SEH_45B630
009C74A8    SEH_460940
009C7559    SEH_4625E0
009C7591    SEH_462750
009C5A30    SEH_7120B0
009C5AB1    SEH_712630
009C5A48    SEH_7127C0
009C6221    SEH_712D10
009C5B31    SEH_712E50
009C5B59    SEH_7132C0
009C5B98    SEH_713B80
009C5BB8    SEH_713EA0
009C5BF0    SEH_7140A0
009C5C98    SEH_714CD0
009C5CCE    SEH_715CE0
009C5CE0    SEH_716C70
005C5610    SEH_716EC0
009C5D08    SEH_716F70
009C5D3E    SEH_716FF0
009C5D61    SEH_717540
009C6F68    SEH_71F3B0
009C5EA3    SEH_724C90
009C5EF8    SEH_725A70
009C5F18    SEH_725CC0
009C5F58    SEH_7272C0
009C5F98    SEH_7288A0
009C6031    SEH_72B4F0
009C606B    SEH_72C6C0
009C60A8    SEH_72D2E0
009C60E9    SEH_72D7B0
009C6108    SEH_72F860
009C6161    SEH_730F90
009C61A0    SEH_7312F0
009C61C8    SEH_731380
009C61E0    SEH_731D10
009C6200    SEH_7330D0
009C6230    SEH_733640
009C6240    SEH_733720
005C5BE0    SEH_733960
009C6291    SEH_734480
009C62B1    SEH_7345A0
009C6320    SEH_735AB0
009C634E    SEH_736600
009C6391    SEH_736EF0
009C63B1    SEH_736F90
009C63F1    SEH_737700
009C6443    SEH_7380D0
009C6463    SEH_738150
009C6490    SEH_739120
009C64E2    SEH_739770
009C650E    SEH_7398C0
009C6568    SEH_73A390
009C65E9    SEH_73B360
009C6629    SEH_73B890
009C6548    SEH_73CC50
009C66DC    SEH_73DEB0
009C6528    SEH_73E090
009C6781    SEH_73F440
009C67A0    SEH_73F4E0
009C6931    SEH_7413D0
009C6A90    SEH_743520
009C6AD8    SEH_743960
009C6B51    SEH_7441B0
009C6B89    SEH_7443F0
009C6C5F    SEH_744980
009C6C78    SEH_744DF0
009C6C98    SEH_744FF0
009C6D76    SEH_745600
009C6E07    SEH_746440
009C6E48    SEH_746A10
009C6E78    SEH_746C10
009C6F0C    SEH_747250
009C6F28    SEH_747680
009C6F88    SEH_748230
009C6FB3    SEH_7486B0
009C7016    SEH_749530
009C70B4    SEH_74A310
009C7116    SEH_74AE00
009C7190    SEH_74D050
009C71B0    SEH_74D6B0
009C7208    SEH_74EC30
009C72A0    SEH_7509C0
009C72CC    SEH_750D20
009C73F6    SEH_752480
009C7408    SEH_7538F0
009C74C8    SEH_755580
009C70CB    SEH_755830
009C6368    SEH_756B30
009C75C1    SEH_756C70
009C76A8    SEH_880650
009C76C0    SEH_880BA0
009C76E9    SEH_881530
009C7711    SEH_881890
009C775E    SEH_8825D0
009C7778    SEH_882680
009C65B1    SEH_882740
009C6128    SEH_8C4540
009C772B    SEH_8C4C50
008A0958    select
006D2D40    SellItem
008A09A6    send
006D5000    Send_CMSG_QUESTGIVER_STATUS_QUERY
006D5130    Send_CMSG_TAXINODE_STATUS_QUERY
00467990    SendAuthPacket
00404610    SendBotDetected2
006B22A0    SendBugOpcode
008008D0    SendCancelChannelingOpcode
004034F0    SendErrorLog
005ACBF0    SendGetTic****pcode
005ACCE0    SendGMResponseResolve
005ACC60    SendGMTicketDeleteTicket
005ACB50    SendGMTicketUpdateText
005A5800    SendGuildBankQueryTabOpcode
00632B50    SendPacket
006D4F00    SendPushQuestToParty
006D4E60    SendQuestGiverChooseReward
006DC5A0    SendQuestGiverStatusMultipleQuery
005D6E60    SendRequestPetInfo
008CBE60    SendSomePacket
00548760    SendWorldStateUITimerUpdate
00772B20    SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions
00771C90    SErrDestroy
00771040    SErrInitialize
00771B80    SErrRegisterHandler
00771900    SErrSetLogCallback
00771890    SErrSetLogTitleString
008CBD20    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_VERIFY
008CD4C0    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PING
008CBE00    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PONG
008CE200    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_HELLO
008CBC10    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_KICK
008CBCC0    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_PCWARNING
008CF100    ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_PROVESESSION
004D7F60    SetAccountName
005496D0    SetBattleFieldGuid
009C0D10    SetBattleNetDllImports
00635710    SetClientCacheVersion
0058A550    SetGossipObjectGUID
005A4270    SetGuildBankGuid
0073F060    SetStandState
009C5044    SetupDiDestroyDeviceInfoList
009C504A    SetupDiEnumDeviceInfo
009C503E    SetupDiEnumDeviceInterfaces
009C5050    SetupDiGetClassDevsA
009C5038    SetupDiGetDeviceInterfaceDetailA
009C5032    SetupDiGetDeviceRegistryPropertyA
00774900    SEvent__SEvent
00422910    SFileCloseFile
00424B50    SFileCore2__OpenFile
0045F700    SFileCreateArchive
00460010    SFileCreateFile
004218C0    SFileGetFileSize
00424F80    SFileOpenFile
00422530    SFileReadFile
006CB6F0    SHA1__Final
006CA270    SHA1__Final2
006CB5F0    SHA1__Init
006CB630    SHA1__Update
006CA180    SHA1__Update2
0077ABA0    SHA1Broken__Final
0077AAA0    SHA1Broken__Init
0077AAE0    SHA1Broken__Update
0077A560    SHA1Broken__UpdateInternal
00615020    SignalEvent
006143F0    SignalEvent_2
006DA4A0    SkillRankChangeHandler
004D3F80    SkipUpdateMask
007ECE40    SkySunGlare
007757E0    SLogCreate
007758E0    SLogDestroy
00615860    SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
0083DE50    SMemAlignedAlloc
0076E540    SMemAlloc
0076E5A0    SMemFree
0076E5E0    SMemReAlloc
007747C0    SMutex__Create
00774970    SMutex__Create_0
00774810    SMutex__Release
004C74A0    SndInterfacePlayInterfaceSound
004D0020    SndInterfacePlayItemSound
009861C0    SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
008A096A    socket
006D6560    SoulStoneCompare
0076BD50    Spell__HasApplyAuraEffect
0080DA40    Spell_C__CastSpell
00809030    Spell_C__GetItemCooldown
00807980    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown
00809000    Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown_Proxy
00802C30    Spell_C__GetSpellRange
0080C340    Spell_C__HandleTerrainClick
00803A50    Spell_C_HandleSpriteRay
005198A0    Spell_C_TargetTradeItem
007FF180    SpellRec__GetCastTime
007FDE80    SpellRec__GetClassMask
00800A70    SpellRec__GetDuration
007FF070    SpellRec__GetLevel
007FD970    SpellRec__GetModifiedStats
007FDB50    SpellRec__GetModifiedStatValue
007FDE50    SpellRec__HasAura
007FDE20    SpellRec__HasEffect
00800950    SpellRec__HasShapeshiftFlag_0x1
007FDF60    SpellRec__HasTrackingAura
007FE1B0    SpellRec__IsHelpfulOrHarmful
00800770    SpellRec__IsModifiedStat
007FE890    SpellRec__NotUsableInShapeshiftForm
007FF380    SpellRec__RangeHasFlag_0x1
007FF3C0    SpellRec__RangeHasFlag_0x2
007FE850    SpellRec__UsableInShapeshift
008009B0    SpellRec__WillSummonCritter
00770840    SRegLoadValue
007709A0    SRegSaveValue
00774360    SRWLock__IAllocEvent
00774410    SRWLock__IFreeEvent
0077E9A0    SServerInitialize
00770D50    SSignature__Initialize
00770CA0    SSignature__Update
00770DB0    SSignature__VerifyStream
0076E780    SStrCmpI
0076EA40    SStrCmpI_0
0076E760    SStrCmpN
0076ED20    SStrCopy
0076EF70    SStrCopy_0
0076E6E0    SStrIndexOfChar
0076FA40    SStrInitialize
0076EE30    SStrLen
0076F6E0    SStrLower
0076F070    SStrPrintf
0076F0D0    SStrToInt
0076F140    SStrToUnsigned
00401000    start
0088D11D    start_0
0088D878    start_1
009C3498    start_10
009C401E    start_11
009C42DE    start_12
009C448E    start_13
009C477E    start_14
0088DA08    start_2
0088DB9D    start_3
0088DCD8    start_4
00892D4E    start_5
008942BE    start_6
008948EE    start_7
009C3248    start_8
009C3378    start_9
0040B7D0    StartAddress
00774680    std::_Iterator_base_secure::_Has_container(void)
0076E470    StormRtlDestroy
0076F700    strcontains
0076F6C0    strToUpper
004B4F60    SysMsgAdd
00524FC0    TargetNearestEnemy
00591350    TaxiNodeCost
00590B60    TaxiRouteExists
00411FEE    terminate(void)
004BDAA0    TextBlockCreate
004BE9C0    TextBlockGenerateFont
004B9760    TextureCreate
004B9550    TextureCreateSolid
008A1328    Thread32First
008A1322    Thread32Next
0043DEC0    TimerFunc
0086D6B0    TlsAlloc
007A3B70    TraceLine
00703F50    Trade_C__AcceptTrade
00704220    Trade_C_AddMoney
00703E00    Trade_C_BeginTrade
00704040    Trade_C_CancelTrade
00703CD0    Trade_C_Destroy
007048D0    Trade_C_Initialize
006BF130    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR____scalar_deleting_destructor_
006BF0D0    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___Destroy
006BEF80    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalDelete
006BEFB0    TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalNew
00675870    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00674810    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
00679150    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
006713E0    TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
00675510    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00672FF0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
00678FA0    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
00670420    TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
006755D0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00673550    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
00679000    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
006707C0    TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
0080A720    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE____scalar_deleting_destructor_
0080A4D0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___Destroy
0080A400    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalDelete
0080A3A0    TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalNew
00412027    unexpected(void)
00406EF0    UninstallGameConsoleCommands
00716510    UnitAura__Read
00757470    UnitF54__GetVehicleSeatCount
00756EC0    UnitF54__GetVehicleSeatRec
00747900    UnitF58__RemoveFlags_0x8
0040BC4B    unknown_libname_1
0041B66E    unknown_libname_101
0041BD80    unknown_libname_103
0041D5F0    unknown_libname_105
004283A0    unknown_libname_106
0088AFE7    unknown_libname_107
0088B096    unknown_libname_108
0088B14E    unknown_libname_110
0088C685    unknown_libname_112
0088D93A    unknown_libname_115
0088E157    unknown_libname_116
0088F034    unknown_libname_118
0088F587    unknown_libname_121
0088F9E0    unknown_libname_126
00892701    unknown_libname_133
0089271E    unknown_libname_134
008927D0    unknown_libname_135
00892837    unknown_libname_136
008928DD    unknown_libname_145
00892989    unknown_libname_152
008929A0    unknown_libname_154
008929B7    unknown_libname_155
00892A00    unknown_libname_156
00892A15    unknown_libname_157
00892A2C    unknown_libname_158
00892A45    unknown_libname_159
00892A88    unknown_libname_160
00892AE9    unknown_libname_164
00893290    unknown_libname_165
008932CE    unknown_libname_168
0089330B    unknown_libname_171
00893353    unknown_libname_172
0089335A    unknown_libname_173
008934A1    unknown_libname_183
008934D4    unknown_libname_184
00893510    unknown_libname_187
00893AC6    unknown_libname_189
00893AD9    unknown_libname_190
0040BE50    unknown_libname_2
00893D01    unknown_libname_200
00893D16    unknown_libname_201
00893F1C    unknown_libname_202
00893FCE    unknown_libname_203
008941D4    unknown_libname_204
00894D9F    unknown_libname_211
008958E2    unknown_libname_212
008C3300    unknown_libname_214
009C5AF1    unknown_libname_215
009C5D7B    unknown_libname_216
009C6ED0    unknown_libname_220
009C6FF0    unknown_libname_221
009C7533    unknown_libname_224
0040CB10    unknown_libname_4
004111D5    unknown_libname_44
00411215    unknown_libname_46
0041125D    unknown_libname_48
004112A8    unknown_libname_50
00411B59    unknown_libname_52
00414760    unknown_libname_53
00414DB0    unknown_libname_93
00414E28    unknown_libname_94
00416D2C    unknown_libname_96
00417E64    unknown_libname_99
00512280    UnloadScriptFunctions_0
007660D0    UnregisterHandlers_1
0076D740    UpdateGameTime
0076D650    UpdateGameTime2
005CA0F0    UpdateGuildRoster
005138B0    UpdateInstanceOwnershipPacket
00740450    UpdateMountModel
007E2730    UpdateTime
00708C20    UseItem
00769E10    ValidateFormatMonitor
007E1F60    ValidateGuildName
007E21B0    ValidateNameDestroy
00403F60    WDataStore__Destructor
00466190    WDataStore__InternalDestroy
004662F0    WDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
00465F80    WDataStore__Unk1
005F96E0    VehicleAimGetNormPower
00747910    VehiclePassenger__ClearDeferredTransitionSpline
00748170    VehiclePassenger__FromCDataStore
008960AA    VerQueryValueA
00707DB0    Win95IsDebuggerPresent(void)
00406C70    WinMain
0040B7F0    WinMain(x,x,x,x)
007D81C0    WMOGroup__HandleAntiportal
007D7C30    WMOGroup__ReadOptionalChunks
007D7F50    WMOGroup__ReadRequiredChunks
007AEA80    WMORoot__GetGroupForced
007AE4C0    WMORoot__IsGroupLoaded
007D7470    WMORoot__Load
007D8050    WMORoot__PostloadCallback
007E7BB0    WorldTextInitialize
004BB1C0    WowClientDB__GetRow
00402910    WowClientDestroy
00404B80    WowLogHeader
0076CD40    WowTime__WowGetTimeString_0
005F5440    WriteAddOns
0071F060    WriteMovementPacket
009C502C    WSAAsyncGetHostByName
009C5026    WSACancelAsyncRequest
00469730    WSACleanup
008A0946    WSACleanup_0
008A095E    WSAGetLastError
008A0964    WSAStartup
00778180    ZLibUnPack
```

Lua funcs pt1:


```
005E4060    lua_AbandonQuest
005CE2C0    lua_AbandonSkill
005262D0    lua_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal
0051AC30    lua_AcceptArenaTeam
0054DA10    lua_AcceptBattlefieldPort
004DCF20    lua_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings
004DC250    lua_AcceptContest
005CFDB0    lua_AcceptDuel
004DC220    lua_AcceptEULA
0051AB20    lua_AcceptGroup
0051ABD0    lua_AcceptGuild
00523360    lua_AcceptLevelGrant
005545E0    lua_AcceptProposal
0058D5B0    lua_AcceptQuest
0051AAC0    lua_AcceptResurrect
004DC240    lua_AcceptScanning
005CE5D0    lua_AcceptSkillUps
005C5460    lua_AcceptSockets
004DC230    lua_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice
004DC210    lua_AcceptTOS
005866E0    lua_AcceptTrade
0051B6A0    lua_AcceptXPLoss
00550020    lua_AccountMsg_GetBody
0054FEC0    lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority
0054FE20    lua_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject
00550430    lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg
005504E0    lua_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg
0054FDE0    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs
00550360    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs
005503E0    lua_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs
0054FF70    lua_AccountMsg_LoadBody
00550910    lua_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders
005505B0    lua_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead
005A9CF0    lua_ActionHasRange
00501DB0    lua_AddChatWindowChannel
004FC170    lua_AddChatWindowMessages
006B6AF0    lua_AddFriend
006B6C00    lua_AddIgnore
006B6C30    lua_AddMute
006B6BA0    lua_AddOrDelIgnore
006B6BD0    lua_AddOrDelMute
006B7B70    lua_AddOrRemoveFriend
005C9590    lua_AddPreviewTalentPoints
005E67C0    lua_AddQuestWatch
005CE460    lua_AddSkillUp
005B4870    lua_AddTrackedAchievement
00586D90    lua_AddTradeMoney
00510BB0    lua_AppendToFile
0052EEF0    lua_ApplyBarberShopStyle
00516130    lua_ArenaTeamDisband
00515CC0    lua_ArenaTeamInviteByName
00515DD0    lua_ArenaTeamLeave
005A3CF0    lua_ArenaTeamRoster
00515FF0    lua_ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName
00515EB0    lua_ArenaTeamUninviteByName
005FC0A0    lua_AscendStop
00525EB0    lua_AssistUnit
0051A650    lua_AttackTarget
0051A680    lua_AutoEquipCursorItem
00571450    lua_AutoLootMailItem
005A63F0    lua_AutoStoreGuildBankItem
0057B940    lua_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID
0052F900    lua_BarberShopReset
0054E160    lua_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse
0054E200    lua_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest
0054E1C0    lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse
0054E1A0    lua_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest
005109D0    lua_BeginTrade
00522F70    lua_BindEnchant
005355C0    lua_BNAcceptFriendInvite
00530EC0    lua_BNConnected
00535CE0    lua_BNCreateConversation
00535660    lua_BNDeclineFriendInvite
00537070    lua_BNFeaturesEnabled
00537010    lua_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected
0053A540    lua_BNGetBlockedInfo
00536970    lua_BNGetBlockedToonInfo
00536330    lua_BNGetConversationInfo
0053A150    lua_BNGetConversationMemberInfo
00535AA0    lua_BNGetCustomMessageTable
00537240    lua_BNGetFOFInfo
00539BF0    lua_BNGetFriendInfo
00539CC0    lua_BNGetFriendInfoByID
00535180    lua_BNGetFriendInviteInfo
00539D70    lua_BNGetFriendToonInfo
005343F0    lua_BNGetInfo
005377C0    lua_BNGetMatureLanguageFilter
00537A00    lua_BNGetMaxPlayersInConversation
00536400    lua_BNGetNumBlocked
00536890    lua_BNGetNumBlockedToons
00536220    lua_BNGetNumConversationMembers
005370D0    lua_BNGetNumFOF
00535080    lua_BNGetNumFriendInvites
00534590    lua_BNGetNumFriends
005349F0    lua_BNGetNumFriendToons
00536790    lua_BNGetSelectedBlock
00537600    lua_BNGetSelectedFriend
00536D40    lua_BNGetSelectedToonBlock
00539F90    lua_BNGetToonInfo
00535EB0    lua_BNInviteToConversation
005364E0    lua_BNIsBlocked
00537950    lua_BNIsFriend
005378A0    lua_BNIsSelf
00536A90    lua_BNIsToonBlocked
00536030    lua_BNLeaveConversation
0053A300    lua_BNListConversation
00534ED0    lua_BNRemoveFriend
00535700    lua_BNReportFriendInvite
00536E40    lua_BNReportPlayer
0053A660    lua_BNRequestFOFInfo
00536110    lua_BNSendConversationMessage
00535380    lua_BNSendFriendInvite
00535490    lua_BNSendFriendInviteByID
0053A030    lua_BNSendWhisper
005357A0    lua_BNSetAFK
005365B0    lua_BNSetBlocked
00535920    lua_BNSetCustomMessage
00535860    lua_BNSetDND
00535C60    lua_BNSetFocus
00534F80    lua_BNSetFriendNote
005376C0    lua_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter
005366A0    lua_BNSetSelectedBlock
00537510    lua_BNSetSelectedFriend
00536C50    lua_BNSetSelectedToonBlock
00536B60    lua_BNSetToonBlocked
005855C0    lua_BuybackItem
005A5D30    lua_BuyGuildBankTab
0059A130    lua_BuyGuildCharter
005854C0    lua_BuyMerchantItem
005A2530    lua_BuyPetition
005CE6F0    lua_BuySkillTier
005A1BD0    lua_BuyStableSlot
00595E60    lua_BuyTrainerService
0059D270    lua_CalculateAuctionDeposit
005BCC70    lua_CalendarAddEvent
005B8BA0    lua_CalendarCanAddEvent
005B8B30    lua_CalendarCanSendInvite
005B84A0    lua_CalendarCloseEvent
005B8510    lua_CalendarContextDeselectEvent
005BD4F0    lua_CalendarContextEventCanComplain
005BAEB0    lua_CalendarContextEventCanEdit
005B8540    lua_CalendarContextEventClipboard
005BD600    lua_CalendarContextEventComplain
005BD340    lua_CalendarContextEventCopy
005BAFC0    lua_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType
005BD460    lua_CalendarContextEventPaste
005BD220    lua_CalendarContextEventRemove
005BD130    lua_CalendarContextEventSignUp
005BA680    lua_CalendarContextGetEventIndex
005BAB50    lua_CalendarContextInviteAvailable
005BAD00    lua_CalendarContextInviteDecline
005BA700    lua_CalendarContextInviteIsPending
005BA7F0    lua_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus
005BD040    lua_CalendarContextInviteRemove
005BA910    lua_CalendarContextInviteStatus
005BCF30    lua_CalendarContextInviteTentative
005BAA20    lua_CalendarContextInviteType
005BA5B0    lua_CalendarContextSelectEvent
005BCDA0    lua_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter
005BD6E0    lua_CalendarEventAvailable
005B8A50    lua_CalendarEventCanEdit
005B88E0    lua_CalendarEventCanModerate
005BB930    lua_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove
005BB8B0    lua_CalendarEventClearLocked
005B8840    lua_CalendarEventClearModerator
005BD760    lua_CalendarEventDecline
005B8AA0    lua_CalendarEventGetCalendarType
005BA220    lua_CalendarEventGetInvite
005BA420    lua_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime
005B8690    lua_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion
005B84D0    lua_CalendarEventGetNumInvites
005B89C0    lua_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions
005BBB00    lua_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite
005BB130    lua_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions
005BB970    lua_CalendarEventGetTextures
005B8970    lua_CalendarEventGetTypes
005BDD90    lua_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite
005B8A10    lua_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged
005BCF00    lua_CalendarEventInvite
005B88B0    lua_CalendarEventIsModerator
005BB0C0    lua_CalendarEventRemoveInvite
005B8AE0    lua_CalendarEventSelectInvite
005BB8F0    lua_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove
005BB4A0    lua_CalendarEventSetDate
005BB280    lua_CalendarEventSetDescription
005BB870    lua_CalendarEventSetLocked
005BB650    lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate
005BB750    lua_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime
005B87D0    lua_CalendarEventSetModerator
005BB380    lua_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption
005BB410    lua_CalendarEventSetSize
005B8730    lua_CalendarEventSetStatus
005BB800    lua_CalendarEventSetTextureID
005BB5A0    lua_CalendarEventSetTime
005BB210    lua_CalendarEventSetTitle
005BB2F0    lua_CalendarEventSetType
005BD7D0    lua_CalendarEventSignUp
005B8570    lua_CalendarEventSortInvites
005BD750    lua_CalendarEventTentative
005B9AC0    lua_CalendarGetAbsMonth
005B8160    lua_CalendarGetDate
005C1070    lua_CalendarGetDayEvent
005B9CA0    lua_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo
005B9F80    lua_CalendarGetEventIndex
005BD8A0    lua_CalendarGetEventInfo
005B9E10    lua_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite
005C1480    lua_CalendarGetHolidayInfo
005B8410    lua_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate
005B82A0    lua_CalendarGetMaxDate
005B81F0    lua_CalendarGetMinDate
005B8350    lua_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate
005B99F0    lua_CalendarGetMonth
005B80E0    lua_CalendarGetMonthNames
005B9BF0    lua_CalendarGetNumDayEvents
005BF830    lua_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites
005BA000    lua_CalendarGetRaidInfo
005B8120    lua_CalendarGetWeekdayNames
005B8C10    lua_CalendarIsActionPending
005BCE60    lua_CalendarMassInviteArenaTeam
005BCCB0    lua_CalendarMassInviteGuild
005BCCA0    lua_CalendarNewEvent
005BCD80    lua_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement
005BCD90    lua_CalendarNewGuildEvent
005B9EB0    lua_CalendarOpenEvent
005BA5A0    lua_CalendarRemoveEvent
005C43B0    lua_CalendarSetAbsMonth
005BCC00    lua_CalendarSetMonth
005BCED0    lua_CalendarUpdateEvent
0053E5E0    lua_CallCompanion
005FC6C0    lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart
005FC730    lua_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop
006017E0    lua_CameraZoomIn
00601840    lua_CameraZoomOut
0052E4F0    lua_CanAlterSkin
0059C9F0    lua_CanCancelAuction
00522FA0    lua_CancelAreaSpiritHeal
0059DDF0    lua_CancelAuction
0052ED80    lua_CancelBarberShop
005CFDC0    lua_CancelDuel
008021D0    lua_CancelItemTempEnchantment
004DCE60    lua_CancelLogin
0051AC90    lua_CancelLogout
0051A5C0    lua_CancelPendingEquip
004DE4B0    lua_CancelRealmListQuery
0059B040    lua_CancelSell
0053DE60    lua_CancelShapeshiftForm
005CD820    lua_CancelSkillUps
0051B110    lua_CancelSummon
005109E0    lua_CancelTrade
00586730    lua_CancelTradeAccept
00804220    lua_CancelUnitBuff
0052D000    lua_CanChangePlayerDifficulty
00500C80    lua_CanComplainChat
005713C0    lua_CanComplainInboxItem
005CC360    lua_CanEditGuildEvent
005CC170    lua_CanEditGuildInfo
005CC290    lua_CanEditGuildTabInfo
005CBF30    lua_CanEditMOTD
005CC050    lua_CanEditOfficerNote
005CBFC0    lua_CanEditPublicNote
00613D20    lua_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat
005FB9C0    lua_CanExitVehicle
0051D230    lua_CanGrantLevel
005CC200    lua_CanGuildBankRepair
005CBD80    lua_CanGuildDemote
005CBE10    lua_CanGuildInvite
005CBCF0    lua_CanGuildPromote
005CBEA0    lua_CanGuildRemove
0054C810    lua_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea
00522710    lua_CanInspect
0054C6E0    lua_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup
00517D70    lua_CanMapChangeDifficulty
005849F0    lua_CanMerchantRepair
00802270    lua_CannotBeResurrected
00553170    lua_CanPartyLFGBackfill
00543600    lua_CanQueueForWintergrasp
00530700    lua_CanResetTutorials
0059C740    lua_CanSendAuctionQuery
005B0CE0    lua_CanShowAchievementUI
0051A880    lua_CanShowResetInstances
005CF040    lua_CanSignPetition
0051D2B0    lua_CanSummonFriend
00608580    lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeat
005FBA10    lua_CanSwitchVehicleSeats
005AD880    lua_CanUseEquipmentSets
005CC0E0    lua_CanViewOfficerNote
005A5F60    lua_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney
005D67B0    lua_CastPetAction
0053C0F0    lua_CastShapeshiftForm
00541250    lua_CastSpell
0053E060    lua_CastSpellByID
00540310    lua_CastSpellByName
005A7F60    lua_ChangeActionBarPage
004FEAF0    lua_ChangeChatColor
0052E420    lua_ChangePlayerDifficulty
004DEFB0    lua_ChangeRealm
004FEA10    lua_ChannelBan
004FE9D0    lua_ChannelInvite
004FE9F0    lua_ChannelKick
004FE950    lua_ChannelModerator
004FE990    lua_ChannelMute
00501250    lua_ChannelSilenceAll
00501140    lua_ChannelSilenceVoice
004FEA50    lua_ChannelToggleAnnouncements
004FEA30    lua_ChannelUnban
004FE970    lua_ChannelUnmoderator
004FE9B0    lua_ChannelUnmute
00501400    lua_ChannelUnSilenceAll
005012F0    lua_ChannelUnSilenceVoice
004FEA90    lua_ChannelVoiceOff
004FEA70    lua_ChannelVoiceOn
0051B7A0    lua_CheckBinderDist
0056E440    lua_CheckInbox
0051B240    lua_CheckInteractDistance
0051B6E0    lua_CheckSpiritHealerDist
0051B740    lua_CheckTalentMasterDist
005B4760    lua_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit
005595D0    lua_ClearAllLFGDungeons
004FFC50    lua_ClearChannelWatch
0051A3B0    lua_ClearCursor
005225E0    lua_ClearFocus
005E7890    lua_ClearInspectPlayer
00559500    lua_ClearLFGDungeon
00560560    lua_ClearOverrideBindings
0052E400    lua_ClearPartyAssignment
0056D5C0    lua_ClearSendMail
00525FC0    lua_ClearTarget
00530820    lua_ClearTutorials
0059D410    lua_ClickAuctionSellItemButton
00546EF0    lua_ClickLandmark
005A2200    lua_ClickPetitionButton
00570550    lua_ClickSendMailItemButton
005C4DC0    lua_ClickSocketButton
005A1CA0    lua_ClickStablePet
00586C80    lua_ClickTargetTradeButton
005879D0    lua_ClickTradeButton
0059F750    lua_CloseAuctionHouse
0057B9C0    lua_CloseBankFrame
00549B40    lua_CloseBattlefield
0058AA40    lua_CloseGossip
005A4500    lua_CloseGuildBankFrame
00599F00    lua_CloseGuildRegistrar
0058A400    lua_CloseItemText
005888B0    lua_CloseLoot
00571A40    lua_CloseMail
005846D0    lua_CloseMerchant
005CF020    lua_ClosePetition
005A24F0    lua_ClosePetitionVendor
005A1950    lua_ClosePetStables
0058D350    lua_CloseQuest
005C49C0    lua_CloseSocketInfo
00598F30    lua_CloseTabardCreation
00590EC0    lua_CloseTaxiMap
00587940    lua_CloseTrade
005DA8B0    lua_CloseTradeSkill
00594370    lua_CloseTrainer
005D1FC0    lua_CollapseAllFactionHeaders
005052E0    lua_CollapseChannelHeader
005D1F70    lua_CollapseFactionHeader
005E5100    lua_CollapseQuestHeader
005CE3A0    lua_CollapseSkillHeader
005DD460    lua_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass
00596150    lua_CollapseTrainerSkillLine
0074D600    lua_CombatLog_Object_IsA
0074FF70    lua_CombatLogAddFilter
0074FC20    lua_CombatLogAdvanceEntry
00751120    lua_CombatLogClearEntries
0074F2B0    lua_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry
0074FA70    lua_CombatLogGetNumEntries
0074D9E0    lua_CombatLogGetRetentionTime
0074FA60    lua_CombatLogResetFilter
0074FAE0    lua_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry
0074D5B0    lua_CombatLogSetRetentionTime
0074D580    lua_CombatTextSetActiveUnit
0056A640    lua_CommentatorAddPlayer
005696E0    lua_CommentatorEnterInstance
005697B0    lua_CommentatorExitInstance
00569B50    lua_CommentatorFollowPlayer
0056A2A0    lua_CommentatorGetCamera
0056A380    lua_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID
00569520    lua_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo
005693E0    lua_CommentatorGetMapInfo
00569230    lua_CommentatorGetMode
00568730    lua_CommentatorGetNumMaps
00569820    lua_CommentatorGetNumPlayers
00569910    lua_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo
0056AF00    lua_CommentatorGetSkirmishMode
0056AF60    lua_CommentatorGetSkirmishQueueCount
0056AFC0    lua_CommentatorGetSkirmishQueuePlayerInfo
00569CD0    lua_CommentatorLookatPlayer
0056A860    lua_CommentatorRemovePlayer
0056AE50    lua_CommentatorRequestSkirmishMode
0056ADA0    lua_CommentatorRequestSkirmishQueueData
0056AA10    lua_CommentatorSetBattlemaster
0056A0F0    lua_CommentatorSetCamera
0056AB70    lua_CommentatorSetCameraCollision
00569E50    lua_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex
005690A0    lua_CommentatorSetMode
0056AAF0    lua_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed
00569FA0    lua_CommentatorSetPlayerIndex
0056AC90    lua_CommentatorSetSkirmishMatchmakingMode
0056AC10    lua_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset
0056A410    lua_CommentatorStartInstance
0056B0B0    lua_CommentatorStartSkirmishMatch
00569180    lua_CommentatorToggleMode
00569340    lua_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo
005692A0    lua_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo
00568770    lua_CommentatorZoomIn
00568810    lua_CommentatorZoomOut
0050ED00    lua_ComplainChat
00571350    lua_ComplainInboxItem
00553E20    lua_CompleteLFGRoleCheck
0058D610    lua_CompleteQuest
0058C910    lua_ConfirmAcceptQuest
0051BF90    lua_ConfirmBinder
00510DB0    lua_ConfirmBindOnUse
00588DD0    lua_ConfirmLootRoll
00589590    lua_ConfirmLootSlot
005740C0    lua_ConfirmReadyCheck
0051B050    lua_ConfirmSummon
0051BF50    lua_ConfirmTalentWipe
00512090    lua_ConsoleAddMessage
00608270    lua_ConsoleExec
005D6F60    lua_ContainerIDToInventoryID
005D91B0    lua_ContainerRefundItemPurchase
004DD8C0    lua_ContestAccepted
00574A00    lua_ConvertToRaid
004E0C60    lua_CreateCharacter
0081B7B0    lua_CreateFont
0081BB20    lua_CreateFrame
00568160    lua_CreateMacro
00545F20    lua_CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
00545E60    lua_CreateWorldMapArrowFrame
005EA880    lua_CursorCanGoInSlot
00515100    lua_CursorHasItem
00515180    lua_CursorHasMacro
005151C0    lua_CursorHasMoney
00515140    lua_CursorHasSpell
004E2500    lua_CustomizeExistingCharacter
004E0B50    lua_CycleCharCustomization
0051AC60    lua_DeclineArenaTeam
004E3530    lua_DeclineCharacter
0051ABA0    lua_DeclineGroup
0051AC00    lua_DeclineGuild
004FFCC0    lua_DeclineInvite
00517D20    lua_DeclineLevelGrant
004DD020    lua_DeclineName
00511E80    lua_DeclineName_0
0058D5C0    lua_DeclineQuest
0051AAF0    lua_DeclineResurrect
004DC260    lua_DefaultServerLogin
004E33A0    lua_DeleteCharacter
00522320    lua_DeleteCursorItem
005AE800    lua_DeleteEquipmentSet
005AD140    lua_DeleteGMTicket
0056F140    lua_DeleteInboxItem
00566F70    lua_DeleteMacro
006B7D70    lua_DelIgnore
006B7DA0    lua_DelMute
00573FD0    lua_DemoteAssistant
005A5E20    lua_DepositGuildBankMoney
005FC140    lua_DescendStop
0051D520    lua_DestroyTotem
005FA050    lua_DetectWowMouse
004DC9B0    lua_DisableAddOn
00511940    lua_DisableAddOn_0
004DCA70    lua_DisableAllAddOns
00511A00    lua_DisableAllAddOns_0
005411A0    lua_DisableSpellAutocast
004DDA10    lua_DisconnectFromServer
0053E6B0    lua_DismissCompanion
0051D170    lua_Dismount
004FE830    lua_DisplayChannelOwner
004FEAD0    lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOff
004FEAB0    lua_DisplayChannelVoiceOn
00500980    lua_DoEmote
005740B0    lua_DoReadyCheck
005DAC00    lua_DoTradeSkill
00511FA0    lua_DownloadSettings
00522950    lua_DropCursorMoney
0051BDD0    lua_DropItemOnUnit
00544C40    lua_DungeonUsesTerrainMap
00566FA0    lua_EditMacro
00613E10    lua_EjectPassengerFromSeat
004DC8A0    lua_EnableAddOn
00511840    lua_EnableAddOn_0
004DC960    lua_EnableAllAddOns
00511900    lua_EnableAllAddOns_0
00541140    lua_EnableSpellAutocast
005233D0    lua_EndBoundTradeable
00523370    lua_EndRefund
004DC510    lua_EnterWorld
0081B9C0    lua_EnumerateFrames
004FF200    lua_EnumerateServerChannels
0051A3D0    lua_EquipCursorItem
0051CDB0    lua_EquipItemByName
005AD820    lua_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave
005AD770    lua_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave
005AD7C0    lua_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave
005AD830    lua_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave
005AF320    lua_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems
0051A530    lua_EquipPendingItem
004DD740    lua_EULAAccepted
005D1FE0    lua_ExpandAllFactionHeaders
00505360    lua_ExpandChannelHeader
005B0940    lua_ExpandCurrencyList
005D2000    lua_ExpandFactionHeader
005E5150    lua_ExpandQuestHeader
005CE400    lua_ExpandSkillHeader
005DD500    lua_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass
005961F0    lua_ExpandTrainerSkillLine
005D1390    lua_FactionToggleAtWar
0060A510    lua_FillLocalizedClassList
0053B6C0    lua_FindSpellBookSlotByID
00530750    lua_FlagTutorial
005FF2C0    lua_FlipCameraYaw
00522480    lua_FocusUnit
005224C0    lua_FollowUnit
0058AB50    lua_ForceGossip
005109F0    lua_ForceLogout
00510A00    lua_ForceQuit
0050F830    lua_FrameXML_Debug
0051D590    lua_GameMovieFinished
005E3D60    lua_GetAbandonQuestItems
005DF0E0    lua_GetAbandonQuestName
004DDC20    lua_GetAccountExpansionLevel
005B18E0    lua_GetAchievementCategory
005B4770    lua_GetAchievementComparisonInfo
005B58B0    lua_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo
005B3FC0    lua_GetAchievementInfo
005B1720    lua_GetAchievementInfoFromCriteria
005B6110    lua_GetAchievementLink
005B5530    lua_GetAchievementNumCriteria
005B1970    lua_GetAchievementNumRewards
005B1A00    lua_GetAchievementReward
005A9290    lua_GetActionAutocast
005A7FD0    lua_GetActionBarPage
005A8790    lua_GetActionBarToggles
005A91C0    lua_GetActionCooldown
005A7D10    lua_GetActionCount
005A8F10    lua_GetActionInfo
005A7D90    lua_GetActionText
005A9B30    lua_GetActionTexture
0058C010    lua_GetActiveLevel
005C5810    lua_GetActiveTalentGroup
0058BED0    lua_GetActiveTitle
004FBD40    lua_GetActiveVoiceChannel
00511660    lua_GetAddOnCPUUsage
004DDAC0    lua_GetAddOnDependencies
005179B0    lua_GetAddOnDependencies_0
004DC7C0    lua_GetAddOnEnableState
004DC560    lua_GetAddOnInfo
00511240    lua_GetAddOnInfo_0
00511530    lua_GetAddOnMemoryUsage
00511430    lua_GetAddOnMetadata
005CE540    lua_GetAdjustedSkillPoints
0051D5A0    lua_GetAllowLowLevelRaid
00516B90    lua_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime
0060FCC0    lua_GetArenaCurrency
005A3860    lua_GetArenaTeam
005A3260    lua_GetArenaTeamGdfInfo
005A2FC0    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterInfo
005A3410    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterSelection
005A2A00    lua_GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
0060E4E0    lua_GetArmorPenetration
0060E560    lua_GetAttackPowerForStat
0059BC90    lua_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate
0059C590    lua_GetAuctionInvTypes
0059C420    lua_GetAuctionItemClasses
0059D5E0    lua_GetAuctionItemInfo
0059C2D0    lua_GetAuctionItemLink
0059C480    lua_GetAuctionItemSubClasses
0059FD60    lua_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft
0059F760    lua_GetAuctionSellItemInfo
0059AD40    lua_GetAuctionSort
0057B500    lua_GetAutoCompletePresenceID
0057B3A0    lua_GetAutoCompleteResults
004E0830    lua_GetAvailableClasses
0058BF70    lua_GetAvailableLevel
0058DBC0    lua_GetAvailableQuestInfo
004E1880    lua_GetAvailableRaces
005548F0    lua_GetAvailableRoles
0058BE30    lua_GetAvailableTitle
005B0A90    lua_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo
005D8C70    lua_GetBagName
0057BB30    lua_GetBankSlotCost
0052E850    lua_GetBarberShopStyleInfo
0052ED60    lua_GetBarberShopTotalCost
00510360    lua_GetBaseMip
0054A280    lua_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction
00549D30    lua_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime
0054DCC0    lua_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition
0054D770    lua_GetBattlefieldInfo
00549C40    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration
0054D8F0    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceInfo
00549CD0    lua_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime
0054C740    lua_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale
00549B80    lua_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration
0054C2E0    lua_GetBattlefieldPosition
0054BE90    lua_GetBattlefieldScore
00549F60    lua_GetBattlefieldStatData
0054C170    lua_GetBattlefieldStatInfo
0054BC30    lua_GetBattlefieldStatus
0054A180    lua_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo
00549DD0    lua_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited
0054C4D0    lua_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo
00549EC0    lua_GetBattlefieldWinner
0054E010    lua_GetBattlegroundInfo
0059D540    lua_GetBidderAuctionItems
004DDC60    lua_GetBillingPlan
004DDBD0    lua_GetBillingTimeRemaining
00511C40    lua_GetBillingTimeRested
0055E8D0    lua_GetBinding
00562550    lua_GetBindingAction
005625F0    lua_GetBindingByKey
0055E9B0    lua_GetBindingKey
00516B20    lua_GetBindLocation
0060DF90    lua_GetBlockChance
005A7F20    lua_GetBonusBarOffset
004DBE60    lua_GetBuildInfo
0050F890    lua_GetBuildInfo_0
00585070    lua_GetBuybackItemInfo
005852C0    lua_GetBuybackItemLink
005B15C0    lua_GetCategoryInfo
005B1390    lua_GetCategoryList
005B38E0    lua_GetCategoryNumAchievements
004DE1F0    lua_GetChangedOptionWarnings
004FF580    lua_GetChannelDisplayInfo
004FE650    lua_GetChannelList
004FE850    lua_GetChannelName
00504F30    lua_GetChannelRosterInfo
004E0BE0    lua_GetCharacterCreateFacing
004E3170    lua_GetCharacterInfo
004E4530    lua_GetCharacterListUpdate
004E3000    lua_GetCharacterSelectFacing
004FEEE0    lua_GetChatTypeIndex
004FEFF0    lua_GetChatWindowChannels
004FBD90    lua_GetChatWindowInfo
004FC0C0    lua_GetChatWindowMessages
004FC020    lua_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions
004FBF60    lua_GetChatWindowSavedPosition
004E19A0    lua_GetClassesForRace
00564130    lua_GetClickFrame
004DCBF0    lua_GetClientExpansionLevel
00510BD0    lua_GetCoinIcon
00510C60    lua_GetCoinText
00510D00    lua_GetCoinTextureString
0060DDB0    lua_GetCombatRating
0060DE70    lua_GetCombatRatingBonus
00611670    lua_GetComboPoints
0053E490    lua_GetCompanionCooldown
0053E2C0    lua_GetCompanionInfo
005B1E40    lua_GetComparisonAchievementPoints
005B3B30    lua_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements
005B5E70    lua_GetComparisonStatistic
005D7820    lua_GetContainerFreeSlots
005D7D90    lua_GetContainerItemCooldown
005D7EF0    lua_GetContainerItemDurability
005D9300    lua_GetContainerItemGems
005D7D00    lua_GetContainerItemID
005D7A90    lua_GetContainerItemInfo
005D7C80    lua_GetContainerItemLink
005D8D80    lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo
005D8F70    lua_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem
005D9400    lua_GetContainerItemQuestInfo
005D7590    lua_GetContainerNumFreeSlots
005D74A0    lua_GetContainerNumSlots
00545950    lua_GetCorpseMapPosition
00516280    lua_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay
004E0DD0    lua_GetCreateBackgroundModel
004DCD60    lua_GetCreditsText
0060E0D0    lua_GetCritChance
0060E130    lua_GetCritChanceFromAgility
005B0680    lua_GetCurrencyListInfo
005AFD10    lua_GetCurrencyListSize
005A2A40    lua_GetCurrentArenaSeason
0055DC30    lua_GetCurrentBindingSet
005A4410    lua_GetCurrentGuildBankTab
0081B820    lua_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus
00544E10    lua_GetCurrentMapAreaID
00544D40    lua_GetCurrentMapContinent
00544FC0    lua_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
00544E80    lua_GetCurrentMapZone
0054F8B0    lua_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat
0054F4A0    lua_GetCurrentResolution
0051B3B0    lua_GetCurrentTitle
00515200    lua_GetCursorInfo
00515A50    lua_GetCursorMoney
004DCB60    lua_GetCursorPosition
00510A10    lua_GetCursorPosition_0
004DDD10    lua_GetCVar
00510040    lua_GetCVar_0
004DE130    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMax
00515010    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMax_0
004DE090    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMin
00514F60    lua_GetCVarAbsoluteMin_0
004DDD90    lua_GetCVarBool
005100C0    lua_GetCVarBool_0
004DDE10    lua_GetCVarDefault
00510150    lua_GetCVarDefault_0
0050FF50    lua_GetCVarInfo
004DDF80    lua_GetCVarMax
00514E30    lua_GetCVarMax_0
004DDEA0    lua_GetCVarMin
00514D40    lua_GetCVarMin_0
0058DB30    lua_GetDailyQuestsCompleted
0051AFB0    lua_GetDamageBonusStat
005459C0    lua_GetDeathReleasePosition
00500910    lua_GetDefaultLanguage
0060DF30    lua_GetDodgeChance
00515790    lua_GetDungeonDifficulty
005AF120    lua_GetEquipmentSetInfo
005AF1D0    lua_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName
005AEF90    lua_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs
005AE860    lua_GetEquipmentSetLocations
005117C0    lua_GetEventCPUUsage
00511C80    lua_GetExistingLocales
005C5160    lua_GetExistingSocketInfo
005C5340    lua_GetExistingSocketLink
00612BF0    lua_GetExpertise
00612CB0    lua_GetExpertisePercent
004E0970    lua_GetFacialHairCustomization
0052E9D0    lua_GetFacialHairCustomization_0
004E06F0    lua_GetFactionForRace
005D1150    lua_GetFactionInfo
005D11E0    lua_GetFactionInfoByID
00510200    lua_GetFarclip
005DAB70    lua_GetFirstTradeSkill
00517890    lua_GetFrameCPUUsage
00510470    lua_GetFramerate
0081BE70    lua_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent
006B4130    lua_GetFriendInfo
00511720    lua_GetFunctionCPUUsage
004DD1C0    lua_GetGameAccountInfo
00608230    lua_GetGameTime
0054EA60    lua_GetGamma
005B7740    lua_GetGlyphLink
005B7260    lua_GetGlyphSocketInfo
005AD1C0    lua_GetGMStatus
005AD070    lua_GetGMTicket
00516AA0    lua_GetGMTicketCategories
0058B490    lua_GetGossipActiveQuests
0058B3A0    lua_GetGossipAvailableQuests
0058A9E0    lua_GetGossipOptions
0058A900    lua_GetGossipText
0058BD30    lua_GetGreetingText
005C6420    lua_GetGroupPreviewTalentPointsSpent
005A6000    lua_GetGuildBankItemInfo
005A4D30    lua_GetGuildBankItemLink
005A4440    lua_GetGuildBankMoney
005A4E50    lua_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction
005A6B20    lua_GetGuildBankTabCost
005A67F0    lua_GetGuildBankTabInfo
005CB560    lua_GetGuildBankTabPermissions
005A45E0    lua_GetGuildBankText
005A6DC0    lua_GetGuildBankTransaction
005CB700    lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
005A44A0    lua_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney
00599F40    lua_GetGuildCharterCost
005CCD90    lua_GetGuildEventInfo
005EAAF0    lua_GetGuildInfo
005CA330    lua_GetGuildInfoText
005CC9C0    lua_GetGuildRosterInfo
005CABB0    lua_GetGuildRosterLastOnline
005CA190    lua_GetGuildRosterMOTD
005CAFD0    lua_GetGuildRosterSelection
005CA1E0    lua_GetGuildRosterShowOffline
005A6BA0    lua_GetGuildTabardFileNames
004E0900    lua_GetHairCustomization
0052E9B0    lua_GetHairCustomization_0
0054A300    lua_GetHolidayBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
0060FC40    lua_GetHonorCurrency
006B4620    lua_GetIgnoreName
0056E520    lua_GetInboxHeaderInfo
0056E9B0    lua_GetInboxInvoiceInfo
00570F10    lua_GetInboxItem
0056ECA0    lua_GetInboxItemLink
0056D6D0    lua_GetInboxNumItems
00570BD0    lua_GetInboxText
005E8030    lua_GetInspectArenaTeamData
005E77C0    lua_GetInspectHonorData
005162E0    lua_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining
00515750    lua_GetInstanceDifficulty
0051A8C0    lua_GetInstanceInfo
00516340    lua_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining
00516410    lua_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter
005E7FA0    lua_GetInventoryAlertStatus
005E9D80    lua_GetInventoryItemBroken
005E7E60    lua_GetInventoryItemCooldown
005E9E40    lua_GetInventoryItemCount
005EA170    lua_GetInventoryItemDurability
005EA4F0    lua_GetInventoryItemGems
005EA3E0    lua_GetInventoryItemID
005EA270    lua_GetInventoryItemLink
005EA040    lua_GetInventoryItemQuality
005E95C0    lua_GetInventoryItemsForSlot
005E9BC0    lua_GetInventoryItemTexture
005E7D60    lua_GetInventorySlotInfo
00510FC0    lua_GetItemCooldown
0051C2E0    lua_GetItemCount
00510F20    lua_GetItemFamily
0051C150    lua_GetItemGem
00517020    lua_GetItemIcon
00516C60    lua_GetItemInfo
00510E20    lua_GetItemQualityColor
00517100    lua_GetItemSpell
00608760    lua_GetItemStatDelta
00608690    lua_GetItemStats
00516ED0    lua_GetItemUniqueness
0053B650    lua_GetKnownSlotFromHighestRankSlot
00500810    lua_GetLanguageByIndex
00559FF0    lua_GetLastQueueStatusIndex
005B1C20    lua_GetLatestCompletedAchievements
005B1CF0    lua_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements
0056F3A0    lua_GetLatestThreeSenders
005B1D60    lua_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats
005B1C90    lua_GetLatestUpdatedStats
005564D0    lua_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState
005567E0    lua_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState
005551E0    lua_GetLFDChoiceInfo
005576B0    lua_GetLFDChoiceLockedState
00554BE0    lua_GetLFDChoiceOrder
00557930    lua_GetLFDLockInfo
00557890    lua_GetLFDLockPlayerCount
00554BD0    lua_GetLFGBootProposal
00557E40    lua_GetLFGCompletionReward
00557F70    lua_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem
005580E0    lua_GetLFGDeserterExpiration
00555590    lua_GetLFGDungeonInfo
00557BE0    lua_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo
00557D60    lua_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink
00557AA0    lua_GetLFGDungeonRewards
00552E90    lua_GetLFGInfoLocal
00552F30    lua_GetLFGInfoServer
00554370    lua_GetLFGProposal
00554440    lua_GetLFGProposalEncounter
00553110    lua_GetLFGProposalMember
00557520    lua_GetLFGQueuedList
00553F90    lua_GetLFGQueueStats
00558060    lua_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration
005555D0    lua_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo
00552E10    lua_GetLFGRoles
00554680    lua_GetLFGRoleUpdate
005548E0    lua_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember
00554740    lua_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot
00552DD0    lua_GetLFGTypes
00554D20    lua_GetLFRChoiceOrder
004DBFD0    lua_GetLocale
0052CD90    lua_GetLootMethod
005889D0    lua_GetLootRollItemInfo
00588C00    lua_GetLootRollItemLink
00588CC0    lua_GetLootRollTimeLeft
00588570    lua_GetLootSlotInfo
005886D0    lua_GetLootSlotLink
0052C2A0    lua_GetLootThreshold
00566F40    lua_GetMacroBody
00564E90    lua_GetMacroIconInfo
005666A0    lua_GetMacroIndexByName
00566EB0    lua_GetMacroInfo
00567200    lua_GetMacroItem
00564F60    lua_GetMacroItemIconInfo
00567450    lua_GetMacroSpell
00612A90    lua_GetManaRegen
00544B20    lua_GetMapContinents
00544CA0    lua_GetMapInfo
00545A30    lua_GetMapLandmarkInfo
00545C80    lua_GetMapOverlayInfo
00544B90    lua_GetMapZones
00588920    lua_GetMasterLootCandidate
004DC440    lua_GetMatrixCoordinates
005D6FF0    lua_GetMaxArenaCurrency
006082C0    lua_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus
0058C470    lua_GetMaxDailyQuests
005846E0    lua_GetMerchantItemCostInfo
00584820    lua_GetMerchantItemCostItem
00584E10    lua_GetMerchantItemInfo
00584200    lua_GetMerchantItemLink
005842D0    lua_GetMerchantItemMaxStack
005841D0    lua_GetMerchantNumItems
```

Lua funcs pt2


```
005C55F0    lua_GetMinigameState
005C5500    lua_GetMinigameType
00515600    lua_GetMinimapZoneText
0051CC10    lua_GetMirrorTimerInfo
00517AA0    lua_GetMirrorTimerProgress
0055FC20    lua_GetModifiedClick
0055EA70    lua_GetModifiedClickAction
0060FBA0    lua_GetMoney
0050F950    lua_GetMouseButtonClicked
00514BA0    lua_GetMouseButtonName
00516BF0    lua_GetMouseFocus
004DD610    lua_GetMovieResolution
005A8330    lua_GetMultiCastTotemSpells
0054F820    lua_GetMultisampleFormats
006B4760    lua_GetMuteName
004FCDF0    lua_GetMuteStatus
004E0670    lua_GetNameForRace
00510AC0    lua_GetNetStats
005C4B60    lua_GetNewSocketInfo
005C4D10    lua_GetNewSocketLink
005B3EF0    lua_GetNextAchievement
005301D0    lua_GetNextCompleatedTutorial
005A14D0    lua_GetNextStableSlotCost
0058BE00    lua_GetNumActiveQuests
00511200    lua_GetNumAddOns
0054A2C0    lua_GetNumArenaOpponents
005A2930    lua_GetNumArenaTeamMembers
0059C1A0    lua_GetNumAuctionItems
0058BDD0    lua_GetNumAvailableQuests
0057BAB0    lua_GetNumBankSlots
0054A0E0    lua_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions
0054A040    lua_GetNumBattlefieldPositions
0054BAA0    lua_GetNumBattlefields
00549E80    lua_GetNumBattlefieldScores
00549F20    lua_GetNumBattlefieldStats
0054A140    lua_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles
0054C870    lua_GetNumBattlegroundTypes
0055DC00    lua_GetNumBindings
005843F0    lua_GetNumBuybackItems
00505190    lua_GetNumChannelMembers
004E3140    lua_GetNumCharacters
0053C2A0    lua_GetNumCompanions
005B3DC0    lua_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements
005B3CA0    lua_GetNumCompletedAchievements
004DCF70    lua_GetNumDeclensionSets
00511DD0    lua_GetNumDeclensionSets_0
00504E10    lua_GetNumDisplayChannels
00546290    lua_GetNumDungeonMapLevels
005AF0D0    lua_GetNumEquipmentSets
005CFF20    lua_GetNumFactions
0081BAB0    lua_GetNumFrames
006B4060    lua_GetNumFriends
004DD130    lua_GetNumGameAccounts
005B71E0    lua_GetNumGlyphSockets
0058A9A0    lua_GetNumGossipActiveQuests
0058A960    lua_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests
0058A920    lua_GetNumGossipOptions
005A45B0    lua_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions
005A44D0    lua_GetNumGuildBankTabs
005A4520    lua_GetNumGuildBankTransactions
005CA350    lua_GetNumGuildEvents
005CA130    lua_GetNumGuildMembers
006B4560    lua_GetNumIgnores
00500760    lua_GetNumLanguages
00588540    lua_GetNumLootItems
00566490    lua_GetNumMacroIcons
005664E0    lua_GetNumMacroItemIcons
00564BB0    lua_GetNumMacros
00543020    lua_GetNumMapLandmarks
00543060    lua_GetNumMapOverlays
0055DC60    lua_GetNumModifiedClickActions
006B45C0    lua_GetNumMutes
0056E1E0    lua_GetNumPackages
0052C110    lua_GetNumPartyMembers
005A1F70    lua_GetNumPetitionItems
005CEAC0    lua_GetNumPetitionNames
0058C1F0    lua_GetNumQuestChoices
005E4260    lua_GetNumQuestItemDrops
0058C250    lua_GetNumQuestItems
005E41A0    lua_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
005DF1D0    lua_GetNumQuestLogChoices
005DF010    lua_GetNumQuestLogEntries
005DF910    lua_GetNumQuestLogRewardFactions
005DF150    lua_GetNumQuestLogRewards
0058C190    lua_GetNumQuestRewards
005DF5D0    lua_GetNumQuestWatches
00572B40    lua_GetNumRaidMembers
005553B0    lua_GetNumRandomDungeons
004DEAF0    lua_GetNumRealms
005911C0    lua_GetNumRoutes
004FCA50    lua_GetNumSavedInstances
0053C0B0    lua_GetNumShapeshiftForms
005CD1B0    lua_GetNumSkillLines
005C4AF0    lua_GetNumSockets
0053B5C0    lua_GetNumSpellTabs
005A0F60    lua_GetNumStablePets
005A0FA0    lua_GetNumStableSlots
00571AB0    lua_GetNumStationeries
005C5DF0    lua_GetNumTalentGroups
005C5D40    lua_GetNumTalents
005C5CC0    lua_GetNumTalentTabs
005165E0    lua_GetNumTitles
005B2120    lua_GetNumTrackedAchievements
0057F170    lua_GetNumTrackingTypes
005DA120    lua_GetNumTradeSkills
00593D10    lua_GetNumTrainerServices
006B33D0    lua_GetNumWhoResults
007DB370    lua_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID
007DB030    lua_GetNumVoiceSessions
00548720    lua_GetNumWorldStateUI
0058BD70    lua_GetObjectiveText
0052C2D0    lua_GetOptOutOfLoot
0059D4F0    lua_GetOwnerAuctionItems
0056E210    lua_GetPackageInfo
0060E070    lua_GetParryChance
0052CF60    lua_GetPartyAssignment
0052C270    lua_GetPartyLeaderIndex
005556D0    lua_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo
0052C1D0    lua_GetPartyMember
005D5280    lua_GetPetActionCooldown
005D4EC0    lua_GetPetActionInfo
005D5400    lua_GetPetActionSlotUsable
005D53C0    lua_GetPetActionsUsable
005D3A20    lua_GetPetExperience
005D3BD0    lua_GetPetFoodTypes
005D3B00    lua_GetPetHappiness
005D3CE0    lua_GetPetIcon
005CECE0    lua_GetPetitionInfo
005A1FB0    lua_GetPetitionItemInfo
005CEE30    lua_GetPetitionNameInfo
0060E410    lua_GetPetSpellBonusDamage
005D3D80    lua_GetPetTalentTree
005D3180    lua_GetPetTimeRemaining
0060A490    lua_GetPlayerFacing
00613F90    lua_GetPlayerInfoByGUID
00545880    lua_GetPlayerMapPosition
00586780    lua_GetPlayerTradeMoney
005D5820    lua_GetPossessInfo
00612B40    lua_GetPowerRegen
00530240    lua_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial
005C63B0    lua_GetPreviewTalentPointsSpent
005B1690    lua_GetPreviousAchievement
005A2A70    lua_GetPreviousArenaSeason
0058BD90    lua_GetProgressText
0051BCA0    lua_GetPVPDesired
00611B80    lua_GetPVPLifetimeStats
00611CB0    lua_GetPVPRankInfo
00608560    lua_GetPVPRankProgress
00611A20    lua_GetPVPSessionStats
0051BD00    lua_GetPVPTimer
00611AD0    lua_GetPVPYesterdayStats
0058C990    lua_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial
005E51A0    lua_GetQuestGreenRange
005E4FB0    lua_GetQuestIndexForTimer
005DF780    lua_GetQuestIndexForWatch
0058D980    lua_GetQuestItemInfo
0058C2B0    lua_GetQuestItemLink
005E51D0    lua_GetQuestLink
005E4660    lua_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo
005E06D0    lua_GetQuestLogCompletionText
005DF870    lua_GetQuestLogGroupNum
005E60D0    lua_GetQuestLogItemDrop
005DF250    lua_GetQuestLogItemLink
005E5F60    lua_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard
005DF520    lua_GetQuestLogPushable
005E0340    lua_GetQuestLogQuestText
005DF460    lua_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney
005DF400    lua_GetQuestLogRewardArenaPoints
005DF940    lua_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo
005E4B70    lua_GetQuestLogRewardHonor
005E4490    lua_GetQuestLogRewardInfo
005E48F0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardMoney
005E4D10    lua_GetQuestLogRewardSpell
005DF3A0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardTalents
005E4C10    lua_GetQuestLogRewardTitle
005E49B0    lua_GetQuestLogRewardXP
005DF0A0    lua_GetQuestLogSelection
005E53D0    lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown
005E52D0    lua_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo
005E4840    lua_GetQuestLogSpellLink
005E4320    lua_GetQuestLogTimeLeft
005E5CC0    lua_GetQuestLogTitle
0058C160    lua_GetQuestMoneyToGet
005E6650    lua_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard
005E6DE0    lua_GetQuestResetTime
0058D620    lua_GetQuestReward
005B5290    lua_GetQuestsCompleted
005DFA10    lua_GetQuestSortIndex
0058DAB0    lua_GetQuestSpellLink
0058BD50    lua_GetQuestText
005E6240    lua_GetQuestTimers
005DFC40    lua_GetQuestWatchIndex
005E56C0    lua_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID
00515810    lua_GetRaidDifficulty
00573690    lua_GetRaidRosterInfo
00572C50    lua_GetRaidRosterSelection
00572AB0    lua_GetRaidTargetIndex
0054A370    lua_GetRandomBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
00553120    lua_GetRandomDungeonBestChoice
004DFCA0    lua_GetRandomName
0060E230    lua_GetRangedCritChance
00574180    lua_GetReadyCheckStatus
00572C80    lua_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft
004DF110    lua_GetRealmCategories
004DEBC0    lua_GetRealmInfo
00510E00    lua_GetRealmName
0052C190    lua_GetRealNumPartyMembers
00572B80    lua_GetRealNumRaidMembers
005155A0    lua_GetRealZoneText
0054F690    lua_GetRefreshRates
00516210    lua_GetReleaseTimeRemaining
00585990    lua_GetRepairAllCost
006118C0    lua_GetResSicknessDuration
0051B8B0    lua_GetRestState
0058C4A0    lua_GetRewardArenaPoints
0058C110    lua_GetRewardHonor
0058C0B0    lua_GetRewardMoney
0058D670    lua_GetRewardSpell
0058C140    lua_GetRewardTalents
0058BDB0    lua_GetRewardText
0058D810    lua_GetRewardTitle
0058C0E0    lua_GetRewardXP
00613020    lua_GetRuneCooldown
00613140    lua_GetRuneCount
006131E0    lua_GetRuneType
00564C10    lua_GetRunningMacro
00564C70    lua_GetRunningMacroButton
004DD5F0    lua_GetSavedAccountList
004DD5D0    lua_GetSavedAccountName
004FF2C0    lua_GetSavedInstanceInfo
004DCC70    lua_GetScreenHeight
0051AF50    lua_GetScreenHeight_0
0054F430    lua_GetScreenResolutions
004DCC20    lua_GetScreenWidth
0051AEF0    lua_GetScreenWidth_0
00511610    lua_GetScriptCPUUsage
004E3620    lua_GetSelectBackgroundModel
0059C920    lua_GetSelectedAuctionItem
0054BBD0    lua_GetSelectedBattlefield
004DF4F0    lua_GetSelectedCategory
004E0A60    lua_GetSelectedClass
004FFA10    lua_GetSelectedDisplayChannel
005D0820    lua_GetSelectedFaction
006B44B0    lua_GetSelectedFriend
006B4A00    lua_GetSelectedIgnore
006B4A40    lua_GetSelectedMute
004E09F0    lua_GetSelectedRace
004E0A30    lua_GetSelectedSex
005CD8F0    lua_GetSelectedSkill
005A1060    lua_GetSelectedStablePet
0056E170    lua_GetSelectedStationeryTexture
0056D690    lua_GetSendMailCOD
00570750    lua_GetSendMailItem
0056E3A0    lua_GetSendMailItemLink
0056D5D0    lua_GetSendMailMoney
00571B00    lua_GetSendMailPrice
004DD900    lua_GetServerName
0053DE10    lua_GetShapeshiftForm
0053C180    lua_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown
0053DE90    lua_GetShapeshiftFormInfo
0060DFF0    lua_GetShieldBlock
005CDE20    lua_GetSkillLineInfo
005C4EA0    lua_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable
005C49D0    lua_GetSocketItemInfo
005C5470    lua_GetSocketItemRefundable
005C4550    lua_GetSocketTypes
00541010    lua_GetSpellAutocast
0060E310    lua_GetSpellBonusDamage
0060E3B0    lua_GetSpellBonusHealing
00540E80    lua_GetSpellCooldown
00540DF0    lua_GetSpellCount
0060E290    lua_GetSpellCritChance
0060E1B0    lua_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect
00540A30    lua_GetSpellInfo
005408E0    lua_GetSpellLink
005407F0    lua_GetSpellName
0060E470    lua_GetSpellPenetration
0053BE70    lua_GetSpellTabInfo
00540D70    lua_GetSpellTexture
005A16A0    lua_GetStablePetFoodTypes
005A1330    lua_GetStablePetInfo
0056DF80    lua_GetStationeryInfo
005B5620    lua_GetStatistic
005B14B0    lua_GetStatisticsCategoryList
005155D0    lua_GetSubZoneText
0058C3B0    lua_GetSuggestedGroupNum
00516580    lua_GetSummonConfirmAreaName
00516510    lua_GetSummonConfirmSummoner
005164B0    lua_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft
00511D30    lua_GetSummonFriendCooldown
00598DD0    lua_GetTabardCreationCost
0059A1F0    lua_GetTabardInfo
005C7800    lua_GetTalentInfo
005C7CE0    lua_GetTalentLink
005C7ED0    lua_GetTalentPrereqs
005C6150    lua_GetTalentTabInfo
005867D0    lua_GetTargetTradeMoney
0051D100    lua_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode
0054EB10    lua_GetTerrainMip
005102B0    lua_GetTexLodBias
0081B720    lua_GetText
00511FE0    lua_GetThreatStatusColor
006081F0    lua_GetTime
00510B90    lua_GetTimeToWellRested
0051B4E0    lua_GetTitleName
0058BD10    lua_GetTitleText
005B1DC0    lua_GetTotalAchievementPoints
0051D330    lua_GetTotemInfo
00517C60    lua_GetTotemTimeLeft
005B2040    lua_GetTrackedAchievements
0057F1B0    lua_GetTrackingInfo
0057F4F0    lua_GetTrackingTexture
00587EB0    lua_GetTradePlayerItemInfo
00586D00    lua_GetTradePlayerItemLink
005DA9A0    lua_GetTradeSkillCooldown
005DBE10    lua_GetTradeSkillDescription
005DB550    lua_GetTradeSkillIcon
005DB2A0    lua_GetTradeSkillInfo
005DBF90    lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
005DBF10    lua_GetTradeSkillInvSlots
005DA170    lua_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
005DBA70    lua_GetTradeSkillItemLink
005DA150    lua_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
005DB810    lua_GetTradeSkillLine
005DC0B0    lua_GetTradeSkillListLink
005DB6E0    lua_GetTradeSkillNumMade
005DBBA0    lua_GetTradeSkillNumReagents
005DE400    lua_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo
005DBCC0    lua_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink
005DB920    lua_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink
005DA270    lua_GetTradeskillRepeatCount
005DA970    lua_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex
005DAA70    lua_GetTradeSkillSubClasses
005DA1B0    lua_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
005DE620    lua_GetTradeSkillTools
00587C60    lua_GetTradeTargetItemInfo
005865F0    lua_GetTradeTargetItemLink
00593D90    lua_GetTrainerGreetingText
00594430    lua_GetTrainerSelectionIndex
005955E0    lua_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq
00594480    lua_GetTrainerServiceCost
005959D0    lua_GetTrainerServiceDescription
00595150    lua_GetTrainerServiceIcon
00595090    lua_GetTrainerServiceInfo
00596290    lua_GetTrainerServiceItemLink
00594530    lua_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq
005945B0    lua_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq
005952F0    lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine
00595470    lua_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq
00595C40    lua_GetTrainerServiceStepIncrease
005957D0    lua_GetTrainerServiceStepReq
00593E10    lua_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00593EB0    lua_GetTrainerSkillLineFilter
00594650    lua_GetTrainerSkillLines
006127F0    lua_GetUnitHealthModifier
00612980    lua_GetUnitHealthRegenRateFromSpirit
00612A00    lua_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit
00612870    lua_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier
00613330    lua_GetUnitPitch
00612900    lua_GetUnitPowerModifier
00613290    lua_GetUnitSpeed
005C6310    lua_GetUnspentTalentPoints
004DBF10    lua_GetUsesToken
005D1240    lua_GetWatchedFactionInfo
005EACA0    lua_GetWeaponEnchantInfo
00614E60    lua_GetVehicleUIIndicator
00614EF0    lua_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat
006B4A80    lua_GetWhoInfo
0054EE60    lua_GetVideoCaps
005435A0    lua_GetWintergraspWaitTime
007DB1F0    lua_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID
007DB0B0    lua_GetVoiceSessionInfo
007DEEF0    lua_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID
007DB8D0    lua_GetVoiceStatus
0054C8A0    lua_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus
00548D40    lua_GetWorldStateUIInfo
0051B960    lua_GetXPExhaustion
0051BA50    lua_GetZonePVPInfo
00515570    lua_GetZoneText
00589600    lua_GiveMasterLoot
005B7410    lua_GlyphMatchesSocket
005AD020    lua_GMReportLag
005AD150    lua_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp
005AD1B0    lua_GMResponseResolve
005AC7D0    lua_GMSurveyAnswer
005AC390    lua_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit
005AC480    lua_GMSurveyCommentSubmit
005AC870    lua_GMSurveyNumAnswers
005AC750    lua_GMSurveyQuestion
005AD230    lua_GMSurveySubmit
00523160    lua_GrantLevel
005CB330    lua_GuildControlAddRank
005CB3F0    lua_GuildControlDelRank
005CA220    lua_GuildControlGetNumRanks
005CC3E0    lua_GuildControlGetRankFlags
005CCC90    lua_GuildControlGetRankName
005CB170    lua_GuildControlSaveRank
005CA260    lua_GuildControlSetRank
005CA2B0    lua_GuildControlSetRankFlag
00522C90    lua_GuildDemote
00515BE0    lua_GuildDisband
00515C50    lua_GuildInfo
00522A20    lua_GuildInvite
00515B70    lua_GuildLeave
00522BC0    lua_GuildPromote
005CB810    lua_GuildRoster
005CAE20    lua_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote
005CAD00    lua_GuildRosterSetPublicNote
00522D60    lua_GuildSetLeader
00515A90    lua_GuildSetMOTD
00522AF0    lua_GuildUninvite
005A8220    lua_HasAction
005B1EC0    lua_HasCompletedAnyAchievement
005A2820    lua_HasFilledPetition
00611600    lua_HasFullControl
005E7780    lua_HasInspectHonorData
0051AE80    lua_HasKey
0052C350    lua_HasLFGRestrictions
0056F350    lua_HasNewMail
0053DD30    lua_HasPetSpells
005D3960    lua_HasPetUI
0051ACD0    lua_HasSoulstone
005EAE90    lua_HasWandEquipped
0054C7A0    lua_HearthAndResurrectFromArea
004DDBB0    lua_HideCursor
00584390    lua_HideRepairCursor
0056F280    lua_InboxItemCanDelete
00516760    lua_InCinematic
00511CC0    lua_InCombatLockdown
00522600    lua_InitiateTrade
00545FF0    lua_InitWorldMapPing
005843B0    lua_InRepairMode
00527F00    lua_InteractUnit
0051A6E0    lua_InviteUnit
005A9D50    lua_IsActionInRange
00549AD0    lua_IsActiveBattlefieldArena
0058D420    lua_IsActiveQuestTrivial
00511B30    lua_IsAddOnLoaded
00511A60    lua_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand
004DCAE0    lua_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled
00514820    lua_IsAltKeyDown
0060DC70    lua_IsArenaTeamCaptain
005A1090    lua_IsAtStableMaster
005A9BA0    lua_IsAttackAction
00541420    lua_IsAttackSpell
0059AB90    lua_IsAuctionSortReversed
005A9C10    lua_IsAutoRepeatAction
005415D0    lua_IsAutoRepeatSpell
0058D370    lua_IsAvailableQuestTrivial
0054BAE0    lua_IsBattlefieldArena
00530F20    lua_IsBNLogin
004DDA50    lua_IsConnectedToServer
004DD450    lua_IsConsoleActive
005A9C80    lua_IsConsumableAction
005173E0    lua_IsConsumableItem
005419F0    lua_IsConsumableSpell
005146D0    lua_IsControlKeyDown
005AAD40    lua_IsCurrentAction
005110D0    lua_IsCurrentItem
005E43F0    lua_IsCurrentQuestFailed
00541500    lua_IsCurrentSpell
0050FE80    lua_IsDebugBuild
00511FB0    lua_IsDesaturateSupported
004FFAE0    lua_IsDisplayChannelModerator
004FFA70    lua_IsDisplayChannelOwner
00517530    lua_IsDressableItem
00511150    lua_IsEquippableItem
005A8BC0    lua_IsEquippedAction
0051C690    lua_IsEquippedItem
0051C740    lua_IsEquippedItemType
005D0740    lua_IsFactionInactive
00612430    lua_IsFalling
005888E0    lua_IsFishingLoot
00612260    lua_IsFlyableArea
00612500    lua_IsFlying
0060DB80    lua_IsGuildLeader
005172E0    lua_IsHarmfulItem
005418F0    lua_IsHarmfulSpell
005171F0    lua_IsHelpfulItem
00541800    lua_IsHelpfulSpell
006B6C60    lua_IsIgnored
006B6D80    lua_IsIgnoredOrMuted
0060DBF0    lua_IsInArenaTeam
00612300    lua_IsIndoors
0060DB20    lua_IsInGuild
005156A0    lua_IsInInstance
00555660    lua_IsInLFGDungeon
004DF2F0    lua_IsInvalidLocale
004DF1C0    lua_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory
005EA6E0    lua_IsInventoryItemLocked
0051C9C0    lua_IsItemInRange
00514760    lua_IsLeftAltKeyDown
00514610    lua_IsLeftControlKeyDown
005144C0    lua_IsLeftShiftKeyDown
0055A040    lua_IsLFGDungeonJoinable
005586D0    lua_IsListedInLFR
0060A450    lua_IsLoggedIn
0055FCC0    lua_IsModifiedClick
00514430    lua_IsModifierKeyDown
006125A0    lua_IsMounted
005148B0    lua_IsMouseButtonDown
005F9DD0    lua_IsMouselooking
006B6CF0    lua_IsMuted
00612360    lua_IsOutdoors
006123C0    lua_IsOutOfBounds
0052CCD0    lua_IsPartyLeader
0052C310    lua_IsPartyLFG
00541340    lua_IsPassiveSpell
005D5A10    lua_IsPetAttackAction
005D3160    lua_IsPetAttackActive
0054EBC0    lua_IsPlayerResolutionAvailable
005A8820    lua_IsPossessBarVisible
0051BD60    lua_IsPVPTimerRunning
0058D5D0    lua_IsQuestCompletable
005E54C0    lua_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange
005DF610    lua_IsQuestWatched
004DFA70    lua_IsRaceClassRestricted
004E0D00    lua_IsRaceClassValid
00573A60    lua_IsRaidLeader
00573B00    lua_IsRaidOfficer
0052CD30    lua_IsRealPartyLeader
00573AB0    lua_IsRealRaidLeader
0051D1B0    lua_IsReferAFriendLinked
0060DD40    lua_IsResting
005147C0    lua_IsRightAltKeyDown
00514670    lua_IsRightControlKeyDown
00514520    lua_IsRightShiftKeyDown
004DCE00    lua_IsScanDLLFinished
005412C0    lua_IsSelectedSpell
004DBE10    lua_IsShiftKeyDown
00514580    lua_IsShiftKeyDown_0
004FFB50    lua_IsSilenced
00541C60    lua_IsSpellInRange
0053C3A0    lua_IsSpellKnown
005A8720    lua_IsStackableAction
00612610    lua_IsStealthed
0054EF90    lua_IsStereoVideoAvailable
004DD430    lua_IsStreamingMode
004DD440    lua_IsStreamingTrial
005167E0    lua_IsSubZonePVPPOI
006124A0    lua_IsSwimming
004DD540    lua_IsSystemSupported
00517D30    lua_IsThreatWarningEnabled
0051B410    lua_IsTitleKnown
004DF270    lua_IsTournamentRealmCategory
005B2090    lua_IsTrackedAchievement
005DA310    lua_IsTradeSkillLinked
00593D50    lua_IsTradeskillTrainer
00595B60    lua_IsTrainerServiceSkillStep
004DD4D0    lua_IsTrialAccount
005307A0    lua_IsTutorialFlagged
005E4070    lua_IsUnitOnQuest
005A7E60    lua_IsUsableAction
0051C450    lua_IsUsableItem
00541680    lua_IsUsableSpell
005FB970    lua_IsUsingVehicleControls
005F9F70    lua_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable
005F9FE0    lua_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable
004DCE40    lua_IsWindowsClient
004FCC60    lua_IsVoiceChatAllowed
004FCCB0    lua_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer
004FCBF0    lua_IsVoiceChatEnabled
00614140    lua_IsXPUserDisabled
00545050    lua_IsZoomOutAvailable
0051C870    lua_ItemHasRange
0058A480    lua_ItemTextGetCreator
00589C40    lua_ItemTextGetItem
00589C90    lua_ItemTextGetMaterial
00589B50    lua_ItemTextGetPage
00589B90    lua_ItemTextGetText
00589D70    lua_ItemTextHasNextPage
0058A150    lua_ItemTextNextPage
0058A110    lua_ItemTextPrevPage
0054D990    lua_JoinBattlefield
00557660    lua_JoinLFG
0050DAC0    lua_JoinPermanentChannel
0050DAA0    lua_JoinTemporaryChannel
005FBF80    lua_JumpOrAscendStart
00551D60    lua_KBArticle_BeginLoading
00551DD0    lua_KBArticle_GetData
00551DA0    lua_KBArticle_IsLoaded
00552580    lua_KBQuery_BeginLoading
00551BC0    lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount
00551C00    lua_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData
00551D10    lua_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount
00551B90    lua_KBQuery_IsLoaded
00551720    lua_KBSetup_BeginLoading
005519F0    lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount
00551A30    lua_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData
005518C0    lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount
00551900    lua_KBSetup_GetCategoryData
00551790    lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount
005517D0    lua_KBSetup_GetLanguageData
005523A0    lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount
00552440    lua_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData
00551B40    lua_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount
00551760    lua_KBSetup_IsLoaded
00551FB0    lua_KBSystem_GetMOTD
00551FF0    lua_KBSystem_GetServerNotice
00551FD0    lua_KBSystem_GetServerStatus
005E7700    lua_KeyRingButtonIDToInvSlotID
004DC720    lua_LaunchAddOnURL
004DC1C0    lua_LaunchURL
005C6A10    lua_LearnPreviewTalents
005C80E0    lua_LearnTalent
0054C250    lua_LeaveBattlefield
005096D0    lua_LeaveChannelByName
00554160    lua_LeaveLFG
0052D990    lua_LeaveParty
00556BC0    lua_LFGTeleport
004FE630    lua_ListChannelByName
0050DAE0    lua_ListChannels
00528920    lua_LoadAddOn
00564070    lua_LoadBindings
004FBD00    lua_LoggingChat
004FBD20    lua_LoggingCombat
00510430    lua_Logout
00589520    lua_LootSlot
00588810    lua_LootSlotIsCoin
00588750    lua_LootSlotIsItem
005C5550    lua_MakeMinigameMove
004DC430    lua_MatrixCommit
004DC3A0    lua_MatrixEntered
004DC420    lua_MatrixRevert
005FCC10    lua_MouselookStart
005FC890    lua_MouselookStop
005FC780    lua_MoveAndSteerStart
005FC830    lua_MoveAndSteerStop
005FC290    lua_MoveBackwardStart
005FC2E0    lua_MoveBackwardStop
005FC200    lua_MoveForwardStart
005FC250    lua_MoveForwardStop
005FF210    lua_MoveViewDownStart
005FF230    lua_MoveViewDownStop
005FF080    lua_MoveViewInStart
005FF0A0    lua_MoveViewInStop
005FF170    lua_MoveViewLeftStart
005FF190    lua_MoveViewLeftStop
005FF0D0    lua_MoveViewOutStart
005FF0F0    lua_MoveViewOutStop
005FF120    lua_MoveViewRightStart
005FF140    lua_MoveViewRightStop
005FF1C0    lua_MoveViewUpStart
005FF1E0    lua_MoveViewUpStop
005AD080    lua_NewGMTicket
00604CE0    lua_NextView
0051CBA0    lua_NoPlayTime
00522870    lua_NotifyInspect
00522F90    lua_NotWhileDeadError
00590710    lua_NumTaxiNodes
005CF220    lua_OfferPetition
005EAC10    lua_OffhandHasWeapon
005BD7E0    lua_OpenCalendar
005166F0    lua_OpeningCinematic
00595040    lua_OpenTrainer
004E0CD0    lua_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex
004E0CA0    lua_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex
004E1B70    lua_PaidChange_GetName
0051CB30    lua_PartialPlayTime
0055A0C0    lua_PartyLFGStartBackfill
004DC550    lua_PatchDownloadApply
004DC540    lua_PatchDownloadCancel
004DDA90    lua_PatchDownloadProgress
005D5650    lua_PetAbandon
005D5520    lua_PetAggressiveMode
005D55B0    lua_PetAttack
005D3780    lua_PetCanBeAbandoned
005D3820    lua_PetCanBeDismissed
005D38C0    lua_PetCanBeRenamed
005D54F0    lua_PetDefensiveMode
005D5660    lua_PetDismiss
005D5580    lua_PetFollow
005D3720    lua_PetHasActionBar
005D54C0    lua_PetPassiveMode
005D5670    lua_PetRename
005D5640    lua_PetStopAttack
005D5550    lua_PetWait
005AC090    lua_PickupAction
005EA840    lua_PickupBagFromSlot
0053C310    lua_PickupCompanion
005D7FF0    lua_PickupContainerItem
005AF2C0    lua_PickupEquipmentSet
005AF250    lua_PickupEquipmentSetByName
005A6200    lua_PickupGuildBankItem
005A4330    lua_PickupGuildBankMoney
005EA5F0    lua_PickupInventoryItem
00522FB0    lua_PickupItem
005674F0    lua_PickupMacro
005853A0    lua_PickupMerchantItem
005D65C0    lua_PickupPetAction
00522980    lua_PickupPlayerMoney
00541200    lua_PickupSpell
005A0FE0    lua_PickupStablePet
00586810    lua_PickupTradeMoney
004DC2D0    lua_PINEntered
005AB840    lua_PlaceAction
0059DA40    lua_PlaceAuctionBid
005B75A0    lua_PlaceGlyphInSocket
004DC150    lua_PlayCreditsMusic
005761F0    lua_PlayDance
0060D8F0    lua_PlayerCanTeleport
00612E20    lua_PlayerIsPVPInactive
004DC0C0    lua_PlayGlueAmbience
004DC070    lua_PlayGlueMusic
00985950    lua_PlayMusic
009858B0    lua_PlaySound
009859B0    lua_PlaySoundFile
005432C0    lua_PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
005430A0    lua_PositionWorldMapArrowFrame
00604D10    lua_PrevView
00546E80    lua_ProcessMapClick
005DF8A0    lua_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions
00573EF0    lua_PromoteToAssistant
00573E10    lua_PromoteToLeader
0057BBC0    lua_PurchaseSlot
005EA7F0    lua_PutItemInBackpack
005EA780    lua_PutItemInBag
0059BCF0    lua_QueryAuctionItems
005A6D50    lua_QueryGuildBankLog
005A5CE0    lua_QueryGuildBankTab
005A7110    lua_QueryGuildBankText
005CC470    lua_QueryGuildEventLog
005B1BB0    lua_QueryQuestsCompleted
0058C3A0    lua_QuestChooseRewardError
0058C3E0    lua_QuestFlagsPVP
0058C430    lua_QuestGetAutoAccept
0058C4D0    lua_QuestIsDaily
0058C510    lua_QuestIsWeekly
005E4ED0    lua_QuestLogPushQuest
005E63D0    lua_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests
005E0590    lua_QuestPOIGetIconInfo
005DFA80    lua_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex
005E5750    lua_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex
005E5740    lua_QuestPOIUpdateIcons
00510450    lua_Quit
004DC050    lua_QuitGame
004DC060    lua_QuitGameAndRunLauncher
004E1B60    lua_RandomizeCharCustomization
00516610    lua_RandomRoll
004DE390    lua_ReadyForAccountDataTimes
004DE4C0    lua_RealmListDialogCancelled
004DE450    lua_RealmListUpdateRate
0055D280    lua_RefreshLFGList
0050FF30    lua_RegisterCVar
0052B470    lua_RegisterForSave
0052B4E0    lua_RegisterForSavePerCharacter
005AC320    lua_RegisterStaticConstants
00554600    lua_RejectProposal
005222E0    lua_ReloadUI
004FF0D0    lua_RemoveChatWindowChannel
004FC250    lua_RemoveChatWindowMessages
006B7BD0    lua_RemoveFriend
005B7660    lua_RemoveGlyphFromSocket
005DF700    lua_RemoveQuestWatch
005CE4D0    lua_RemoveSkillUp
005B48D0    lua_RemoveTrackedAchievement
004E3410    lua_RenameCharacter
005AF910    lua_RenameEquipmentSet
005CF450    lua_RenamePetition
00585C90    lua_RepairAllItems
005167A0    lua_ReplaceEnchant
00510B80    lua_ReplaceTradeEnchant
0051AA90    lua_RepopMe
00510930    lua_ReportBug
00612D50    lua_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK
00510980    lua_ReportSuggestion
0054DCB0    lua_RequestBattlefieldPositions
0054DCA0    lua_RequestBattlefieldScoreData
0054E6D0    lua_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo
005EAC90    lua_RequestInspectHonorData
00556A50    lua_RequestLFDPartyLockInfo
005569D0    lua_RequestLFDPlayerLockInfo
00500BE0    lua_RequestRaidInfo
004DE430    lua_RequestRealmList
004DE2E0    lua_RequestRealmSplitInfo
00515880    lua_RequestTimePlayed
004DCAD0    lua_ResetAddOns
004E2460    lua_ResetCharCustomize
004FED10    lua_ResetChatColors
00501F00    lua_ResetChatWindows
00511830    lua_ResetCPUUsage
00510920    lua_ResetCursor
00511A40    lua_ResetDisabledAddOns
005C7200    lua_ResetGroupPreviewTalentPoints
00515630    lua_ResetInstances
005C7130    lua_ResetPreviewTalentPoints
00530830    lua_ResetTutorials
00604C80    lua_ResetView
00613ED0    lua_RespondInstanceLock
0056F410    lua_RespondMailLockSendItem
004DD400    lua_RestartGx
00510DD0    lua_RestoreVideoEffectsDefaults
00510DC0    lua_RestoreVideoResolutionDefaults
004DD420    lua_RestoreVideoStereoDefaults
00515950    lua_ResurrectGetOfferer
005159C0    lua_ResurrectHasSickness
00515A00    lua_ResurrectHasTimer
0051B800    lua_RetrieveCorpse
0056F000    lua_ReturnInboxItem
00588D60    lua_RollOnLoot
0055FAD0    lua_RunBinding
00566E80    lua_RunMacro
00566400    lua_RunMacroText
004DD490    lua_RunScript
00510B30    lua_RunScript_0
004DCAC0    lua_SaveAddOns
005640C0    lua_SaveBindings
005AF9C0    lua_SaveEquipmentSet
005FF260    lua_SaveView
004DCDF0    lua_ScanDLLContinueAnyway
004DCCF0    lua_ScanDLLStart
004DD840    lua_ScanningAccepted
004DC520    lua_Screenshot
005150E0    lua_Screenshot_0
00553C30    lua_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults
005529A0    lua_SearchLFGGetJoinedID
00553BA0    lua_SearchLFGGetNumResults
00556280    lua_SearchLFGGetPartyResults
00555FD0    lua_SearchLFGGetResults
00559400    lua_SearchLFGJoin
005594E0    lua_SearchLFGLeave
0055D2B0    lua_SearchLFGSort
00564AE0    lua_SecureCmdOptionParse
0058D540    lua_SelectActiveQuest
0058D4D0    lua_SelectAvailableQuest
004E4580    lua_SelectCharacter
0058B670    lua_SelectGossipActiveQuest
0058B600    lua_SelectGossipAvailableQuest
0058B590    lua_SelectGossipOption
0056E310    lua_SelectPackage
005E02F0    lua_SelectQuestLogEntry
0056E0E0    lua_SelectStationery
005DA900    lua_SelectTradeSkill
005943A0    lua_SelectTrainerService
00500560    lua_SendAddonMessage
0050D170    lua_SendChatMessage
00570910    lua_SendMail
0050D8A0    lua_SendSystemMessage
006B6B50    lua_SendWho
005DF0D0    lua_SetAbandonQuest
005B1AB0    lua_SetAchievementComparisonUnit
005A8290    lua_SetActionBarToggles
005C5E70    lua_SetActiveTalentGroup
00500AE0    lua_SetActiveVoiceChannel
007DB280    lua_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID
004DCB20    lua_SetAddonVersionCheck
0051D600    lua_SetAllowLowLevelRaid
005A3370    lua_SetArenaTeamRosterSelection
005A35E0    lua_SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
0059B0B0    lua_SetAuctionsTabShowing
005D7180    lua_SetBagPortraitTexture
00510390    lua_SetBaseMip
0054C120    lua_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction
00563520    lua_SetBinding
00563940    lua_SetBindingClick
00563700    lua_SetBindingItem
00563820    lua_SetBindingMacro
005635E0    lua_SetBindingSpell
004FE810    lua_SetChannelOwner
004FE720    lua_SetChannelPassword
004FFC30    lua_SetChannelWatch
004E0C10    lua_SetCharacterCreateFacing
004E3030    lua_SetCharacterSelectFacing
004E0620    lua_SetCharCustomizeBackground
004E05B0    lua_SetCharCustomizeFrame
004E44E0    lua_SetCharSelectBackground
004E2F60    lua_SetCharSelectModelFrame
004FEDC0    lua_SetChatColorNameByClass
004FC5B0    lua_SetChatWindowAlpha
004FC470    lua_SetChatWindowColor
004FC760    lua_SetChatWindowDocked
004FC660    lua_SetChatWindowLocked
004FC330    lua_SetChatWindowName
004FC9A0    lua_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions
004FC890    lua_SetChatWindowSavedPosition
004FC810    lua_SetChatWindowShown
004FC3D0    lua_SetChatWindowSize
004FC6E0    lua_SetChatWindowUninteractable
004DD3B0    lua_SetClearConfigData
0050F990    lua_SetConsoleKey
005B0A20    lua_SetCurrencyBackpack
005B09B0    lua_SetCurrencyUnused
005A43C0    lua_SetCurrentGuildBankTab
004DC000    lua_SetCurrentScreen
00522E30    lua_SetCurrentTitle
005104A0    lua_SetCursor
004DCE70    lua_SetCVar
00514C10    lua_SetCVar_0
00526050    lua_SetDungeonDifficulty
00547B80    lua_SetDungeonMapLevel
00510DE0    lua_SetEuropeanNumbers
005D1EE0    lua_SetFactionActive
005D1E50    lua_SetFactionInactive
00510230    lua_SetFarclip
006B7C90    lua_SetFriendNotes
004DD2B0    lua_SetGameAccount
0054EA90    lua_SetGamma
005A6A00    lua_SetGuildBankTabInfo
005CB470    lua_SetGuildBankTabPermissions
005CB760    lua_SetGuildBankTabWithdraw
005A7180    lua_SetGuildBankText
005CB6A0    lua_SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
005CB820    lua_SetGuildInfoText
005CAF40    lua_SetGuildRosterSelection
005CA1B0    lua_SetGuildRosterShowOffline
005EA9B0    lua_SetInventoryPortraitTexture
0050F8F0    lua_SetLayoutMode
00554A50    lua_SetLFGBootVote
00553F50    lua_SetLFGComment
00559F50    lua_SetLFGDungeon
00556B60    lua_SetLFGDungeonEnabled
00556AD0    lua_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed
00553D60    lua_SetLFGRoles
0052DC20    lua_SetLootMethod
00588F00    lua_SetLootPortrait
0052DE60    lua_SetLootThreshold
005670D0    lua_SetMacroItem
00567320    lua_SetMacroSpell
00546C50    lua_SetMapByID
00547C10    lua_SetMapToCurrentZone
005469E0    lua_SetMapZoom
0055FB90    lua_SetModifiedClick
005FD550    lua_SetMouselookOverrideBinding
005AB8A0    lua_SetMultiCastSpell
0054F980    lua_SetMultisampleFormat
0052FDD0    lua_SetNextBarberShopStyle
0052CF00    lua_SetOptOutOfLoot
00563A90    lua_SetOverrideBinding
00563F10    lua_SetOverrideBindingClick
00563CB0    lua_SetOverrideBindingItem
00563DE0    lua_SetOverrideBindingMacro
00563B80    lua_SetOverrideBindingSpell
0052E1B0    lua_SetPartyAssignment
005A1530    lua_SetPetStablePaperdoll
005DFB00    lua_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance
005DFB40    lua_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance
006113E0    lua_SetPortraitTexture
00516970    lua_SetPortraitToTexture
004DF3A0    lua_SetPreferredInfo
005168B0    lua_SetPVP
005261A0    lua_SetRaidDifficulty
00572BC0    lua_SetRaidRosterSelection
00573B50    lua_SetRaidSubgroup
00574AB0    lua_SetRaidTarget
004DE250    lua_SetRealmSplitState
004DBF80    lua_SetSavedAccountList
004DBEC0    lua_SetSavedAccountName
0050DC10    lua_SetSavedInstanceExtend
0054F570    lua_SetScreenResolution
0059C830    lua_SetSelectedAuctionItem
0054BB40    lua_SetSelectedBattlefield
004E1AC0    lua_SetSelectedClass
00504E50    lua_SetSelectedDisplayChannel
005D07B0    lua_SetSelectedFaction
006B4400    lua_SetSelectedFriend
006B48A0    lua_SetSelectedIgnore
006B4950    lua_SetSelectedMute
004E2470    lua_SetSelectedRace
004E1A60    lua_SetSelectedSex
005CD860    lua_SetSelectedSkill
0056D610    lua_SetSendMailCOD
005706C0    lua_SetSendMailMoney
0056D570    lua_SetSendMailShowing
00517B50    lua_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode
00590D10    lua_SetTaxiMap
0054EB40    lua_SetTerrainMip
005102E0    lua_SetTexLodBias
0057F380    lua_SetTracking
00586870    lua_SetTradeMoney
005DD230    lua_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
005DD090    lua_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
005DD070    lua_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
005DD0F0    lua_SetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
00595EC0    lua_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00596010    lua_SetTrainerSkillLineFilter
00517C20    lua_SetUIVisibility
0054ED80    lua_SetupFullscreenScale
004DBF30    lua_SetUsesToken
005D1420    lua_SetWatchedFactionIndex
005101D0    lua_SetWaterDetail
006B3430    lua_SetWhoToUI
006039B0    lua_SetView
005DFBA0    lua_ShiftQuestWatches
00585890    lua_ShowBuybackSellCursor
004DCF30    lua_ShowChangedOptionWarnings
0051C100    lua_ShowCloak
005D8BD0    lua_ShowContainerSellCursor
004DD880    lua_ShowContestNotice
004DDB90    lua_ShowCursor
004DD700    lua_ShowEULANotice
006B44F0    lua_ShowFriends
0051C0B0    lua_ShowHelm
0051C040    lua_ShowingCloak
0051BFD0    lua_ShowingHelm
005EA930    lua_ShowInventorySellCursor
005856D0    lua_ShowMerchantSellCursor
00543540    lua_ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
00584A60    lua_ShowRepairCursor
004DD800    lua_ShowScanningNotice
004DD780    lua_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice
004DD680    lua_ShowTOSNotice
005434E0    lua_ShowWorldMapArrowFrame
005CF140    lua_SignPetition
0052D9C0    lua_SilenceMember
0051B1D0    lua_SitStandOrDescendStart
005D8B10    lua_SocketContainerItem
005EA6A0    lua_SocketInventoryItem
005A3490    lua_SortArenaTeamRoster
0059CAB0    lua_SortAuctionApplySort
0059AE70    lua_SortAuctionClearSort
0059DD00    lua_SortAuctionItems
0059AF10    lua_SortAuctionSetSort
0054DE00    lua_SortBattlefieldScoreData
0054C9F0    lua_SortBGList
005CB000    lua_SortGuildRoster
005E64B0    lua_SortQuestWatches
004DF420    lua_SortRealms
006B4EB0    lua_SortWho
00985A50    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
00985A20    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
00985AE0    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
00985B10    lua_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
00985BE0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
00985BB0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
00985C70    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
00985CA0    lua_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
00985D30    lua_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem
007FDD60    lua_SpellCanTargetGlyph
007FDD10    lua_SpellCanTargetItem
00804190    lua_SpellCanTargetUnit
00541AF0    lua_SpellHasRange
007FDCD0    lua_SpellIsTargeting
00809EA0    lua_SpellStopCasting
00809E30    lua_SpellStopTargeting
008007E0    lua_SpellTargetItem
0080DC00    lua_SpellTargetUnit
005D84F0    lua_SplitContainerItem
005A6600    lua_SplitGuildBankItem
005A19C0    lua_StablePet
00523090    lua_StartAttack
0059F990    lua_StartAuction
005CF950    lua_StartDuel
004DC500    lua_StatusDialogClick
004DD380    lua_StopAllSFX
0051D0B0    lua_StopAttack
00524980    lua_StopCinematic
004DC130    lua_StopGlueAmbience
004DC1A0    lua_StopGlueMusic
00564B90    lua_StopMacro
00985A10    lua_StopMusic
005DA2E0    lua_StopTradeSkillRepeat
005FC440    lua_StrafeLeftStart
005FC490    lua_StrafeLeftStop
005FC4D0    lua_StrafeRightStart
005FC520    lua_StrafeRightStop
00510410    lua_Stuck
00523260    lua_SummonFriend
0053E7E0    lua_SummonRandomCritter
004DCCC0    lua_SurveyNotificationDone
00573C90    lua_SwapRaidSubgroup
005711C0    lua_TakeInboxItem
0056EDF0    lua_TakeInboxMoney
0056EEF0    lua_TakeInboxTextItem
00591680    lua_TakeTaxiNode
00525C30    lua_TargetDirectionEnemy
00515560    lua_TargetDirectionFinished
00525CD0    lua_TargetDirectionFriend
00525DF0    lua_TargetLastEnemy
00525E50    lua_TargetLastFriend
00525D70    lua_TargetLastTarget
00525A90    lua_TargetNearest
00525AD0    lua_TargetNearestEnemy
00525B10    lua_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer
00525B50    lua_TargetNearestFriend
00525B90    lua_TargetNearestFriendPlayer
00525BD0    lua_TargetNearestPartyMember
00525C00    lua_TargetNearestRaidMember
005262E0    lua_TargetTotem
00525A30    lua_TargetUnit
00591080    lua_TaxiGetDestX
00591120    lua_TaxiGetDestY
00590F40    lua_TaxiGetSrcX
00590FE0    lua_TaxiGetSrcY
005915E0    lua_TaxiNodeCost
00590ED0    lua_TaxiNodeGetType
00590D60    lua_TaxiNodeName
00590E00    lua_TaxiNodePosition
00591E60    lua_TaxiNodeSetCurrent
004DD7C0    lua_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted
005FC190    lua_ToggleAutoRun
005D66F0    lua_TogglePetAutocast
00516840    lua_TogglePVP
005FAAE0    lua_ToggleRun
0051A6B0    lua_ToggleSheath
005410E0    lua_ToggleSpellAutocast
004DC4D0    lua_TokenEntered
004DD6C0    lua_TOSAccepted
005DD3E0    lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable
005DD420    lua_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps
005308D0    lua_TriggerTutorial
005A26D0    lua_TurnInArenaPetition
0059A1C0    lua_TurnInGuildCharter
005A2600    lua_TurnInPetition
005FC320    lua_TurnLeftStart
005FC360    lua_TurnLeftStop
005FC610    lua_TurnOrActionStart
005FC680    lua_TurnOrActionStop
005FC3B0    lua_TurnRightStart
005FC3F0    lua_TurnRightStop
0051A7A0    lua_UninviteUnit
0060F860    lua_UnitAffectingCombat
00610EC0    lua_UnitArmor
00610450    lua_UnitAttackBothHands
00610B60    lua_UnitAttackPower
00610A00    lua_UnitAttackSpeed
00614D40    lua_UnitAura
00614CA0    lua_UnitBuff
0060D690    lua_UnitCanAssist
0060D730    lua_UnitCanAttack
0060D530    lua_UnitCanCooperate
00611DF0    lua_UnitCastingInfo
00612090    lua_UnitChannelInfo
00610FB0    lua_UnitCharacterPoints
0060FEC0    lua_UnitClass
00610040    lua_UnitClassBase
0060D970    lua_UnitClassification
00613570    lua_UnitControllingVehicle
00611820    lua_UnitCreatureFamily
00611780    lua_UnitCreatureType
00610860    lua_UnitDamage
00614CF0    lua_UnitDebuff
00610DE0    lua_UnitDefense
00613B40    lua_UnitDetailedThreatSituation
0060C2A0    lua_UnitExists
0060D0A0    lua_UnitFactionGroup
0060C810    lua_UnitGroupRolesAssigned
0060E630    lua_UnitGUID
00555840    lua_UnitHasLFGDeserter
00555760    lua_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown
00611330    lua_UnitHasRelicSlot
00613740    lua_UnitHasVehicleUI
0060EB60    lua_UnitHealth
0060EC60    lua_UnitHealthMax
0060CAA0    lua_UnitInBattleground
0060C920    lua_UnitInParty
0060CA20    lua_UnitInRaid
00612F10    lua_UnitInRange
006133D0    lua_UnitInVehicle
00613700    lua_UnitInVehicleControlSeat
0060CC30    lua_UnitIsAFK
0060D7D0    lua_UnitIsCharmed
0060F790    lua_UnitIsConnected
00613C90    lua_UnitIsControlling
0060C6F0    lua_UnitIsCorpse
0060F480    lua_UnitIsDead
0060F680    lua_UnitIsDeadOrGhost
0060CD50    lua_UnitIsDND
0060D330    lua_UnitIsEnemy
0060F3D0    lua_UnitIsFeignDeath
0060D3D0    lua_UnitIsFriend
0060F580    lua_UnitIsGhost
0060C550    lua_UnitIsInMyGuild
0060C770    lua_UnitIsPartyLeader
0060C4B0    lua_UnitIsPlayer
0060D860    lua_UnitIsPossessed
0060CE20    lua_UnitIsPVP
0060CFB0    lua_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll
0060CF20    lua_UnitIsPVPSanctuary
0060C8A0    lua_UnitIsRaidOfficer
00612670    lua_UnitIsSameServer
004FCCF0    lua_UnitIsSilenced
007DF0B0    lua_UnitIsTalking
00611130    lua_UnitIsTapped
00611230    lua_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList
006111B0    lua_UnitIsTappedByPlayer
006112B0    lua_UnitIsTrivial
0060C3D0    lua_UnitIsUnit
0060C350    lua_UnitIsVisible
0060F9E0    lua_UnitLevel
0060E740    lua_UnitName
0060F350    lua_UnitOnTaxi
0060CBA0    lua_UnitPlayerControlled
0060C9A0    lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty
0060CB20    lua_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid
0060ED40    lua_UnitPower
0060EF40    lua_UnitPowerMax
0060F100    lua_UnitPowerType
0060E9A0    lua_UnitPVPName
00611C40    lua_UnitPVPRank
0060FD40    lua_UnitRace
006107D0    lua_UnitRangedAttack
00610CA0    lua_UnitRangedAttackPower
00610550    lua_UnitRangedDamage
0060D280    lua_UnitReaction
006101A0    lua_UnitResistance
0060DA00    lua_UnitSelectionColor
0060F8E0    lua_UnitSex
00610300    lua_UnitStat
006139B0    lua_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat
00613780    lua_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI
00613A60    lua_UnitThreatSituation
006134A0    lua_UnitUsingVehicle
00613830    lua_UnitVehicleSeatCount
006138C0    lua_UnitVehicleSeatInfo
006137D0    lua_UnitVehicleSkin
0060EA60    lua_UnitXP
0060EAE0    lua_UnitXPMax
0052DAF0    lua_UnSilenceMember
005A1AC0    lua_UnstablePet
00511640    lua_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage
00511510    lua_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage
004E24E0    lua_UpdateCustomizationBackground
004DFC90    lua_UpdateCustomizationScene
005AD0F0    lua_UpdateGMTicket
005EAC00    lua_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus
00545110    lua_UpdateMapHighlight
004E2FD0    lua_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene
0053DD10    lua_UpdateSpells
00545FE0    lua_UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames
00511F90    lua_UploadSettings
005AC000    lua_UseAction
005D8650    lua_UseContainerItem
005AF380    lua_UseEquipmentSet
005EA630    lua_UseInventoryItem
0051CD00    lua_UseItemByName
005E5640    lua_UseQuestLogSpecialItem
0051ADD0    lua_UseSoulstone
005FB7D0    lua_VehicleAimDecrement
005FC920    lua_VehicleAimDownStart
005FC5C0    lua_VehicleAimDownStop
005F9E10    lua_VehicleAimGetAngle
005F9E60    lua_VehicleAimGetNormAngle
005F9550    lua_VehicleAimGetNormPower
005FB770    lua_VehicleAimIncrement
005FB820    lua_VehicleAimRequestAngle
005FB8C0    lua_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle
005F9F10    lua_VehicleAimSetNormPower
005FC8E0    lua_VehicleAimUpStart
005FC570    lua_VehicleAimUpStop
006018A0    lua_VehicleCameraZoomIn
006018B0    lua_VehicleCameraZoomOut
005FB660    lua_VehicleExit
005FB720    lua_VehicleNextSeat
005FB6D0    lua_VehiclePrevSeat
005A5EF0    lua_WithdrawGuildBankMoney
00985E90    lua_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback
00985E60    lua_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel
00985E30    lua_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound
00985E00    lua_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound
00985DE0    lua_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound
00985D60    lua_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound
00985EF0    lua_VoiceChat_StartCapture
00985D50    lua_VoiceChat_StopCapture
00985DF0    lua_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound
00985DD0    lua_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound
007DAC40    lua_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices
007DAB80    lua_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices
007DAFE0    lua_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice
007DAF90    lua_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice
007DC910    lua_VoiceIsDisabledByClient
00511D20    lua_VoicePushToTalkStop
007DAE40    lua_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice
007DACF0    lua_VoiceSelectOutputDevice
00546A90    lua_ZoomOut
```

Packet Handlers


```
0059FF40    Packet_PACKET_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
0054B3F0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_POSITIONS
00801DB0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_CHANNEL_UPDATE
005A4800    Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_BANK_LOG_QUERY
005A4AB0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_BANK_MONEY_WITHDRAWN
005CA6A0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_QUERY
005CB9F0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_PERMISSIONS
005E7B00    Packet_PACKET_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
005E7A50    Packet_PACKET_MSG_INSPECT_HONOR_STATS
005A11A0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_LIST_STABLED_PETS
00741B00    Packet_PACKET_MSG_MOVE_SET_PITCH_RATE
0071CA50    Packet_PACKET_MSG_MOVE_TIME_SKIPPED
00741B60    Packet_PACKET_MSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK
005725C0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_NOTIFY_PARTY_SQUELCH
006DEEF0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_PETITION_RENAME
0054D280    Packet_PACKET_MSG_PVP_LOG_DATA
005A4AE0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_QUERY_GUILD_BANK_TEXT
0056DAF0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
00574D50    Packet_PACKET_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK
005744F0    Packet_PACKET_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM
006D9230    Packet_PACKET_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
006CC560    Packet_PACKET_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
006B94C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACCOUNT_DATA_TIMES
005B3610    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_DELETED
005B3020    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED
006D8750    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACTION_BUTTONS
00716B10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AI_REACTION
005B32F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ALL_ACHIEVEMENT_DATA
006CCE90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
0054B5E0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE
006CCB20    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
006CC980    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
006CC910    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
00635480    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_QUERY_RESPONSE
005A3E10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER
005A2D50    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
0059ECD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_RESULT
005A0480    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
0059FFB0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
0059E880    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES
0059E160    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_RESULT
0059E480    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_LIST_RESULT
005A0790    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_NOTIFICATION
005A0AC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
007300A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE
006CD0E0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
0052E5B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BARBER_SHOP_RESULT
0054E390    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST
0054B750    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING
005499C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED
005498C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED
0054B610    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE
0054B7A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE
0054B680    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE
0054B7F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE
0054AE40    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
0054B510    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_LEFT
005C3FE0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING
006CD380    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CALENDAR_COMMAND_RESULT
0072D130    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT
00809AF0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CAST_FAILED
00505DC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
004FB540    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
0050E120    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHANNEL_NOTIFY
004D9190    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHAR_CUSTOMIZE
004D92D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHAR_FACTION_CHANGE
004DA090    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHAR_RENAME
006354D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHEAT_DUMP_ITEMS_DEBUG_ONLY_RESPONSE
006B9670    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHECK_FOR_BOTS
00756800    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CLEAR_TARGET
0072D0B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CLIENT_CONTROL_UPDATE
0056BF30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_MAP_INFO
0056B280    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_INFO
0056B8A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_STATE_CHANGED
006B8700    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
00804110    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COOLDOWN_CHEAT
006352A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CREATURE_QUERY_RESPONSE
005B36F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CRITERIA_DELETED
005B3160    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CRITERIA_UPDATE
006D01B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
006D3F10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DAMAGE_CALC_LOG
00402100    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DAMAGE_TAKEN_OBSOLETE
00635AB0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DANCE_QUERY_RESPONSE
0050C850    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DEFENSE_MESSAGE
00753730    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DESTRUCTIBLE_BUILDING_DAMAGE
00741A40    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DISMOUNT
00750EA0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DISPEL_FAILED
005CFA90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
005CFA50    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
005CFCD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
005CFB20    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
00572610    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
006CFE70    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EMOTE
0052F9B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ENABLE_BARBER_SHOP
00751050    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ENCHANTMENTLOG
005AF490    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_LIST
005AF6C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_SAVED
005AF710    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_USE_RESULT
00501C70    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
00716940    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC
00716CD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FORCE_DISPLAY_UPDATE
006B86B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
0070BE90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_CUSTOM_ANIM
0070BEF0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_DESPAWN_ANIM
0070BE30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
006351B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_QUERY_RESPONSE
007FD900    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_RESET_STATE
005EDDD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_SPAWN_ANIM_OBSOLETE
007E2840    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMESPEED_SET
007E2B40    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMETIME_SET
007E29C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMETIME_UPDATE
0050EBC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
005AD240    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GM_TICKET_STATUS_UPDATE
0058A840    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
0058B1B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
0058A870    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
006CBD10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
006CBD40    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_DECLINE
006DF1A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_INVITE
0054B1C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_JOINED_BATTLEGROUND
006D8870    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_LIST
006CBD70    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_SET_LEADER
005A7250    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_BANK_LIST
006CC590    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT
006D92D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_EVENT
006CC440    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_INFO
006CC3B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_INVITE
006359E0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RESPONSE
005CC5D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_ROSTER
00716D20    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_HEALTH_UPDATE
006DF050    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INITIAL_SPELLS
005D2E30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
006CE070    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSPECT
006CE0C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSPECT_TALENT
0050CCD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET
0050CDA0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET_FAILED
0052BB10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
006354F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INVALIDATE_DANCE
00635400    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INVALIDATE_PLAYER
00807060    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_COOLDOWN
006351D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
006351F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_QUERY_MULTIPLE_RESPONSE
006DEFA0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_REFUND_RESULT
00635190    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
004D9500    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_KICK_REASON
005758A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
006E7D60    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LEARNED_SPELL
0055BDC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE
0050C720    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
007E28E0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOGIN_SETTIMESPEED
00403DE0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOGIN_VERIFY_WORLD
0071CAB0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOOT_LIST
00571C50    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
0056DBC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_COMPLETE
006D84F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_SETQUEUE
0050EBA0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MESSAGECHAT
005C5690    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
005C54D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MINIGAME_STATE
007324B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MIRRORIMAGE_DATA
0073F590    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MONSTER_MOVE_TRANSPORT
00551660    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MOTD
0071CB30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
00732450    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK
006357D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
00403D10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NEW_WORLD
00401280    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
00576730    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NOTIFY_DANCE
00635210    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NPC_TEXT_UPDATE
005CEA00    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
00800510    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ON_CANCEL_EXPECTED_RIDE_VEHICLE_AURA
006CBEC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PARTY_COMMAND_RESULT
006CF9B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS_FULL
00750C90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PARTYKILLLOG
007531F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PERIODICAURALOG
005D4DA0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
00716B90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
00806C30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_CAST_FAILED
00716C00    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_DISMISS_SOUND
005D6550    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_GUIDS
005D3630    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_MODE
006352C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
005D4C30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_REMOVED_SPELL
005D6B90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_SPELLS
00802090    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_TAME_FAILURE
005D36A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
00635390    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PETITION_QUERY_RESPONSE
00575AB0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
00800610    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_IMPACT
008006C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_VISUAL
006CD270    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
00401390    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
0052C460    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE
006CDF00    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
00716DB0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYER_VEHICLE_DATA
007236C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_POWER_UPDATE
00716D80    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PRE_RESURRECT
00750D40    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PROCRESIST
005B5190    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUERY_QUESTS_COMPLETED_RESPONSE
005E08A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUERY_TIME_RESPONSE
006CBC50    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
00635230    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUEST_QUERY_RESPONSE
006D7F10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUESTLOG_FULL
006D8030    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_ADD_PVP_KILL
00501030    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_INFO
0050CA80    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
006DBDF0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_READ_ITEM_FAILED
006CC300    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_REAL_GROUP_UPDATE
004D8200    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_REALM_SPLIT
00571A10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
005B34A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RESPOND_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENTS
006DBD00    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RESURRECT_REQUEST
006B32C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RWHOIS
005717B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SEND_MAIL_RESULT
0050B010    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
0050C980    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SERVER_MESSAGE
007E2A50    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SERVERTIME
005D0850    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
005D20A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FACTION_STANDING
005D2050    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE
005D15D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
007FDC60    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_PCT_SPELL_MODIFIER
004DA190    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_PLAYER_DECLINED_NAMES_RESULT
006CDEB0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
006323C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_REST_START_OBSOLETE
00806DD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_COOLDOWN
00806AD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_FAILED_OTHER
00809C70    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_FAILURE
0080FEE0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_GO
00800470    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_UPDATE_CHAIN_TARGETS
006CE2B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLBREAKLOG
006D3750    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLDAMAGESHIELD
006D3DF0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG
006D3C30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG
006CE260    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLINSTAKILLLOG
006D3220    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
006D3090    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
006D3840    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG
006CE3D0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLORDAMAGE_IMMUNE
00741C30    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNSET_FLYING
00741BC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_PITCH_RATE
005A17F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
0073F540    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE
00575850    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
00519A50    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STOP_MIRROR_TIMER
006D8680    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
006E7E00    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SUPERCEDED_SPELL
00504070    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
00734B00    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_THREAT_CLEAR
00737B20    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
00741C90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
006DC010    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TIME_SYNC_REQ
0050C520    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TITLE_EARNED
006E2E90    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TOGGLE_XP_GAIN
007044A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS
00704680    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS_EXTENDED
006D8410    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRAINER_BUY_FAILED
00403910    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRANSFER_ABORTED
00401480    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRANSFER_PENDING
00530920    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TUTORIAL_FLAGS
008005A0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1215
00714AD0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1229
00714B20    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1240
008C8DE0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1276
006B9730    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA
006B8FC0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA_COMPLETE
004FB990    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
004FE100    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_LAST_INSTANCE
0055B770    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_LFG_LIST
00504130    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_USERLIST_ADD
005042F0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_USERLIST_REMOVE
00500380    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_USERLIST_UPDATE
007DA850    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_WARDEN_DATA
006B8720    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_WHO
006B3280    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_WHOIS
00500240    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
006CFEF0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
006CD1B0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
006CCF10    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
006CD210    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
0050C3C0    Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ZONE_UNDER_ATTACK
```

Descriptors (enums)


```
// Version: 3.3.5  Build number: 12340  Build date: Jun 24 2010

/*----------------------------------
WoW Offset Dumper 0.1 - IDC Script
by kynox, updated by namreeb, modified by Nesox

Credits:
bobbysing, Patrick, Dominik, Azorbix
-----------------------------------*/

public enum WoWObjectFields
{
    OBJECT_FIELD_GUID = 0x0,
    OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE = 0x2,
    OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY = 0x3,
    OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X = 0x4,
    OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x5,
    //TOTAL_OBJECT_FIELDS = 0x5
}

public enum WoWItemFields
{
    ITEM_FIELD_OWNER = 0x6,
    ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED = 0x8,
    ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR = 0xA,
    ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR = 0xC,
    ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT = 0xE,
    ITEM_FIELD_DURATION = 0xF,
    ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES = 0x10,
    ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS = 0x15,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_1 = 0x16,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_3 = 0x18,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_1 = 0x19,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_3 = 0x1B,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_1 = 0x1C,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_3 = 0x1E,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_1 = 0x1F,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_3 = 0x21,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_1 = 0x22,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_3 = 0x24,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_1 = 0x25,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_3 = 0x27,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_1 = 0x28,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_3 = 0x2A,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_1 = 0x2B,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_3 = 0x2D,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_1 = 0x2E,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_3 = 0x30,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_1 = 0x31,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_3 = 0x33,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_1 = 0x34,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_3 = 0x36,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_1 = 0x37,
    ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_3 = 0x39,
    ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED = 0x3A,
    ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID = 0x3B,
    ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY = 0x3C,
    ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY = 0x3D,
    ITEM_FIELD_CREATE_PLAYED_TIME = 0x3E,
    ITEM_FIELD_PAD = 0x3F,
    //TOTAL_ITEM_FIELDS = 0x26
}

public enum WoWContainerFields
{
    CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS = 0x6,
    CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD = 0x7,
    CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1 = 0x8,
    //TOTAL_CONTAINER_FIELDS = 0x3
}

public enum WoWGameObjectFields
{
    OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY = 0x6,
    GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID = 0x8,
    GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS = 0x9,
    GAMEOBJECT_PARENTROTATION = 0xA,
    GAMEOBJECT_DYNAMIC = 0xE,
    GAMEOBJECT_FACTION = 0xF,
    GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL = 0x10,
    GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1 = 0x11,
    //TOTAL_GAMEOBJECT_FIELDS = 0x8
}

public enum WoWDynamicObjectFields
{
    DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER = 0x6,
    DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES = 0x8,
    DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID = 0x9,
    DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS = 0xA,
    DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME = 0xB,
    //TOTAL_DYNAMICOBJECT_FIELDS = 0x5
}

public enum WoWCorpseFields
{
    CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER = 0x6,
    CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY = 0x8,
    CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID = 0xA,
    CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM = 0xB,
    CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1 = 0x1E,
    CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2 = 0x1F,
    CORPSE_FIELD_GUILD = 0x20,
    CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS = 0x21,
    CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x22,
    CORPSE_FIELD_PAD = 0x23,
    //TOTAL_CORPSE_FIELDS = 0xA
}

public enum eUnitFields
{
    UNIT_FIELD_CHARM = 0x6,
    UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON = 0x8,
    UNIT_FIELD_CRITTER = 0xA,
    UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY = 0xC,
    UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY = 0xE,
    UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY = 0x10,
    UNIT_FIELD_TARGET = 0x12,
    UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT = 0x14,
    UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL = 0x16,
    UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0 = 0x17,
    UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH = 0x18,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER1 = 0x19,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER2 = 0x1A,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER3 = 0x1B,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER4 = 0x1C,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER5 = 0x1D,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER6 = 0x1E,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER7 = 0x1F,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH = 0x20,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1 = 0x21,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2 = 0x22,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3 = 0x23,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4 = 0x24,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5 = 0x25,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER6 = 0x26,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER7 = 0x27,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_FLAT_MODIFIER = 0x28,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_INTERRUPTED_FLAT_MODIFIER = 0x2F,
    UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL = 0x36,
    UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE = 0x37,
    UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_ID = 0x38,
    UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS = 0x3B,
    UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2 = 0x3C,
    UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE = 0x3D,
    UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME = 0x3E,
    UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME = 0x40,
    UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS = 0x41,
    UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH = 0x42,
    UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID = 0x43,
    UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID = 0x44,
    UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID = 0x45,
    UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE = 0x46,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE = 0x47,
    UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE = 0x48,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE = 0x49,
    UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1 = 0x4A,
    UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER = 0x4B,
    UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP = 0x4C,
    UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE = 0x4D,
    UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP = 0x4E,
    UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x4F,
    UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED = 0x50,
    UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL = 0x51,
    UNIT_NPC_FLAGS = 0x52,
    UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE = 0x53,
    UNIT_FIELD_STAT0 = 0x54,
    UNIT_FIELD_STAT1 = 0x55,
    UNIT_FIELD_STAT2 = 0x56,
    UNIT_FIELD_STAT3 = 0x57,
    UNIT_FIELD_STAT4 = 0x58,
    UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0 = 0x59,
    UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1 = 0x5A,
    UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2 = 0x5B,
    UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3 = 0x5C,
    UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4 = 0x5D,
    UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0 = 0x5E,
    UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1 = 0x5F,
    UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2 = 0x60,
    UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3 = 0x61,
    UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4 = 0x62,
    UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES = 0x63,
    UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE = 0x6A,
    UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE = 0x71,
    UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA = 0x78,
    UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH = 0x79,
    UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2 = 0x7A,
    UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER = 0x7B,
    UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MODS = 0x7C,
    UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER = 0x7D,
    UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 0x7E,
    UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MODS = 0x7F,
    UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER = 0x80,
    UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE = 0x81,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE = 0x82,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER = 0x83,
    UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER = 0x8A,
    UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER = 0x91,
    UNIT_FIELD_HOVERHEIGHT = 0x92,
    UNIT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x93,
    //TOTAL_UNIT_FIELDS = 0x59
}

public enum ePlayerFields
{
    PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER = 0x94,
    PLAYER_FLAGS = 0x96,
    PLAYER_GUILDID = 0x97,
    PLAYER_GUILDRANK = 0x98,
    PLAYER_BYTES = 0x99,
    PLAYER_BYTES_2 = 0x9A,
    PLAYER_BYTES_3 = 0x9B,
    PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM = 0x9C,
    PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP = 0x9D,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1 = 0x9E,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2 = 0x9F,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3 = 0xA0,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4 = 0xA2,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1 = 0xA3,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2 = 0xA4,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3 = 0xA5,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_5 = 0xA7,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1 = 0xA8,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2 = 0xA9,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3 = 0xAA,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_5 = 0xAC,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1 = 0xAD,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2 = 0xAE,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3 = 0xAF,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_5 = 0xB1,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1 = 0xB2,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2 = 0xB3,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3 = 0xB4,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_5 = 0xB6,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1 = 0xB7,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2 = 0xB8,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3 = 0xB9,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_5 = 0xBB,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1 = 0xBC,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2 = 0xBD,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3 = 0xBE,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_5 = 0xC0,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1 = 0xC1,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2 = 0xC2,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3 = 0xC3,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_5 = 0xC5,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1 = 0xC6,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2 = 0xC7,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3 = 0xC8,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_5 = 0xCA,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1 = 0xCB,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2 = 0xCC,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3 = 0xCD,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_5 = 0xCF,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1 = 0xD0,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2 = 0xD1,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3 = 0xD2,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_5 = 0xD4,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1 = 0xD5,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2 = 0xD6,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3 = 0xD7,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_5 = 0xD9,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1 = 0xDA,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2 = 0xDB,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3 = 0xDC,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_5 = 0xDE,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1 = 0xDF,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2 = 0xE0,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3 = 0xE1,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_5 = 0xE3,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1 = 0xE4,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2 = 0xE5,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3 = 0xE6,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_5 = 0xE8,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1 = 0xE9,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2 = 0xEA,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3 = 0xEB,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_5 = 0xED,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1 = 0xEE,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2 = 0xEF,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3 = 0xF0,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_5 = 0xF2,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1 = 0xF3,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2 = 0xF4,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3 = 0xF5,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_5 = 0xF7,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1 = 0xF8,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2 = 0xF9,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3 = 0xFA,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_5 = 0xFC,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1 = 0xFD,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2 = 0xFE,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3 = 0xFF,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_5 = 0x101,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1 = 0x102,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2 = 0x103,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3 = 0x104,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_5 = 0x106,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1 = 0x107,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2 = 0x108,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3 = 0x109,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_5 = 0x10B,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1 = 0x10C,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2 = 0x10D,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3 = 0x10E,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_5 = 0x110,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1 = 0x111,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2 = 0x112,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3 = 0x113,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_5 = 0x115,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1 = 0x116,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2 = 0x117,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3 = 0x118,
    PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_5 = 0x11A,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENTRYID = 0x11B,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENCHANTMENT = 0x11C,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENTRYID = 0x11D,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENCHANTMENT = 0x11E,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENTRYID = 0x11F,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENCHANTMENT = 0x120,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENTRYID = 0x121,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENCHANTMENT = 0x122,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENTRYID = 0x123,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENCHANTMENT = 0x124,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENTRYID = 0x125,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENCHANTMENT = 0x126,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENTRYID = 0x127,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENCHANTMENT = 0x128,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENTRYID = 0x129,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENCHANTMENT = 0x12A,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENTRYID = 0x12B,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENCHANTMENT = 0x12C,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENTRYID = 0x12D,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENCHANTMENT = 0x12E,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENTRYID = 0x12F,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENCHANTMENT = 0x130,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENTRYID = 0x131,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENCHANTMENT = 0x132,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENTRYID = 0x133,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENCHANTMENT = 0x134,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENTRYID = 0x135,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENCHANTMENT = 0x136,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENTRYID = 0x137,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENCHANTMENT = 0x138,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENTRYID = 0x139,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENCHANTMENT = 0x13A,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENTRYID = 0x13B,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENCHANTMENT = 0x13C,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENTRYID = 0x13D,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENCHANTMENT = 0x13E,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENTRYID = 0x13F,
    PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENCHANTMENT = 0x140,
    PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE = 0x141,
    PLAYER_FAKE_INEBRIATION = 0x142,
    PLAYER_FIELD_PAD_0 = 0x143,
    PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD = 0x144,
    PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1 = 0x172,
    PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1 = 0x192,
    PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1 = 0x1CA,
    PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1 = 0x1D8,
    PLAYER_FIELD_KEYRING_SLOT_1 = 0x1F0,
    PLAYER_FIELD_CURRENCYTOKEN_SLOT_1 = 0x230,
    PLAYER_FARSIGHT = 0x270,
    PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES = 0x272,
    PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES1 = 0x274,
    PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES2 = 0x276,
    PLAYER_FIELD_KNOWN_CURRENCIES = 0x278,
    PLAYER_XP = 0x27A,
    PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP = 0x27B,
    PLAYER_SKILL_INFO_1_1 = 0x27C,
    PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS1 = 0x3FC,
    PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS2 = 0x3FD,
    PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES = 0x3FE,
    PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES = 0x3FF,
    PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE = 0x400,
    PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE = 0x401,
    PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE = 0x402,
    PLAYER_EXPERTISE = 0x403,
    PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE = 0x404,
    PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x405,
    PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x406,
    PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x407,
    PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1 = 0x408,
    PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK = 0x40F,
    PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x410,
    PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1 = 0x411,
    PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE = 0x491,
    PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE = 0x492,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS = 0x493,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG = 0x49A,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT = 0x4A1,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS = 0x4A8,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_PCT = 0x4A9,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_PCT = 0x4AA,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE = 0x4AB,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE = 0x4AC,
    PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES = 0x4AD,
    PLAYER_AMMO_ID = 0x4AE,
    PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL = 0x4AF,
    PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS = 0x4B0,
    PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1 = 0x4B1,
    PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1 = 0x4BD,
    PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS = 0x4C9,
    PLAYER_FIELD_TODAY_CONTRIBUTION = 0x4CA,
    PLAYER_FIELD_YESTERDAY_CONTRIBUTION = 0x4CB,
    PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS = 0x4CC,
    PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2 = 0x4CD,
    PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX = 0x4CE,
    PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1 = 0x4CF,
    PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1 = 0x4E8,
    PLAYER_FIELD_HONOR_CURRENCY = 0x4FD,
    PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_CURRENCY = 0x4FE,
    PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL = 0x4FF,
    PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1 = 0x500,
    PLAYER_RUNE_REGEN_1 = 0x519,
    PLAYER_NO_REAGENT_COST_1 = 0x51D,
    PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPH_SLOTS_1 = 0x520,
    PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPHS_1 = 0x526,
    PLAYER_GLYPHS_ENABLED = 0x52C,
    PLAYER_PET_SPELL_POWER = 0x52D,
    //TOTAL_PLAYER_FIELDS = 0xD7
}
```

VFTableIndexes


```
GetBagPtr = 10
GetPosition = 12
GetFacing = 14
GetScale = 15
GetQuestStatus = 22
GetModel = 24
Interact = 44
GetName = 54
```

DBC Shizzle, ty Apoc


```
    public enum ClientDb
    {
        Achievement = 0x000000EB, // 0x00A73888
        Achievement_Criteria = 0x000000EC, // 0x00A738AC
        Achievement_Category = 0x000000ED, // 0x00A738D0
        AnimationData = 0x000000EE, // 0x00A738F4
        AreaGroup = 0x000000EF, // 0x00A73918
        AreaPOI = 0x000000F0, // 0x00A7393C
        AreaTable = 0x000000F1, // 0x00A73960
        AreaTrigger = 0x000000F2, // 0x00A73984
        AttackAnimKits = 0x000000F3, // 0x00A739A8
        AttackAnimTypes = 0x000000F4, // 0x00A739CC
        AuctionHouse = 0x000000F5, // 0x00A739F0
        BankBagSlotPrices = 0x000000F6, // 0x00A73A14
        BannedAddOns = 0x000000F7, // 0x00A73A38
        BarberShopStyle = 0x000000F8, // 0x00A73A5C
        BattlemasterList = 0x000000F9, // 0x00A73A80
        CameraShakes = 0x000000FA, // 0x00A73AA4
        Cfg_Categories = 0x000000FB, // 0x00A73AC8
        Cfg_Configs = 0x000000FC, // 0x00A73AEC
        CharBaseInfo = 0x000000FD, // 0x00A73B10
        CharHairGeosets = 0x000000FE, // 0x00A73B34
        CharSections = 0x000000FF, // 0x00A73B58
        CharStartOutfit = 0x00000100, // 0x00A73B7C
        CharTitles = 0x00000101, // 0x00A73BA0
        CharacterFacialHairStyles = 0x00000102, // 0x00A73BC4
        ChatChannels = 0x00000103, // 0x00A73BE8
        ChatProfanity = 0x00000104, // 0x00A73C0C
        ChrClasses = 0x00000105, // 0x00A73C30
        ChrRaces = 0x00000106, // 0x00A73C54
        CinematicCamera = 0x00000107, // 0x00A73C78
        CinematicSequences = 0x00000108, // 0x00A73C9C
        CreatureDisplayInfo = 0x00000109, // 0x00A73CE4
        CreatureDisplayInfoExtra = 0x0000010A, // 0x00A73CC0
        CreatureFamily = 0x0000010B, // 0x00A73D08
        CreatureModelData = 0x0000010C, // 0x00A73D2C
        CreatureMovementInfo = 0x0000010D, // 0x00A73D50
        CreatureSoundData = 0x0000010E, // 0x00A73D74
        CreatureSpellData = 0x0000010F, // 0x00A73D98
        CreatureType = 0x00000110, // 0x00A73DBC
        CurrencyTypes = 0x00000111, // 0x00A73DE0
        CurrencyCategory = 0x00000112, // 0x00A73E04
        DanceMoves = 0x00000113, // 0x00A73E28
        DeathThudLookups = 0x00000114, // 0x00A73E4C
        DestructibleModelData = 0x00000115, // 0x00A73EB8
        DungeonEncounter = 0x00000116, // 0x00A73EDC
        DungeonMap = 0x00000117, // 0x00A73F00
        DungeonMapChunk = 0x00000118, // 0x00A73F24
        DurabilityCosts = 0x00000119, // 0x00A73F48
        DurabilityQuality = 0x0000011A, // 0x00A73F6C
        Emotes = 0x0000011B, // 0x00A73F90
        EmotesText = 0x0000011C, // 0x00A73FFC
        EmotesTextData = 0x0000011D, // 0x00A73FB4
        EmotesTextSound = 0x0000011E, // 0x00A73FD8
        EnvironmentalDamage = 0x0000011F, // 0x00A74020
        Exhaustion = 0x00000120, // 0x00A74044
        Faction = 0x00000121, // 0x00A7408C
        FactionGroup = 0x00000122, // 0x00A74068
        FactionTemplate = 0x00000123, // 0x00A740B0
        FileData = 0x00000124, // 0x00A740D4
        FootprintTextures = 0x00000125, // 0x00A740F8
        FootstepTerrainLookup = 0x00000126, // 0x00A7411C
        GameObjectArtKit = 0x00000127, // 0x00A74140
        GameObjectDisplayInfo = 0x00000128, // 0x00A74164
        GameTables = 0x00000129, // 0x00A74188
        GameTips = 0x0000012A, // 0x00A741AC
        GemProperties = 0x0000012B, // 0x00A741D0
        GlyphProperties = 0x0000012C, // 0x00A741F4
        GlyphSlot = 0x0000012D, // 0x00A74218
        GMSurveyAnswers = 0x0000012E, // 0x00A7423C
        GMSurveyCurrentSurvey = 0x0000012F, // 0x00A74260
        GMSurveyQuestions = 0x00000130, // 0x00A74284
        GMSurveySurveys = 0x00000131, // 0x00A742A8
        GMTicketCategory = 0x00000132, // 0x00A742CC
        GroundEffectDoodad = 0x00000133, // 0x00A742F0
        GroundEffectTexture = 0x00000134, // 0x00A74314
        gtBarberShopCostBase = 0x00000135, // 0x00A74338
        gtCombatRatings = 0x00000136, // 0x00A7435C
        gtChanceToMeleeCrit = 0x00000137, // 0x00A74380
        gtChanceToMeleeCritBase = 0x00000138, // 0x00A743A4
        gtChanceToSpellCrit = 0x00000139, // 0x00A743C8
        gtChanceToSpellCritBase = 0x0000013A, // 0x00A743EC
        gtNPCManaCostScaler = 0x0000013B, // 0x00A74410
        gtOCTClassCombatRatingScalar = 0x0000013C, // 0x00A74434
        gtOCTRegenHP = 0x0000013D, // 0x00A74458
        gtOCTRegenMP = 0x0000013E, // 0x00A7447C
        gtRegenHPPerSpt = 0x0000013F, // 0x00A744A0
        gtRegenMPPerSpt = 0x00000140, // 0x00A744C4
        HelmetGeosetVisData = 0x00000141, // 0x00A744E8
        HolidayDescriptions = 0x00000142, // 0x00A7450C
        HolidayNames = 0x00000143, // 0x00A74530
        Holidays = 0x00000144, // 0x00A74554
        Item = 0x00000145, // 0x00A74578
        ItemBagFamily = 0x00000146, // 0x00A7459C
        ItemClass = 0x00000147, // 0x00A745C0
        ItemCondExtCosts = 0x00000148, // 0x00A745E4
        ItemDisplayInfo = 0x00000149, // 0x00A74608
        ItemExtendedCost = 0x0000014A, // 0x00A7462C
        ItemGroupSounds = 0x0000014B, // 0x00A74650
        ItemLimitCategory = 0x0000014C, // 0x00A74674
        ItemPetFood = 0x0000014D, // 0x00A74698
        ItemPurchaseGroup = 0x0000014E, // 0x00A746BC
        ItemRandomProperties = 0x0000014F, // 0x00A746E0
        ItemRandomSuffix = 0x00000150, // 0x00A74704
        ItemSet = 0x00000151, // 0x00A74728
        ItemSubClass = 0x00000152, // 0x00A74770
        ItemSubClassMask = 0x00000153, // 0x00A7474C
        ItemVisualEffects = 0x00000154, // 0x00A74794
        ItemVisuals = 0x00000155, // 0x00A747B8
        LanguageWords = 0x00000156, // 0x00A747DC
        Languages = 0x00000157, // 0x00A74800
        LfgDungeonExpansion = 0x00000158, // 0x00A74824
        LfgDungeonGroup = 0x00000159, // 0x00A74848
        LfgDungeons = 0x0000015A, // 0x00A7486C
        Light = 0x0000015B, // 0x00A96C08
        LightFloatBand = 0x0000015C, // 0x00A96BC0
        LightIntBand = 0x0000015D, // 0x00A96B9C
        LightParams = 0x0000015E, // 0x00A96BE4
        LightSkybox = 0x0000015F, // 0x00A96B78
        LiquidType = 0x00000160, // 0x00A74890
        LiquidMaterial = 0x00000161, // 0x00A748B4
        LoadingScreens = 0x00000162, // 0x00A748D8
        LoadingScreenTaxiSplines = 0x00000163, // 0x00A748FC
        Lock = 0x00000164, // 0x00A74920
        LockType = 0x00000165, // 0x00A74944
        MailTemplate = 0x00000166, // 0x00A74968
        Map = 0x00000167, // 0x00A7498C
        MapDifficulty = 0x00000168, // 0x00A749B0
        Material = 0x00000169, // 0x00A749D4
        Movie = 0x0000016A, // 0x00A749F8
        MovieFileData = 0x0000016B, // 0x00A74A1C
        MovieVariation = 0x0000016C, // 0x00A74A40
        NameGen = 0x0000016D, // 0x00A74A64
        NPCSounds = 0x0000016E, // 0x00A74A88
        NamesProfanity = 0x0000016F, // 0x00A74AAC
        NamesReserved = 0x00000170, // 0x00A74AD0
        OverrideSpellData = 0x00000171, // 0x00A74AF4
        Package = 0x00000172, // 0x00A74B18
        PageTextMaterial = 0x00000173, // 0x00A74B3C
        PaperDollItemFrame = 0x00000174, // 0x00A74B60
        ParticleColor = 0x00000175, // 0x00A74B84
        PetPersonality = 0x00000176, // 0x00A74BA8
        PowerDisplay = 0x00000177, // 0x00A74BCC
        PvpDifficulty = 0x00000178, // 0x00A74BF0
        QuestFactionReward = 0x00000179, // 0x00A74C14
        QuestInfo = 0x0000017A, // 0x00A74C38
        QuestSort = 0x0000017B, // 0x00A74C5C
        QuestXP = 0x0000017C, // 0x00A74C80
        Resistances = 0x0000017D, // 0x00A74CA4
        RandPropPoints = 0x0000017E, // 0x00A74CC8
        ScalingStatDistribution = 0x0000017F, // 0x00A74CEC
        ScalingStatValues = 0x00000180, // 0x00A74D10
        ScreenEffect = 0x00000181, // 0x00A74D34
        ServerMessages = 0x00000182, // 0x00A74D58
        SheatheSoundLookups = 0x00000183, // 0x00A74D7C
        SkillCostsData = 0x00000184, // 0x00A74DA0
        SkillLineAbility = 0x00000185, // 0x00A74DC4
        SkillLineCategory = 0x00000186, // 0x00A74DE8
        SkillLine = 0x00000187, // 0x00A74E0C
        SkillRaceClassInfo = 0x00000188, // 0x00A74E30
        SkillTiers = 0x00000189, // 0x00A74E54
        SoundAmbience = 0x0000018A, // 0x00A74E78
        SoundEmitters = 0x0000018B, // 0x00A74EC0
        SoundEntries = 0x0000018C, // 0x00A74E9C
        SoundProviderPreferences = 0x0000018D, // 0x00A74EE4
        SoundSamplePreferences = 0x0000018E, // 0x00A74F08
        SoundWaterType = 0x0000018F, // 0x00A74F2C
        SpamMessages = 0x00000190, // 0x00A74F50
        SpellCastTimes = 0x00000191, // 0x00A74F74
        SpellCategory = 0x00000192, // 0x00A74F98
        SpellChainEffects = 0x00000193, // 0x00A74FBC
        Spell = 0x00000194, // 0x00A751FC
        SpellDescriptionVariables = 0x00000195, // 0x00A74FE0
        SpellDifficulty = 0x00000196, // 0x00A75004
        SpellDispelType = 0x00000197, // 0x00A75028
        SpellDuration = 0x00000198, // 0x00A7504C
        SpellEffectCameraShakes = 0x00000199, // 0x00A75070
        SpellFocusObject = 0x0000019A, // 0x00A75094
        SpellIcon = 0x0000019B, // 0x00A750B8
        SpellItemEnchantment = 0x0000019C, // 0x00A750DC
        SpellItemEnchantmentCondition = 0x0000019D, // 0x00A75100
        SpellMechanic = 0x0000019E, // 0x00A75124
        SpellMissile = 0x0000019F, // 0x00A75148
        SpellMissileMotion = 0x000001A0, // 0x00A7516C
        SpellRadius = 0x000001A1, // 0x00A75190
        SpellRange = 0x000001A2, // 0x00A751B4
        SpellRuneCost = 0x000001A3, // 0x00A751D8
        SpellShapeshiftForm = 0x000001A4, // 0x00A75220
        SpellVisual = 0x000001A5, // 0x00A752D4
        SpellVisualEffectName = 0x000001A6, // 0x00A75244
        SpellVisualKit = 0x000001A7, // 0x00A75268
        SpellVisualKitAreaModel = 0x000001A8, // 0x00A7528C
        SpellVisualKitModelAttach = 0x000001A9, // 0x00A752B0
        StableSlotPrices = 0x000001AA, // 0x00A752F8
        Stationery = 0x000001AB, // 0x00A7531C
        StringLookups = 0x000001AC, // 0x00A75340
        SummonProperties = 0x000001AD, // 0x00A75364
        Talent = 0x000001AE, // 0x00A75388
        TalentTab = 0x000001AF, // 0x00A753AC
        TaxiNodes = 0x000001B0, // 0x00A753D0
        TaxiPath = 0x000001B1, // 0x00A75418
        TaxiPathNode = 0x000001B2, // 0x00A753F4
        TeamContributionPoints = 0x000001B3, // 0x00A7543C
        TerrainType = 0x000001B4, // 0x00A75460
        TerrainTypeSounds = 0x000001B5, // 0x00A75484
        TotemCategory = 0x000001B6, // 0x00A754A8
        TransportAnimation = 0x000001B7, // 0x00A754CC
        TransportPhysics = 0x000001B8, // 0x00A754F0
        TransportRotation = 0x000001B9, // 0x00A75514
        UISoundLookups = 0x000001BA, // 0x00A75538
        UnitBlood = 0x000001BB, // 0x00A75580
        UnitBloodLevels = 0x000001BC, // 0x00A7555C
        Vehicle = 0x000001BD, // 0x00A755A4
        VehicleSeat = 0x000001BE, // 0x00A755C8
        VehicleUIIndicator = 0x000001BF, // 0x00A755EC
        VehicleUIIndSeat = 0x000001C0, // 0x00A75610
        VocalUISounds = 0x000001C1, // 0x00A75634
        WMOAreaTable = 0x000001C2, // 0x00A75658
        WeaponImpactSounds = 0x000001C3, // 0x00A7567C
        WeaponSwingSounds2 = 0x000001C4, // 0x00A756A0
        Weather = 0x000001C5, // 0x00A756C4
        WorldMapArea = 0x000001C6, // 0x00A756E8
        WorldMapTransforms = 0x000001C7, // 0x00A75754
        WorldMapContinent = 0x000001C8, // 0x00A7570C
        WorldMapOverlay = 0x000001C9, // 0x00A75730
        WorldSafeLocs = 0x000001CA, // 0x00A75778
        WorldStateUI = 0x000001CB, // 0x00A7579C
        ZoneIntroMusicTable = 0x000001CC, // 0x00A757C0
        ZoneMusic = 0x000001CD, // 0x00A757E4
        WorldStateZoneSounds = 0x000001CE, // 0x00A75808
        WorldChunkSounds = 0x000001CF, // 0x00A7582C
        SoundEntriesAdvanced = 0x000001D0, // 0x00A75850
        ObjectEffect = 0x000001D1, // 0x00A75874
        ObjectEffectGroup = 0x000001D2, // 0x00A75898
        ObjectEffectModifier = 0x000001D3, // 0x00A758BC
        ObjectEffectPackage = 0x000001D4, // 0x00A758E0
        ObjectEffectPackageElem = 0x000001D5, // 0x00A75904
        SoundFilter = 0x000001D6, // 0x00A75928
        SoundFilterElem = 0x000001D7, // 0x00A7594C
    }
```

----------


## 2dgreengiant

very interesting, good work

----------


## Nesox

> very interesting, good work


Im not done you fag

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Well, so :



```
        public enum Globals
        {

            PlayerName = 0x00C79D18,                    // 3.3.5a 12340
            CurrentAccount = 0x00B6AA40,                // 3.3.5a 12340
            CurrentRealm = 0x00C79B9E,                  // 3.3.5a 12340
            CurrentTargetGUID = 0x00BD07B0,             // 3.3.5a 12340
            LastTargetGUID = 0x00BD07B8,                // 3.3.5a 12340
            MouseOverGUID = 0x00BD07A0,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            FollowGUID = 0x00CA11F8,                    // 3.3.5a 12340
            ComboPoint = 0x00BD084D,                    // 3.3.5a 12340
            LootWindow = 0x00BFA8D8,                    // 3.3.5a 12340
            KnownSpell = 0x00BE5D88,                    // 3.3.5a 12340
            IsLoadingOrConnecting = 0x00B6AA38,         // 3.3.5a 12340
            Movement_Field = 0xD8,                      // 3.3.5a 12340
            SpellCooldownPtr = 0x00D3F5AC,              // 3.3.5a 12340
            Timestamp = 0x00B1D618,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
            LastHardwareAction = 0x00B499A4,            // 3.3.5a 12340
            ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x004D4DB0,           // 3.3.5a 12340
            ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x004D3790,     // 3.3.5a 12340
            ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x4038F0,    // 3.3.5a 12340
            HandleTerrainClick = 0x00527830,            // 3.3.5a 12340
            CGGameUI_Target = 0x00524BF0,               // 3.3.5a 12340
            Spell_C_CastSpell = 0x0080DA40,             // 3.3.5a 12340
            CGUnit_C__GetCreatureType = 0x0071F300,     // 3.3.5a 12340
            UnitName1 = 0x964,                          // 3.3.5a 12340
            UnitName2 = 0x5C,                           // 3.3.5a 12340
            nbItemsSellByMerchant = 0x00BFA3F0,         // 3.3.5a 12340
            CInputControl = 0x00C24954,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            BuildNumber = 0x00B3203C,                   // 3.3.5a 12340
            GetMinimapZoneText = 0x00BD077C,            // 3.3.5a 12340
            GetZoneText = 0x00BD0788,                   // 3.3.5a 12340
            GetSubZoneText = 0x00BD0784,                // 3.3.5a 12340
            GetInternalMapName = 0x00CE06D0,            // 3.3.5a 12340
            LocalGUID = 0x00CA1238,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
            GetZoneID = 0x00BD080C,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
            IsBobbingOffset = 0xBC,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
            ChatboxIsOpen = 0x00D41660,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            M2Model__IsOutdoors = 0x0077FBF0,           // 3.3.5a 12340
            CVar_MaxFPS = 0x00C5DF7C,                   // 3.3.5a 12340
            CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld = 0x004FAF90,     // 3.3.5a 12340
            CGWorldFrame__Intersect = 0x0077F310,       // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum Battleground
        {

            IsBattlegroundFinished = 0x00BEA588,        // 3.5.5a 12340

        }

        public enum CGUnit_C__GetCreatureRank
        {

            CGUnit_C__GetCreatureRank = 0x00718DE0,     // 3.3.5a 12340
            Offset1 = 0x964,                            // 3.3.5a 12340
            Offset4 = 0x18,                             // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
        {


            CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera = 0x4F5960,   // 3.3.5a 12340
            Camera_Pointer = 0x00B7436C,                // 3.3.5a 12340
            Camera_Offset = 0x7E20,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
            Camera_X = 0x8,                             // 3.3.5a 12340
            Camera_Y = 0xC,                             // 3.3.5a 12340
            Camera_Z = 0x10,                            // 3.3.5a 12340
            Camera_Follow_GUID = 0x88,                  // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum ShapeshiftForm
        {

            CGUnit_C__GetShapeshiftFormId = 0x0071AF70, // 3.3.5a 12340

            BaseAddress_Offset1 = 0xD0,                 // 3.3.5a 12340 
            BaseAddress_Offset2 = 0x1D3,                // 3.3.5a 12340 

        }

        public enum Lua
        {

            Lua_State = 0x00D3F78C,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
            Lua_DoString = 0x00819210,                  // 3.3.5a 12340
            Lua_GetLocalizedText = 0x007225E0,          // 3.3.5a 12340
            Lua_SetTop = 0x000084DBF0,                  // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum Movements
        {

            MoveForwardStart = 0x005FC200,              // 3.3.5a 12340
            MoveForwardStop = 0x005FC250,               // 3.3.5a 12340
            MoveBackwardStart = 0x005FC290,             // 3.3.5a 12340
            MoveBackwardStop = 0x005FC2E0,              // 3.3.5a 12340
            TurnLeftStart = 0x005FC320,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            TurnLeftStop = 0x005FC360,                  // 3.3.5a 12340
            TurnRightStart = 0x005FC3B0,                // 3.3.5a 12340
            TurnRightStop = 0x005FC3F0,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            JumpOrAscendStart = 0x005FBF80,             // 3.3.5a 12340
            AscendStop = 0x005FC0A0,                    // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum ObjectManager
        {

            CurMgrPointer = 0x00C79CE0,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            CurMgrOffset = 0x2ED0,                      // 3.3.5a 12340
            NextObject = 0x3C,                          // 3.3.5a 12340
            FirstObject = 0xAC,                         // 3.3.5a 12340
            LocalGUID = 0xC0                            // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum Corpse
        {

            X = 0x00BD0A58,                              // 3.3.5a 12340
            Y = X + 0x4,                                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            Z = X + 0x8,                                 // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum Party
        {

            s_LeaderGUID = 0x00BD1968,                  // 3.3.5a 12340
            s_Member1GUID = 0x00BD1948,                 // 3.3.5a 12340
            s_Member2GUID = s_Member1GUID + 0x8,        // 3.3.5a 12340
            s_Member3GUID = s_Member2GUID + 0x8,        // 3.3.5a 12340
            s_Member4GUID = s_Member3GUID + 0x8,        // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum Direct3D9
        {

            pDevicePtr_1 = 0x00C5DF88,                  // 3.3.5a 12340
            pDevicePtr_2 = 0x397C,                      // 3.3.5a 12340
            oBeginScene = 0xA4,                         // 3.3.5a 12340
            oEndScene = 0xA8,                           // 3.3.5a 12340
            oClear = 0xAC,                              // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum VFTableIndex
        {

            Interact = 44,                              // 3.3.5a 12340
            GetName = 54,                               // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum UnitBaseGetUnitAura
        {

            CGUnit_Aura = 0x00556E10,                   // 3.3.5a 12340
            AURA_COUNT_1 = 0xDD0,                       // 3.3.5a 12340
            AURA_COUNT_2 = 0xC54,                       // 3.3.5a 12340
            AURA_TABLE_1 = 0xC50,                       // 3.3.5a 12340
            AURA_TABLE_2 = 0xC58,                       // 3.3.5a 12340
            AURA_SIZE = 0x18,                           // 3.3.5a 12340
            AURA_SPELL_ID = 0x8                         // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum ClickToMove
        {

            CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove = 0x00727400,       // 3.3.5a 12340

            CTM_Activate_Pointer = 0xBD08F4,            // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_Activate_Offset = 0x30,                 // 3.3.5a 12340

            CTM_Base = 0x00CA11D8,                      // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_X = 0x8C,                               // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_Y = 0x90,                               // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_Z = 0x94,                               // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_TurnSpeed = 0x4,                        // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_Distance = 0xC,                         // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_Action = 0x1C,                          // 3.3.5a 12340
            CTM_GUID = 0x20,                            // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum IsFlying
        {

            // Reversed from Lua_IsFlying

            IsFlyingOffset = 0x44,                      // 3.3.5a 12340
            IsFlying_Mask = 0x2000000,                  // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum IsSwimming
        {

            // Reversed from Lua_IsSwimming

            IsSwimmingOffset = 0xA30,                   // 3.3.5a 12340
            IsSwimming_Mask = 0x200000,                 // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum AutoLoot
        {

            AutoLoot_Activate_Pointer = 0x00BD0914,     // 3.3.5a 12340
            AutoLoot_Activate_Offset = 0x30,            // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum AutoSelfCast
        {

            AutoSelfCast_Activate_Pointer = 0xBD0920,   // 3.3.5a 12340
            AutoSelfCast_Activate_Offset = 0x30,        // 3.3.5a 12340

        }

        public enum WoWChat
        {

            ChatBufferStart = 0x00B75A60,               // 3.3.5a 12340
            NextMessage = 0x17C0,                       // 3.3.5a 12340

        }
```

----------


## gulsrb

wallclimb angle 00A37F0C

----------


## liamdawise

Gulsrb how did you find that address?

----------


## JuJuBoSc

IDC file according to Nesox dump +Rep

----------


## Flowerew

> Gulsrb how did you find that address?


I would say: CE + cos(50)

----------


## oconkero

> ```
> LocalGUID = 0xC0 // 3.3.5a 12340
> ```


Typo, pretty sure it's


```
LocalGUID = 0x30 // 3.3.5a 12340
```

Please confirm.

----------


## zutto

> Typo, pretty sure it's
> 
> 
> ```
> LocalGUID = 0x30 // 3.3.5a 12340
> ```
> 
> Please confirm.


Nope. its 0xC0.

----------


## FenixTX2

> Nope. its 0xC0.


I'm using 0x30 from the ObjectPointer and it works fine for 3.3.5 12340

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Else you can use



```
LocalGUID = 0x00CA1238,                     // 3.3.5a 12340
```

----------


## culino

> wallclimb angle 00A37F0C


Scanned by warden.

----------


## mnbvc

> Scanned by warden.


oh, rly? :confused:

----------


## JuJuBoSc

0x0075B693 write 0 as byte, some structure remain unwalkable, but it's currently not checked.

----------


## culino

> oh, rly? :confused:


 Ya rly.  :Frown:

----------


## [Blinded]

I'm searching for the descriptors offset, can anyone post it or confirm 0x08?

thanks

----------


## Bananenbrot

If it would be something else than 0x08, you would have read about it in this forum. Blizzard will hardly change that in future.

----------


## Cromon

```
        enum Offsets : uint
        {
            Spectator_Player_Base           = 0x1008, /* + PlayerBase */
            Spectator_Player_IsSpectating   = 0x0A, /* + [PlayerBase + Spectator_Player_Base]. byte => 255 => IsCommentator returns true */

            Spectator_Base                  = 0xACE4A8,
            Spectator_X                     = 0x0C,
            Spectator_Y                     = 0x10,
            Spectator_Z                     = 0x14,
            Spectator_FollowGUID            = 0x20, /* Set to own GUID */
            Spectator_CamZoom               = 0x40,
            Spectator_CamSpeed              = 0x44,
            Spectator_Collision             = 0x48,
        }
```

Spectator-mode for free camera movement.

Example:


```
            uint specBase = mgr.Read<uint>(mgr.Me + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Player_Base);
            Write((byte)0xFF, specBase + Offsets.Spectator_Player_IsSpectating);

            Write(posX, (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Base + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_X);
            Write(posY, (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Base + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Y);
            Write(posZ + 1.0f, (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Base + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Z);

            Write(mgr.Read<ulong>(ObjMgr.OfsMyGUID), (uint)Offsets.Spectator_FollowGUID + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Base);

            Write(100.0f, (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Base + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_CamSpeed);
            Write(0, (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Base + (uint)Offsets.Spectator_Collision);
```

----------


## Cromon

Some LUA-stuff:


```
typedef void (__cdecl* tPushInteger)(LPDWORD lua_state, int* pValue);
tPushInteger FrameScript__PushInteger = (tPushInteger)0x84E2D0;

typedef INT* (__cdecl* tToInteger)(LPDWORD lua_state, INT stackIndex);
tToInteger FrameScript__ToInteger = (tToInteger)0x84E070;

typedef void (__cdecl* tSetTop)(LPDWORD lua_state, INT stackNewTop);
tSetTop FrameScript__SetTop = (tSetTop)0x84DBF0;

typedef HRESULT(__stdcall* EndScene_t)(LPDIRECT3DDEVICE9);

HRESULT __stdcall hkEndScene(LPDIRECT3DDEVICE9 pDevice)
{
	LPDWORD* luaState = (LPDWORD*)0xD3F78C; // or something like that, dont know, if its really the lua_stateL*, but used for all the FrameScript-stuff.

	int a = 0xFFFF0000;
	FrameScript__PushInteger(*luaState, &a);

	int b = *FrameScript__ToInteger(*luaState, 1);

	FrameScript__SetTop(*luaState, 0);
	return pEndScene(pDevice);
}
```

----------


## eLaps

```
AHListAuctions                   0xc0f448
AHListNumAuctions                0xc0f444
AHListTotalAuctions              0xc0f408
CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo      0x73e410
```

Not tested.

----------


## Cromon

```
CloudDensity              0xD38C34
RenderFlags               0xCD774C
WmoCollision              0xD25440 /* some sort of pointer. Setting it to 0 removes rendering and collision of WMO */
SkyRadius                 0xADEEF0 /* Something related to the distance of the sky to the toon */
NearClip                    0xADEED4
SunGlareEnabled         0xD38F60
```

Just a little bit

----------


## Cromon

Where are all the other people?

Some stuff related to rendering:
0xAF4878 (float): Something related to the sky/light color, see screenshots:
http://www.imagr.eu/up/4c4ef9985816a...610_155317.jpg
http://www.imagr.eu/up/4c4ef9e0378b4...610_155336.jpg
http://www.imagr.eu/up/4c4ef9f5e0635...610_155343.jpg

0xD391D0 (float): Phi of sun
0xD39204 (float): Theta of sun
Both assuming those coordinates:


0xD38EC8 (float): Size of the sunglare

0xAC0CB4 (float[3]): Offset for UI-texture-coordinates (u and v) and alpha multiplier (0-1)


```
struct UITexCoordAlphaMultiplier
{
        float u, v, alpha;
};
```

0xCE07D0 (Text): Start of the current folder of ADTs

0xCE06D0 (Text): Name of the current continent

----------


## caytchen

> 0xCD07D0 (Text): Start of the current folder of ADTs
> 0xCD06D0 (Text): Name of the current continent


Actually 0xC*E*07D0 and 0xC*E*06D0
Sorry I got nothing new, though.

----------


## qjlex

```
 Lua_InvalidPtrCheck = 0x0086B5CE;
 Lua_Register = 0x00817F90;
 Lua_GetTop = 0x0084DBD0;
 Lua_ToString = 0x0084E0E0;
 Lua_GetState = 0x0084DBD0;
 Lua_DoString = 0x00819210;
```

----------


## mnbvc

i found something useful to make the bots look a little bit less stupid
CGGameObject_C_virt40 aka gameobject vfunc (gameobject vtable is at 416) function nr 24
is in reality a CGGameObject_C__ContainsLoot function

i think everbody knows it, the server is lagging and the god damn herb needs several seconds to despawn and your bot keeps standing there and tries to loot the shit...
this function will return false as soon as you have finished looting and you can save some seconds :P


and because it was what i was really looking for and didn't find it:  :Frown: 
how can i get the info if the herb/ore is already being used by somebody? basically the check before the message "this is already being used" appears when you interact with it
GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS is always 0 for herbs/ores, so that's not the answer :P

----------


## wenhao

JuJuSoc:
i am a green hand in WOW. i tried your offset about objectManager, but can't find all the game objects by tracing the linked list. Can you make some clarification? it is possible my understanding of how to tracing the linked list is wrong. my code is as following
curmgr=[[0xC79ce0] + 0x2ED0] ;[ ] is a memry reading operator
the adress of the first object=curmgr+0xAC
the address of the seconde object= [address of the first object + 0x3C]
.......
i did a checkk of the local guild =[curmgr+0xC0], which is correct.

thx.
wenhao

----------


## Syltex

Hmm, didnt see the Playerbase got posted, so i just ran Malu05 pattern scanner.

PlayerBaseStatic 0x00CD87A8

----------


## IceFire32

0x00CABCC4 

1 = Console active
0 = Console not active

/Edit:

00ADBAC4 = Console Key (DirectInput Keycode)

/Edit2:
0x00CA1978

1 = Console open
0 = Console closed

/Edit 3:
I use it like this, so you don't have to use this lame "-console" parameter  :Smile: 


```
// Console Thread
void consoleThread()
{
	bool bWasKeyPressedBefore = false ;
	DWORD *pdwConsoleOpen = (DWORD*)0x00CA1978 ; 
	DWORD *pdwConsoleActive = (DWORD*)0x00CABCC4 ;

	while (true)
	{
		if (GetAsyncKeyState(VK_F12)) {
			if (!bWasKeyPressedBefore) {
				*pdwConsoleOpen = *pdwConsoleOpen ? false : true ;
				*pdwConsoleActive = true ;
			} 

			bWasKeyPressedBefore = true ;
		} else
			bWasKeyPressedBefore = false ;

		Sleep(30) ;
	}
}
```

----------


## Jadd2

> Some LUA-stuff:
> 
> 
> ```
> typedef void (__cdecl* tPushInteger)(LPDWORD lua_state, int* pValue);
> tPushInteger FrameScript__PushInteger = (tPushInteger)0x84E2D0;
> 
> typedef INT* (__cdecl* tToInteger)(LPDWORD lua_state, INT stackIndex);
> tToInteger FrameScript__ToInteger = (tToInteger)0x84E070;
> ...


Does this even do anything?

----------


## Cheatz0

> Does this even do anything?


I'm guessing, for you, it won't do anything..

----------


## Cromon

No, its not intended to do anything but to show you how the functions can be used.

----------


## bolototo

Camera_Pointer = 0x00B7436C
Camera_Offset = 0x7E20
Camera_X = 0x8 
Camera_Y = 0xC 
Camera_Z = 0x10 
Camera_Facing=0x24
Camera_Tilt=0x20

----------


## Thunderofnl

Can someone tell me what the Offset is for Character class?

----------


## Arutha532

You can get it from UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0 together with Race, Power and Gender.
The answer is already posted by Chyper in another thread.

----------


## paspe

Offsets 3.3.5*(12340)*

Hi anyone can help me ?
if find a offset for wow.exe(EU), 
Player Life in group, and PET

my Offsets and function:



```
//define
DWORD GetDLL(char* DllName, DWORD tPid);
DWORD GetPidByName(char *szProcName);

//READ EXE
DWORD GetPidByName(char *szProcName){
       PROCESSENTRY32 pe = {sizeof(PROCESSENTRY32)};
       HANDLE hSnap = CreateToolhelp32Snapshot(TH32CS_SNAPPROCESS, 0);

       if(hSnap != INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE)
                {
                if(Process32First(hSnap, &pe))
                 {
                  do
                  {
                   if(strcmpi(pe.szExeFile, szProcName) == 0)
                   {
                    dwPID = pe.th32ProcessID;

                    break;
                   }
                  }
                 while(Process32Next(hSnap, &pe));
                 }
                CloseHandle(hSnap);
                }
       return dwPID;
      }

//if u need memory of DLL
DWORD GetDLL(char* DllName, DWORD tPid){
	HANDLE snapMod;
	MODULEENTRY32 me32;

	if (tPid == 0) return 0;
	snapMod = CreateToolhelp32Snapshot(TH32CS_SNAPMODULE, tPid);
	me32.dwSize = sizeof(MODULEENTRY32);

	if (Module32First(snapMod, &me32)){
		do{
			if (strcmp(DllName,me32.szModule) == 0){
				CloseHandle(snapMod);
				return (DWORD) me32.modBaseAddr;
			}
		}while(Module32Next(snapMod,&me32));
	}

	CloseHandle(snapMod);
	return 0;
}
```

exemple of use:


```
if(GetPidByName("Wow.exe")!=0)
{wow = GetDLL("Wow.exe", dwPID);DLL = GetDLL("Battle.net.dll", dwPID);}
else{exit(0);}

//wow = memory adress wow.exe
//DLL = memory adress Battle.net.dll
```

My offset and use with code:



```
int adresseMyLife=0x008D87A8;//(+wow.exe)
int adresseOffsetMyLife1=0x34;
int adresseOffsetMyLife2=0x24;
int adresseOffsetMyLife3=0x6C;
int adresseOffsetMyLife4=0x64;
int adresseMyLifeMax=0x68;
int adresseMyLifeMin=0x48;

int adresseHowManyInGroup=0x007D1998;(+wow.exe)



h_Read_Process = OpenProcess(PROCESS_QUERY_INFORMATION | PROCESS_VM_READ, FALSE, dwPID);
phandle = OpenProcess(PROCESS_ALL_ACCESS, 0, dwPID);

//tempon is a buffer in french :D
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(wow+adresseMyLife), &tempon, sizeof(int), NULL);
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(tempon+adresseOffsetMyLife1), &tempon, sizeof(int), NULL);
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(tempon+adresseOffsetMyLife2), &tempon, sizeof(int), NULL);
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(tempon+adresseOffsetMyLife3), &tempon, sizeof(int), NULL);
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(tempon+adresseOffsetMyLife4), &tempon, sizeof(int), NULL);
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(tempon+adresseMyLifeMin), &moiVieMin, sizeof(int), NULL);
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(tempon+adresseMyLifeMax), &moiVieMax, sizeof(int), NULL);

if(moiVieMax==0||moiVieMin<0){moiVie=0;}else{moiVie=((float)moiVieMin/(float)moiVieMax*100);}//moiVie = % off life.


//HOW MANY IN GROUP 1? 2? 3? 4? (whiout PET)
ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)(wow+adresseHowManyInGroup), &nombreJoueur, sizeof(int), NULL);
// result = nombreJoueur;
```

for the name:


```
//define
CHAR MEMOIRE_LireTexteASCII(DWORD u32_adresse, CHAR *pu32_data, UINT32 u32_tailleMax);


//function
CHAR MEMOIRE_LireTexteASCII(DWORD u32_adresse, CHAR *pu32_data, UINT32 u32_tailleMax) {
  if(ReadProcessMemory(h_Read_Process,(LPCVOID)u32_adresse, &pu32_data[0], u32_tailleMax, NULL) == 0) return -1;
  return 0;
}


//USE
MEMOIRE_LireTexteASCII(wow+0x00879D18,monNom,32);
```

*plz help me for find life of group and pet, i'm not a pro  THANKS !!!!*
(sry i have a bad english :x)

----------


## mavrock

you should get object by guid.

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...e-objects.html

----------


## CharliesName

You guys will hate me now but what the hell...
I've been searching the net for a proper Pointer/Offsets tutorial for days now (without resluts ofc...)
Can someone PLEASE give me a link to a good tutorial!
Thanks!

----------


## -Ryuk-

*




Originally Posted by CharliesName


You guys will hate me now but what the hell...
I've been searching the net for a proper Pointer/Offsets tutorial for days now (without resluts ofc...)
Can someone PLEASE give me a link to a good tutorial!
Thanks!



How to search the real way

(filler)*

----------


## NitroGlycerine

Arena opponents:
$Arena1GUID = 0x00BE9F48
$Arena2GUID = 0x00BE9F50
$Arena3GUID = 0x00BE9F58
$Arena4GUID = 0x00BE9F60
$Arena5GUID = 0x00BE9F68

Player pet:
$PetGUID = 0x00C234D0

----------


## Syltex

eny one haz tha g0dmode 0ffzet?



_PS. Some one needed to say it.._

----------


## paspe

> Arena opponents:
> $Arena1GUID = 0x00BE9F48
> $Arena2GUID = 0x00BE9F50
> $Arena3GUID = 0x00BE9F58
> $Arena4GUID = 0x00BE9F60
> $Arena5GUID = 0x00BE9F68
> 
> Player pet:
> $PetGUID = 0x00C234D0


thanks man  :Smile:

----------


## Syltex

/off tropic
@ Chyper
You a moron.. Can´t take a joke and a -7 rep me?? 
FFS i was bored..
Back to leecher.. again..

----------


## XTZGZoReX

Uh oh, butthurt.

----------


## ramey

> /off tropic
> @ Chyper
> You a moron.. Can´t take a joke and a -7 rep me?? 
> FFS i was bored..
> Back to leecher.. again..


Ahahahhaaaaaaaha. Perhaps you shouldn't say stupid shit

----------


## Cypher

> Ahahahhaaaaaaaha. Perhaps you shouldn't say stupid shit


^ This.

----------


## saagarp

I'm a bit late to the game, but ... for the rest of you messing around with object vtables, here are the base indexes:

00A332D0 CGContainer_vtable
00A331C8 CGCorpse_vtable
00A33020 CGDynamicObject_vtable
00A34640 CGGameObject_vtable
00A33428 CGItem_vtable
009F3A70 CGObject_vtable
00A326C8 CGPlayer_vtable

----------


## saagarp

Known VTable function offsets, largely based on the hard work of others in this thread and the table indices listed above.

CGObject: vtable items 0 - 65
CGItem: vtable items 0 - 73
CGContainer: vtable items 0 - 65
CGUnit: 0 - 83
CGPlayer: 0 - 83
CGDynamicObject: 0 - 65
CGCorpse: 0 - 65

vtable indices:

0. Destructor
1. Disable
2. Enable
3. PostReenable
9. GetBagPtr
10. GetBagPtr
11. UpdatePosition
12. [obj: call vtable#11] GetPosition
13. UpdateFacing
14. [obj: call vtable#13] GetFacing
15. GetScale
16. [obj: return 0] GetTransportGUID [gameobject: sub 706560]
17. TranslateRotation
18. CopyMatrix
19. [unit] Can Gossip [gameobject: 70F7B0] - can interact?
21. GetQuestStatus [unit virt 3C] [gameobject virt 3C]
24. [obj: return 0] GetModel
34. PreAnimate
35. GetWorldMatrix
36. ShouldRender
37. [obj: call vtable#13] [unit: UpdateFacing_alt]
44. OnRightClick/Interact
54. DisplayName
55. [obj: return 0] [item: GetPageTextId] [gameobject sub 710280]

item/container:

unit:
66. [player: GetAFKText]
67. [player: GetDNDText]
68. [player: GetGMText]
69. [player: GetDevText]

----------


## Zaxer

I want to learn Memory Editing so bad  :Frown:

----------


## kalixe

0x00BD0792 IsInGame

----------


## oldmanofmen

IsMountedOffset = 0xA30
IsMountedMask = 0x10000000

IsSwimmingOffset = 0xA30
IsSwimmingMask = 0x200000

----------


## Nesox

Latest binary, live on US today  :Wink: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4381027/4.0.1.13164.7z

----------


## Sel3n

Hi!
Can anyone confirm the warden class ptr is stored at 0x00D31A4C ?

PS : I just transposed offset with the offset released in WoWXFramework.

----------


## klucky

anyone knows the pointes which are needed to fill in the battle.net Account Name and Passwort and hit the login button?

----------


## natt_

Klucky, This thread is outdated, and its not just that easy to do

----------


## klucky

i know but i search this values for 3.3.5a cause i use a private server for trying out things. With cheatengine i was able to find the content of the login field but i were not able to change it. i quess i must learn a little more than searching easy pointers to be able to write the content of this fields directly in the memory.

----------


## Cypher

> Klucky, This thread is outdated, and its not just that easy to do


Actually it's trivial using engine functions, you can just use Lua to interact with the login screen, it's all handled by the 'GlueXML'.

It's unclear whether or not the poster is injected or not though. If he's not then he's in for some fun (unless he wants to do it the lame way and just spoof input and hope all goes well -- definitely not the recommended approach).

----------


## kofboy2000

I CAN NOT FIND playerbase ?someone can help me? and uint X Y Z offset? player X Y Z offset?

----------


## yangsoul

What is cos(50)?

----------


## melavi

Maybe cosine?

----------


## Bananenbrot

something like 0,64278760968653932632264340990726

----------


## NxKid

Can't anyone repost the IDA IDC file? I sorta deleted it by mistake. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Xelper

> Can't anyone repost the IDA IDC file? I sorta deleted it by mistake. Thank you in advance.



Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## NxKid

Thanks Xelper!

----------


## Natrist

Someone please explain to me what
'00407870 InstallGameConsoleCommands' does.

I am trying to add new console commands to my 3.3.5a version.
I'd like to be able to use all the debug and -- if possible -- gm commands on my server.
I would be eternally grateful to you.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## culino2

> Someone please explain to me what
> '00407870 InstallGameConsoleCommands' does.
> 
> I am trying to add new console commands to my 3.3.5a version.
> I'd like to be able to use all the debug and -- if possible -- gm commands on my server.
> I would be eternally grateful to you.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are only a few debug console commands in the user client (worldport, whois...). 
You can't add any other gm commands, cus emu servers are working with "." or "!" commands in the chat.

The rest of the gm packets isn't even handled on the emu servers, cus you can't access them from the user client. There's just no callback function for them (except the first leaked alpha).

In the past you could execute gm commands on the retail servers by sending packets, but only a few worked.  :Smile:

----------


## miceiken

Sorry to be necrobumping, but I figured as classic-WoW developement is still active, someones gotta be working with wotlk-WoW as well. I'm currently doing an open-source .NET framework for 3.3.5a over at GitHub: https://github.com/miceiken/IceFlake

Would love for people to contribute, if not directly to the repo, to me.

Currently looking to get PPather up and running. Cba. to figure out proper navmesh.

Feel free to come with any criticism at all.

----------


## Edder

Hey miceiken, nice to hear there is still somebody working on 3.3.5a,
My last bot was also for this version with iHook and with poorly implemented R+D.
I would love to take a look at your code.

What is Cba? Do you also want to implement navmesh navigation by R+D?

On what server emulator are you testing on? I used to test on MaNGOS.

----------


## miceiken

CBA = Can't be arsed  :Wink: 

The code is linked to the repository above. I managed to get PPather working somewhat, but yes R+D navmeshes would be optimal. Feel free to contact me by PM. I run a CMaNGOS server on a dedicated server. Anyone can feel free to use it for testing purposes.

----------


## tobmaps

> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!


 IDA 6.1 says that file is corrupted. Downloaded few times and always same result.




> IDC file according to Nesox dump +Rep


attachement can't be downloaded.

Can someone reupload IDC?

----------


## ament

I've done some work on this version in C#, haven't coded in a while on it now but i got working tools to make navmeshes for it if you're interested.

----------


## ament

> Sorry to be necrobumping, but I figured as classic-WoW developement is still active, someones gotta be working with wotlk-WoW as well. I'm currently doing an open-source .NET framework for 3.3.5a over at GitHub: https://github.com/miceiken/IceFlake
> 
> Would love for people to contribute, if not directly to the repo, to me.
> 
> Currently looking to get PPather up and running. Cba. to figure out proper navmesh.
> 
> Feel free to come with any criticism at all.


I've done some work on this version in C#, haven't coded in a while on it now but i got working tools to make navmeshes for it if you're interested.

----------


## miceiken

Most definitely interested ament! Sent you a PM.

----------


## QKdefus

> IDA 6.1 says that file is corrupted. Downloaded few times and always same result.
> Can someone reupload IDC?



put this in your ida plugins folder, and open the "corrupt" idb

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

enjoy

----------


## miceiken

Figured I'd make an offset dump for the thread as it seems to have come a bit to life. Pointers are taken from https://github.com/miceiken/IceFlake...es/Pointers.cs - but they're there mostly due to the hard work of others. I take no credit for this. Usage of pointers can be found in the same repo.


```
#region Nested type: ObjectManager

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class ObjectManager
{
    internal static uint EnumVisibleObjects = 0x004D4B30;
    internal static uint GetObjectByGuid = 0x004D4DB0;
    internal static uint GetLocalPlayerGuid = 0x004D3790;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Object

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Object
{
    internal static uint GetObjectName = 54;
    internal static uint GetObjectLocation = 12;
    internal static uint GetObjectFacing = 14;

    internal static uint Interact = 44;
    internal static uint SelectObject = 0x00524BF0;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Item

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Item
{
    internal static uint UseItem = 0x00708C20;
    internal static uint CanUseItem = 0x006DC3F0;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Container

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Container
{
    internal static uint GetBagAtIndex = 0x005D6F20;
    internal static uint LootWindowOffset = 0x00BFA8D8;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Unit

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Unit
{
    internal static uint FishChanneledCasting = 0xD70;
    internal static uint ChanneledCastingId = 0xC20;
    internal static uint CastingId = 0xc08;

    internal static uint UpdateDisplayInfo = 0x73e410; // TODO: IMPLEMENT
    internal static uint UnitReaction = 0x007251C0;
    internal static uint HasAuraBySpellId = 0x007282A0;
    internal static uint GetAura = 0x00556E10;
    internal static uint GetAuraCount = 0x004F8850;
    internal static uint GetCreatureType = 0x0071F300;
    internal static uint GetCreatureRank = 0x00718A00;
    internal static uint ShapeshiftFormId = 0x0071AF70;
    internal static uint CalculateThreat = 0x007374C0;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: LocalPlayer

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class LocalPlayer
{
    internal static uint ClickToMove = 0x00727400;
    internal static uint SetFacing = 0x0072EA50;
    internal static uint IsClickMoving = 0x00721F90;
    internal static uint StopCTM = 0x0072B3A0;
    internal static uint CorpsePosition = 0x0051F430;
    internal static uint ComboPoints = 0x00BD084D;
    internal static uint CompletedQuests = 0x00ACFDF4;

    internal static uint RuneState = 0xC24388;
    internal static uint RuneType = 0xC24304;
    internal static uint RuneCooldown = 0xC24364;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Spell

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Spell
{
    internal static uint SpellCount = 0x00BE8D9C;
    internal static uint SpellBook = 0x00BE5D88;
    internal static uint CastSpell = 0x0080DA40;
    internal static uint GetSpellCooldown = 0x00807980;

    internal static uint FirstActionBarSpellId = 0xC1E358; // Don't really need this unless we want to auto-set up actionbars?
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: World

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class World
{
    internal static uint Traceline = 0x007A3B70;
    internal static uint CurrentMapId = 0x00AB63BC;
    internal static uint InternalMapName = 0x00CE06D0;
    internal static uint ZoneID = 0x00BD080C;
    internal static uint ZoneText = 0x00BD0788;
    internal static uint SubZoneText = 0x00BD0784;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: LuaInterface

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class LuaInterface
{
    internal static uint LuaState = 0x00D3F78C;
    internal static uint LuaLoadBuffer = 0x0084F860;
    internal static uint LuaPCall = 0x0084EC50;
    internal static uint LuaGetTop = 0x0084DBD0;
    internal static uint LuaSetTop = 0x0084DBF0;
    internal static uint LuaType = 0x0084DEB0;
    internal static uint LuaToNumber = 0x0084E030;
    internal static uint LuaToLString = 0x0084E0E0;
    internal static uint LuaToBoolean = 0x0084E0B0;
};

#endregion

#region Nested type: Events

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Events
{
    internal static uint EventVictim = 0x004DDBD0;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: DBC

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class DBC
{
    internal static uint RegisterBase = 0x006337D0;
    internal static uint GetRow = 0x004BB1C0;
    internal static uint GetLocalizedRow = 0x004CFD20;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: WDB

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class WDB
{
    internal static uint DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById = 0x0067FA80;
    internal static uint DdItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID = 0x0067CA30;
    internal static uint DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockByID = 0x0067DE90;

    internal static uint WdbItemCache = 0x00C5D828;
    internal static uint WdbQuestCache = 0x00C5DA48;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Drawing

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Drawing
{
    internal static uint WorldFrame = 0x00B7436C;
    internal static uint ActiveCamera = 0x7E20;
    internal static uint RenderBackground = 0x2532E0; // UPDATE
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Other

internal class Other
{
    internal static uint PerformanceCounter = 0x0086AE20;
    internal static uint LastHardwareAction = 0x00B499A4;
    internal static uint IsBobbing = 0xBC;
    // TODO: IMPLEMENT
    internal static uint WorldLoaded = 0x00BEBA40;
    internal static uint GameState = 0x00B6A9E0;
    internal static uint IsLoading = 0x00B6AA38;
    internal static uint RealmName = 0x00C79B9E;

    // TODO: IMPLEMENT
    internal static uint AHListAuctions = 0xc0f448;
    internal static uint AHListNumAuctions = 0xc0f444;
    internal static uint AHListTotalAuctions = 0xc0f408;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Party

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Party
{
    internal static uint PartyArray = 0x00BD1948; // UNCONFIRMED: 0x00C4FCC8?
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Raid

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Raid
{
    internal static uint RaidCount = 0x00C543E0;
    // return ( ulong** )0x00C54340;
    internal static uint RaidArray = 0x00C54340;
    internal static uint InstanceDifficulty = 0x00C4EC2C;
}

#endregion

#region Nested type: Console

// 3.3.5a: 12340
internal class Console
{
    internal static uint Enable = 0x00CABCC4;
    internal static uint WriteA = 0x00765360;
    internal static uint RegisterCommand = 0x00769100;
    internal static uint UnregisterCommand = 0x007689E0;
}

#endregion
```

Most of them are tested and confirmed.

----------


## ament

```
[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Explicit)]
        struct MissileInfo
        {
            [FieldOffset(0)]
            readonly ulong casterGuid;
            [FieldOffset(8)]
            readonly ulong targetGuid;
            [FieldOffset(28)]
            readonly uint spellId;
            [FieldOffset(44)]
            readonly Vector3 pos;
            [FieldOffset(56)]
            readonly Vector3 firePos;
            [FieldOffset(68)]
            readonly Vector3 impactPos;
        };
```

Missile list: 0x00CA0B58
Next missile in list: 0x164

----------


## QKdefus

```
        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum PositionPointers
        {
            UNIT_X = 0x798,
            UNIT_Y = UNIT_X + 0x4,
            UNIT_Z = UNIT_X + 0x8,
            UNIT_R = UNIT_X + 0x10,
            UNIT_P = UNIT_X + 0x14,

            UNIT_SPEED = 0x814,
            UNIT_MAXSPEED = UNIT_SPEED + 0x8,

            MOVEMENT_FIELD = 0xd8,

            OBJECT_X = 0xe8,
            OBJECT_Y = OBJECT_X + 0x4,
            OBJECT_Z = OBJECT_X + 0x8, 
        }

        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum MouseClick
        {
            posX = 0x00CA1264,
            posY = posX + 4,
            posZ = posX + 8,
        }

        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum CTM
        {
            Base = 0xCA11E4,
            posX = Base + 0x80,
            posY = Base + 0x84,
            posZ = Base + 0x88,
            State = Base + 0x10,
        };

        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum ToggleAutoLoot
        {
            Pointer = 0xbd0914,
            Offset = 0x30
        }

        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum ToggleCtm
        {
            Pointer = 0xbd08f4,
            Offset = 0x30
        }

        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum ToggleSelfCast
        {
            Pointer = 0xbd0920,
            Offset = 0x30
        }

        // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
        internal enum ToggleRenderTerrain
        {
            Pointer = 0xcd774c,
            Offset = 0xc5df7c,
            Default_Value = 0x1f104f73,
        }
```

----------


## QKdefus

```
            SpeedHack // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x006F14A8 // write bytes C1 F6 03 90
        
            SpeedHack V2 // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            MovementField + 0x8c //

            FlyHack // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x0075EDDF // write bytes 74 0C F7 41

            FallSpeed // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00B2D9E8 // write float value
        
            NoobTelePort // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            // write to unit xyz lol

            InfiniteJump // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x0098842D // write bytes F7 C7 00 00

            JumpGravity // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00AA33DC // write float value

            JumpGravityWater // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00AA33E0 // write float value

            LuaProtected // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x005191E0 // write bytes EB 57 00 00

            LanguagePatch // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x0050599F // write bytes 90 90 8B 55

            WallClimb // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00A37F0C // write bytes 00 00 00 00

            Waterwalk // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x0075E439 // write bytes 75 14 81 CF

            NoFallDmg // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00987255 // write bytes 90 90 90
            0x00987258 // write bytes 90 90 90

            NoSwim // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00730D87 // write bytes 90 90 C7 45

            MinimapTrackUnits // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            (Player.Pointer + 0x2950) // write uint 255

            MinimapTrackNodes // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            (Player.Pointer + 0x2954) // write uint 255

            DayCycle Hour // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00D37F9C // write int value (0-24)

            DayCycle Minutes // 3.3.5a: 12340 // qk
            0x00D37F98 // write int value
```

how to implement this can be found in *miceiken*'s open-source .NET framework for 3.3.5a over at GitHub: https://github.com/miceiken/IceFlake

----------


## Natrist

Here are some render flags values for the function CWorld::enables 0xCD774C:



```
536870912 	- ShowTris
1024 		- aShowingFootPrints/aHidingFootPrints
1048576 	        - aDetailDoodads
32 			- aTerrainCulling
4294967263 	- UNK0	-- DOESN'T SEEM TO DO ANYTHING
33554432 	        - aParticulates
64 			- showShadow/aTerrainShado_0
67108864 	        - showTerrainLowDetail
256 		        - showMapObjs
118508403 	- UNK1	-- DOESN'T SEEM TO DO ANYTHING
268435456 	- UNK2	-- NEEDS TESTING IN VARIOUS ENVIRONMENTS
4 			- showTerrainLod
16384 		- aObjectDistance/aObjectDistan_0
32768 		- aObjectDistan_1/aObjectDistan_2
134217728 	- aSpecularEnable/aSpecularNotEnable/aSpecularDisable (requires gxRestart)
16777216 	        - showWater
2 			- showTerrain
1073741824 	- showNormals
1			- showDoodads
2097152 	        - showQuery
4096 		- TogglePortals
```

----------


## haku43

awesome stuff, thank you, guys



```
 M2Collision1 = 0x007A52EC, value ? (byte)0x74 : (byte)0x75
 M2Collision2 = 0x007A50D0, value ? (byte)0x74 : (byte)0x75
 WMOCollision = 0x007AE7EA, value ? (byte)0x75 : (byte)0x74
```

----------


## TOM_RUS

3.3.5.12340 IDB

----------


## Natrist

RELEASE string (0x9F5210)


```
GM_BUILD
ASSERTIONS_ENABLED_BUILD
DEBUG_BUILD
ALPHA_BUILD
BETA_BUILD
```

There is also an 'Internal' build and a PTR one, but I can't find Internal and forgot what the PTR one is anymore.

----------


## QKdefus

```
M2Collision1 = 0x7a524d // objects
M2Collision2 = 0x7a50cf // objects
WMOCollision = 0x7ae7ea // buildings
ADTCollision = 0x7d889b // terrain

FollowNpc's = 0x72b52c
DisableAFK = 0x52b25f
```

----------


## NitroGlycerine

I'm looking into some spellcooldown related stuff for 3.3.5 at the moment, but there's something I can't figure out.
Thunder Clap (tested only with rank 1 so far) doesn't seem to have a cooldown in the spellcooldown list (only a GCD), but it's supposed to be 6 seconds.
Other spells do list a proper cooldown (for example warrior Bloodrage)
Anyone has any idea what's causing this?

----------

